# Opening ceremony comparison



## taicher (Aug 10, 2005)

*BEST OPENING CEREMONY EVER!*

What was the greatest Opening Ceremony of sport event ever? Including Olympic Games, World cup, Universiade, Mediterranean Games and whatever u think that was the best of all!


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

For me was, the opening ceremony of Barcelona 1992 olympic games, by far

fallowed by the a close tie between Sydney 2000 and Athens 2004, with a little advantage of Sydney, but its a close call.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

For me was the opening ceremony of France'98, World Cup of soccer 1998!


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Sydney 2000, SLC 2002, and maybe Athens 2004.


----------



## KamikazeTaxi (May 16, 2005)

vI agree with Vivayo. Barcelona was awesome. But I think it was even bettered by the closing ceremony.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Probably Sydney 2000 or Barcelona 1992...though i'm expecting something special of the Chinese in 2008.


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

Athens 2004 was the best by far.

Followed by daylight, I loved Barcelona 1992 as well.

World Cup's dont generally have great opening ceremonies.


----------



## Daortíz (Nov 2, 2002)

Barcelona was was really great :cheers:



.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Moscow, then distance. Maybe LA.


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

nazrey said:


> For me was the opening ceremony of France'98, World Cup of soccer 1998!


yes, this was great!


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

Barcalona...Moscow...Sydney


----------



## MindFreak! (Feb 20, 2005)

Athens 2004, Barcelona 1992, Sydney 2000


----------



## madridskyline21 (Apr 25, 2004)

Barcelona 1992 of course!!


----------



## huistenmark (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree.. Barcelona '92 is the best ever!


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Barcelona '92 set the benchmark for the opening ceremonies of many great events especially the Olympics. The lighting of the Olympic Cauldron fir the Barcelona games is certainly the most daring and creative of all! kay:

I could even see similar elements in Atlanta 96 that mimics the 92 opening  Anyway I think Sydney2000 is slightly better than Athens but that is a very close call :yes:

Worth mentioning too are Seoul '88  I too think that the Chinese are gonna put up a very good show as it did for the Asiad '94 (Asian Games). kay:

And I certainly think that no other sporting events or whatever come close to the extravagance of the Olympics! 

I had the Sydney and Atlanta opening and closing ceremonies on VHS  Anyone knew where could I download the opening ceremonies of the other games? I would certainly like to see Barcelona '92 again


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

sydney 2000


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> sydney 2000


LOL. Shrimp on bicycles.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Athens 2004 and Barcelona 1992 were the ceremonies that put new standarts without doubt. The Barcelona''s with the lighting of the cauldron and the Athens with the new view of the theatrical space-the water was true water after all and not any material who can be seem like water(plus the connection with the ancient Olympia).


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Landos said:


> LOL. Shrimp on bicycles.


LoL shrimp on bicycles??what does that mean??
well I liked it.Especially when the torch came out of the water and cruised to the stadium roof.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Come on, Sydney s Olympics Ceremony was a bit silly,like a circus. Shrimp on bycicles are funny for a tv children show, no doubt ,but I dont see what they have to do with the olympic spirit . Athens was simple (but not poor,it was the most expensive ceremony)and ellegant


----------



## NuSpirit (Sep 9, 2005)

vs. Shrimps on bicycles...hmmmm...


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok,forget the shrimps of Sydney. Can u tell me WHAT WAS THE OLYMPIC SPIRIT that Sydney gave to the games at the opening ceremony? Give me the connection between olympic spirit and Sydney s Opening please, but I think that there is not any such connection.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

One of the greatest moment in my opinion in Athens ceremony,was the connection between the host city in the olympic stadium and the ancient olympic stadium in Olympia. For me was something very affecting and soulfull and the same for million of people around the world. Ancient value and modern era in connection. That is olympic games and that is a differrence between a great show and an O L Y M P I C opening ceremony.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Ok,forget the shrimps of Sydney. Can u tell me WHAT WAS THE OLYMPIC SPIRIT that Sydney gave to the games at the opening ceremony? Give me the connection between olympic spirit and Sydney s Opening please, but I think that there is not any such connection.



Daniel and other Greeks here:

Why do you keep trying to convince those that like the Sydney opening ceremenies the most that they weren't that great? Afterall, they are entitled to their opinions.

Some people just like circus theatrics and boring "MTV culture" styled entertainment.

Those of us who have over 3,000 years of history in our culture enjoyed the Athens opening ceremonies which was true to the Olympic spirit, artistic, dramatic, and contained what pyrotechnic experts call the best fireworks show EVER.

So, if shrimps on bicycles and MTV-generation culture is what some people liked, then so be it. When Beijing showcases China's incredible history in their opening ceremonies, these are the same people who will still cling on to their shrimp, clowns, and circus ceremonies and call them the best ever!


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Come on, Sydney s Olympics Ceremony was a bit silly,like a circus. Shrimp on bycicles are funny for a tv children show, no doubt ,but I dont see what they have to do with the olympic spirit . Athens was simple (but not poor,it was the most expensive ceremony)and ellegant


You don't understand. The Sydney Olympic opening and closing ceremonys showed all aspects of Australian life. They had the Aboriginal thing, then they also had the Victa Lawnmovers, Hills Hoists, TapDogs, And BTW, they were PRAWNS!!! Not shrimp. Australian prawns are the best. Massive king prawns, Garlic prawns, Curry Prawns, Chilli Prawns.

Anyways, back to the point, we also had the Bushranger-type horsemen, we had all parts of the Australian life. I can't really remember heaps, so yeah

DAMN IT!!! I WANT PRAWNS NOW!!!!!


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

Samantha#

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yea they show all aspects of Australian life, greeks did the same for greek life and history and chinese will do also the same with their history. But I asked to show me the little something that has to do with the olympic spirit on Sydneys ceremony. Without it any olympic ceremony becomes soulless.
As for the Athens ceremony, the concept was humanistic, as the greek culture is now and since 3000 years ago.Can u remeber the human in the center of the stadium trying to balance on a cube? It was something so great and high,it showed the value of the human individually and how the human can walk based in his logic. No relation with the mass of the actors and dancers in Sydney.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

_Samantha said:


> Ah, Sydney like TOTALLY!!!
> And just for your information many of the people that organised the athens opening ceremony were Australians as well.
> Oh and the torch may have got stuck on the way up, but it was a far more interesting way to light the cauldron with all the water, than what athens did. And was the Athens stadium even full at the opening ceremony, because it sure as hell wasn't when the actual events were on.


Where's Sudney??


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Some people just like circus theatrics and boring "MTV culture" styled entertainment.


There was no "MTV Culture" styled entertainment. I think you missed the guys on the trumpets, and the horses, and the Aboriginal events (Which have absolutely NO connection with MTV at all). But hey, you're entitled to love Bjork! I had no idea what the hell she sung, and what she was wearing, and why she was moving so much, but if you call that "high-class music", then again, whatever turns you on! 



LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Those of us who have over 3,000 years of history in our culture


Hm, Aboriginal culture is worth 50,000 years of history. But if you're going to play the "my-culture-is-better-than-your-culture" game, then I think you yourself are one of the most uncultured people I've seen.



LEAFS FANATIC said:


> which was true to the Olympic spirit


How the hell was it? All you did was show 15 minutes of Greek history and culture? Whats the difference between that and Australia showing 3 hours of history and culture? There is no difference. The only different thing was length.



LEAFS FANATIC said:


> And contained what pyrotechnic experts call the best fireworks show EVER.


I don't want to come across as too patriotic (we've seen how degrading it is to be an ultra-patriot), but you haven't seen the Sydney New Years fireworks, have you?  (And Iceland seems to have an awesome fireworks display in the New Year also)



LEAFS FANATIC said:


> So, if shrimps on bicycles and MTV-generation culture is what some people liked, then so be it. When Beijing showcases China's incredible history in their opening ceremonies, these are the same people who will still cling on to their shrimp, clowns, and circus ceremonies and call them the best ever!


Isn't the Olympic spirit about a POSITIVE attitude? You obviously have one of the most negative, and competitive attitudes. You've also got one of the most immature and ignorant attitudes. Man, if you're gonna speak, at least do some research before you know what you're saying. Otherwise you yourself simply look like a clown. I found it great to watch; so did the majority of the world. But stick to your subjective ignorant opinions, and watch how far you get in this world.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Can u tell me WHAT WAS THE OLYMPIC SPIRIT that Sydney gave to the games at the opening ceremony? Give me the connection between olympic spirit and Sydney s Opening please, but I think that there is not any such connection.


Then you're obviously highly ignorant who makes decisions subjectively based on his nation, as opposed to a decision that is objective. I think every single city that hosted the Olympic Games has generated its own Olympic spirit. (Even Atlanta ) First, should we define what the Olympic Spirit means? Sportsmanship comes to mind. I think thats been evident in every single host city. Then there has been the act of bringing all nations and people together, and as an Australian who experienced the games here, I can tell you that the Olympic spirit was definitely present here and the city was alive! 



dANIEL2004 said:


> Give me the connection between olympic spirit and Sydney s Opening please


Did you see the Olympic flame go up? Yes, thats right! An Aboriginal Australian lit the Olympic flame! The fact that this happened shows that as the world gathered together, Australia also gathered as one. I think one other element of the Olympic spirit is peace, no?  If we compare this to the Athens torch saga, well heh, our athelete did no drugs, and the world knew who our torch bearer was.  Where the hell was the Olympic spirit in yours? 



dANIEL2004 said:


> One of the greatest moment in my opinion in Athens ceremony,was the connection between the host city in the olympic stadium and the ancient olympic stadium in Olympia.


You can't just rely on something so simple to have the "best Olympic games ever"! If the games in Athens had bombs here and there, would you still think they were the best olympics just because it symbolised a "connection between the host city, blah blah blah"? 



dANIEL2004 said:


> Yea they show all aspects of Australian life, greeks did the same for greek life and history and chinese will do also the same with their history. But I asked to show me the little something that has to do with the olympic spirit on Sydneys ceremony. Without it any olympic ceremony becomes soulless.


But again, wtf did your opening ceremony do that showed that "little something"? 



dANIEL2004 said:


> As for the Athens ceremony, the concept was humanistic, as the greek culture is now and since 3000 years ago.Can u remeber the human in the center of the stadium trying to balance on a cube? It was something so great and high,it showed the value of the human individually and how the human can walk based in his logic. No relation with the mass of the actors and dancers in Sydney.


OH GREAT! A guy stood and walked on a cube for a few minutes! Man, that is the Olympic spirit right there! You no longer have to show me an opening ceremony anymore! Thanks for the Olympic spirit that you portrayed! But if you ask me, I still prefer the tap-dancing, the orchestra walking and forming the Sydney logo, knowing my torch bearer, AND, you guessed, my beloved _prawns_ on bikes.  Everyone is happy - the world is happy - Hello Olympic Spirit!


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

I hate this subject....

Of course there's going to be an 'olympic connection' in the Athens ceremony. Ah, correct me if Im wrong. But didnt the olympic's start in Greece? And personally I cant remember crap from any of them... just Kathy Freeman waiting for the torch to come down (Sydney), and this dude flying over the water (Athens)! Anyway, Sydney was my favourite. Im Australian, and it relate's to me the most. Athens was awesome though, I loved how it was neat (Sydney was really messy), simple, but still got the message across!

And to the guys who cant respect other people's decisions. Shut the hell up!

:bash:


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Yea they show all aspects of Australian life, greeks did the same for greek life and history and chinese will do also the same with their history. But I asked to show me the little something that has to do with the olympic spirit on Sydneys ceremony. Without it any olympic ceremony becomes soulless.
> As for the Athens ceremony, the concept was humanistic, as the greek culture is now and since 3000 years ago.Can u remeber the human in the center of the stadium trying to balance on a cube? It was something so great and high,it showed the value of the human individually and how the human can walk based in his logic. No relation with the mass of the actors and dancers in Sydney.


Sydney was hardly souless. But I guess being such an ignorant ****... you cant see that! And no I cant remember a person standing on a cube, its hardly a memorable moment that I would remember for the rest of my life. Maybe your reading to much into it... are you sure it just wasnt a 'person standing on a cube'. Kinda like the lake, was just a lake.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

OLYMPIC SPIRIT IN ATHENS CEREMONY: 1)Human scale (against previous ceremonies with mass of silly dancers) If u like seeing the man on the cube like an acrobat without the high symbolization that it had, then it is not my problem if u have not culture.
2) direct and indirect connection with Olympia.Olympia gave the first "OK" at the beggining to start the ceremony with a comet, Olympia also was the first station of huge travel, ending with a global torch relay and arriving in Athen's stadium.

And just for your education. History counts from the moment that exists writing in a culture.So the history in Australia is not older than few hundred of years(50.000......lolololololol!)


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

How do you know Aboriginals werent writing poetry 50,000 years back?

Sydney showed Australia's development and culture. From the time of Aboriginals arriving to modern day. And like I already said, there's gonna be a connection in Athens, its were it started. NO other city will ever have that.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

_Samantha said:


> Ah, Sydney like TOTALLY!!!
> 
> And just for your information many of the people that organised the athens opening ceremony were Australians as well.
> 
> Oh and the torch may have got stuck on the way up, but it was a far more interesting way to light the cauldron with all the water, than what athens did. And was the Athens stadium even full at the opening ceremony, because it sure as hell wasn't when the actual events were on.


Yea the Athens stadium was full. It was also full during every night of the track events. :weirdo:


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Even Juan Antonio Samaranch accepted that the Athens one was the best olympic ceremony ever . I dont have nothing with cultures of low level.I dont say that Athens was better because the greek culture are spaces more richer than the australian. But i say that it was given in a non-previous kind of show, far from the usuals, in terms of scenography and direction. For the first time Love was there, in a sport ceremony and "lovers" from different centuries wathced all the parade in a clever way. Technology was used in such a huge level in Athens but the result was not monstreus,was so simple and clear and thats why I think this ceremony put new high standarts for the next.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> OLYMPIC SPIRIT IN ATHENS CEREMONY: 1)Human scale (against previous ceremonies with mass of silly dancers) If u like seeing the man on the cube like an acrobat without the high symbolization that it had, then it is not my problem if u have not culture.


So is the man on the cube all you had to offer? Well that's fantastic. But hm, I don't know. Prawns with bikes is looking pretty tempting to me. 



dANIEL2004 said:


> 2) direct and indirect connection with Olympia.Olympia gave the first "OK" at the beggining to start the ceremony with a comet, Olympia also was the first station of huge travel, ending with a global torch relay and arriving in Athen's stadium.


Yeah yeah, all talk and no action. You can try to rely on your history, but that doesn't just mean that you can sit back and do absolutely nothing. 



dANIEL2004 said:


> And just for your education. History counts from the moment that exists writing in a culture.So the history in Australia is not older than few hundred of years(50.000......lolololololol!)


Haha, righto. Just for your education, history is not determined by how you think (or want) it to be determined. According to dictionary.com (that's right! A dictionary! Shock - horror!), History is defined as:

The branch of knowledge that records and analyzes past events

Hence, if the Aboriginal CULTURE is known to historians and is studied, then it's almost certain that it accounts for history. Jeez, if you can't consider it history, what would you consider it as? Use your brain! It's the little things that count.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

I know Valeroso, it sucks to be non memorable!! Try again with a more inspired ceremony after 200 years!


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, some people chose Sydney in this thread, so I wouldn't exactly call it "non memorable". But with a good crowd attendance, perhaps we can move it up to 100 years instead.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ok i appreciated the the display of greek history and was interesting to compare it to what i have learnt, but come on pleeeeease it was crap boring, a little figure parade at an opening ceremony??? it was ok but thats all...dont use ur 50 billion years of history as an excuse for it being boring and mediocre..thats all, as for bjork??? i love bjork but it was boring and so was throwing a cloth over the athletes to represent the ocean, what was needed was an inspirational song....torch lighting was mediocre...the opening was also great better than sydney, the lazer/milky way was arugably the best scene ever in opening ceremonies in terms of wow factor but again this was anti-climaxed/juxtaposed with some rather mediocre elements, the cube was "ok" as well most of the concepts were excellent but how they were portrayed was not always the best of most imaginative....the cyclaic head was great and fascinating too i really enjoyed that,

sydney had its faults of course, the "human" element is not always a bad thing, the "wow" factor was certainly very high and the opening drew on the history australia did have...certainly for its time it was great, it didnt need to fill the stadium floor as such with water..it had its uniqueness as a whole the sydney opening was better for me, less sketchy a good range of scenes and climaxed in a dramatic flame lighting...

and yes there were visbly seats open during the athens opening, but thats ok i suppose, i also think having 110,000 spectators was just super, the energy from that alone was great...you may disagree....


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> and yes there were visbly seats open during the athens opening, but thats ok i suppose, i also think having 110,000 spectators was just super, the energy from that alone was great...you may disagree....


What are you talking about? The opening ceremony was sold out. I watched it on TV and had the video, and it was definatley sold out.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Allianz Arena opening was great, i've seen it.
though it was relatively small compared to olympics etc.

2nd chance with the WC 2006 opening though


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

dANIEL2004 said:


> OLYMPIC SPIRIT IN ATHENS CEREMONY: 1)
> 
> And just for your education. History counts from the moment that exists writing in a culture.So the history in Australia is not older than few hundred of years(50.000......lolololololol!)


Talk about ignorance.

Get an education buddy and learn about Aboriginal art/dreamtime and their way of life and you might clear your dumb mind of your racial views.

pfff...Fucking racist idiots.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Zorba said:


> What are you talking about? The opening ceremony was sold out. I watched it on TV and had the video, and it was definatley sold out.


i actually dont want to argue i am sure it was sold out unfortunately sold out does NOT equal or mean all seats were taken...but not more than a few....its prob not even a significant amount...


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Even Juan Antonio Samaranch accepted that the Athens one was the best olympic ceremony ever.


Bullshit, he didn't say that. He called the athens games *one of the best ever.* He called Sydney "The best Olympic games ever". The Sydney media made a big thing of it at the time.

btw...To all the peanuts playing the 'My history is better than your history' game, take a breath and read back through this thread and see how stupid you look. 



> History counts from the moment that exists writing in a culture.So the history in Australia is not older than few hundred of years(50.000......lolololololol!)


 Or maybe history counts from the moment it suits you kay:


----------



## _Samantha_ (Sep 29, 2005)

how dare you say those things daniel. Your opening ceremony was dead boring, so was your little flick at our closing ceremony. We had the best olympics ever and your just jealous


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
I dont think that anyone is jealous. I can see many reasons why daniel may think that Athens had the best games ever. Let's face it Athens 2004 was an amazing Olympics. 

I can also see why many people would think that Sydney 2000 were the best Olympics. They were also amazing.

In my opinion Athens was better since it was more meaningful to me. I am Greek so to see the Olympics return home was very special. It had a lot more sentimental value than any other Olympics.

And if you are only going to use how many tickets were sold as criteria for who had the best Olympics than Atlanta was the best Olympics ever since they sold almost 9 million tickets. Honestly I think that Atlanta was the one of the worst ever, regardless of how mant tickets it sold.

Also by that same standard Athens would be better than Barcelona and Seoul. 

What I am trying to get too is that each person can believe what they want. It is not a matter of being jealous as there is nothing to be jealous about.

There has never been a "bad" Olympics or even an "ok" Olympics. They have all been great and I can see why anyone would call Athens, Sydney, Barcelona, etc.... the best ever.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

I never said Sydney's ceremonies (both openning and closing) were "awful". I said they weren't particularly memorable. And I note that appears to be the majority opinion of just about every nationality here except for the Australians. Ok, fine. Their Olympics and they want to be proud of it. 

But from the perspective of a non-aligned observer, I thought their ceremonies were bourgeois and given more to M-TV entertainment than to any deep, philosophical statement about the meaning of the Olympic Spirit or mankind's purpose. Compare their kitsch ceremony with Barcelona or Athens. Sorry, doesn't measure up. Or even come close. Way it is.


----------



## KamikazeTaxi (May 16, 2005)

Personally I thought the Sydney ceremony was great but a little bit over-the-top in some aspects. On the otherhand, I thought the Athens ceremony was a little bit too sedate and it appeared to me that it was far more designed for television (the parade was great with the static tv shot.) I guess this is why I went for Barcelona which I think had a much better balance of style, sophistication and celebration.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

My bet is 2008 Beijing Olympic game. I am sure the chinese want to impress the world.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Valeroso said:


> I don't want to come across as too patriotic (we've seen how degrading it is to be an ultra-patriot), but you haven't seen the Sydney New Years fireworks, have you?  (And Iceland seems to have an awesome fireworks display in the New Year also)


err do some reserach before you post. the Athens games opening (or was it closing?) were declared the best pyrotechnic show EVER. 

Sure sydney harbour is the BIGGEST but i mean WTF! its all just random uncoordinated fireworks going everywere. Look at Athens fireworks. they were SPECIAL


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Landos said:


> I never said Sydney's ceremonies (both openning and closing) were "awful". I said they weren't particularly memorable. And I note that appears to be the majority opinion of just about every nationality here except for the Australians. Ok, fine. Their Olympics and they want to be proud of it.
> 
> But from the perspective of a non-aligned observer, I thought their ceremonies were bourgeois and given more to M-TV entertainment than to any deep, philosophical statement about the meaning of the Olympic Spirit or mankind's purpose. Compare their kitsch ceremony with Barcelona or Athens. Sorry, doesn't measure up. Or even come close. Way it is.


What is so deep and philosophical about a man standing on a cube? The theme of the Athens game's seem's to be 'mankinds purpose' and 'olympic spirit'. Good for you.. but I guess that wasnt Sydney's theme! It showed the history of Australia.

Each ceremony the host does something different, if Sydney had done 'mankinds purpose' do you think Athens would have done the same? Its all choreographers, and planners. Each game you have something different.

In 4 years time, 1 year after Beijing, the memories of the Athens ceremony will be the same as what you remember of Sydney's today.


----------



## DrunKao (Jul 3, 2005)

I loved the Athens 2004 Olympic opening ceremony. It was the best ever!! Forget the fact that it was the only I have probably ever seen :lol: It was still very special to me  I even have the BBC broadcast of the 2004 Olympic opening saved on my computer. Kind of large at 2 GB; I've been tempted to delete it a few times for space, but I'm glad I didn't, as I can relive the moment any time I want! 

The first Olympics I had ever seen were the 1996 Olympics. I was barely even able to watch it, and I don't think I was even able to see that opening ceremony. Unfortunately the Olympics just happened to be held while I was at summer camp. The funny thing is that I lived in Atlanta at the time. I guess it's pretty bad luck to just happen to be out of town during maybe the most important moment in Atlanta's history. I was very young and didn't understand the significants of the Olympics. I wish I could have gone downtown during the Olympics. Even if not to see any events, atleast I could have seen all the people, and the huge crowds gathered.

Anyone here have a particular moment during their favorite opening ceremony that makes it their favorite, or was it the whole presentation? 

Maybe another reason I liked the 2004 Olympics so much is because the number 103 and 35 are pretty cool  I love 3s! :rofl:


----------



## Roman_Bratny (Dec 28, 2003)

Barcelona 1992

no doubt


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Even the video with breathtaking plans from Greece nature and the ruins of Olympia that tv showed 2 minutes before the opening ceremony was much more impressive than the 3hours Sydney ceremony :cheers:


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

Barcelona set a new standard, but then Sidney came with this awesome fireworks display all over the stadium and over the bridge, that Athens tried to match.


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Albertville 1992 by philippe Decoufle was the best


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

MOSCOW 80 the best opening ceremony in Olympic Games.
SEOUL 88 off course the best clossing ceremony


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> err do some reserach before you post. the Athens games opening (or was it closing?) were declared the best pyrotechnic show EVER.
> 
> Sure sydney harbour is the BIGGEST but i mean WTF! its all just random uncoordinated fireworks going everywere. Look at Athens fireworks. they were SPECIAL


Well sure, they were great the first time they went off, but they never actually changed much. They were pretty GENERIC if you could say after a while. The fireworks in Sydney aren't uncoordinated; they HAVE to be coordinated, and I think that Sydney Harbour is abit bigger than the Greek stadium, don't you think?  Pft, no one needs people like you in this country. Leave now while you have the chance! We'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

wtf! Sydney ios the same everyyear. Fireworks just pop from the harbour wow big fucks. 

NOTHING Spectacular about them. same shit every year. take a look at the athens one MATE.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

There are two kinds of people: those who have watched Olympics and everyone else who wishes to watch it.  

I am the former one. In 2000. 
Australia has shown the true spirit of Olympics. Good spectators(the Oz). Well-organised. Not particularly commercial but still managed to more than break-even.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Nothing compares with the MArathon in its authentic, original route! AthEnS!


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

somataki said:


> Nothing compares with the MArathon in its authentic, original route! AthEnS!


But the Athen Marathon became not that perfect when a Scot rushed out from the spectators to push down the leading Brazilian runner 6km before the finish.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Conan O'Brien said:


> Athens deserves a special mention as it was the first time an Olympics was held in a third world country.


WHAT? THIRD WORLD COUNTRY?!!! I think you arent well.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Kanji said:


> WHAT? THIRD WORLD COUNTRY?!!! I think you arent well.


Don't be discriminating! though I dont vote Athens.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Landos said:


> I don't know about the "best", but Athens 2004 was desperately needed after the Americans nearly destroyed the modern Olympics with their rampant commercialism and the Soviets with the professionalism of their athletes. Athens breathed new life into an Olympic spirit gone sour.
> 
> "Dream Teams" composed of idiotic, spoiled, professional US basketball players hotdogging, putting on slam-dunking clinics and beating amateur teams by 50 points. Soviet "professional" hockey teams beating college players without effort. East German women swimmers who shaved their chests prior to enterring the pools. That stuff was finally put to bed in Athens. Drug tests that were actually MEANINGFUL and seriously conducted, weeding out the hypodermic cheats.
> 
> ...


Atlanta was a terrible Games. The Games were reborn at the Sydney Olympics. And Athens continued the good work once the torch (literally!) was passed to them.


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

somataki said:


> U got excited from Atlanta, the worst games in history????That says a lot why u think Sydney the best and Athens the worst.


I was an innocent child of 10 lol. I didn't take any notice of commercial aspects that were a part of the games. I was just captivated by all the different events and the competition between athletes from around the world. I watched it on the BBC who don't show adverts and in any case i wouldn't have took any notice of negative issues, especially being quite young. It's just the first time i remember being very interested in the olympics and athletics as a spectator. :carrot:


----------



## cesitar (Jun 15, 2005)

*my choice*

Barcelona 1992, no doubt about it. The best olympics ever. Barcelona set a break-point in Olympics, with a before and an after clearly delimited.
In second place, Athens 2004.
In third place, Sidney 2000.

Greetings!


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Landos said:


> I don't know about the "best", but Athens 2004 was desperately needed after the Americans nearly destroyed the modern Olympics with their rampant commercialism and the Soviets with the professionalism of their athletes. Athens breathed new life into an Olympic spirit gone sour.
> 
> "Dream Teams" composed of idiotic, spoiled, professional US basketball players hotdogging, putting on slam-dunking clinics and beating amateur teams by 50 points. Soviet "professional" hockey teams beating college players without effort. East German women swimmers who shaved their chests prior to enterring the pools. That stuff was finally put to bed in Athens. Drug tests that were actually MEANINGFUL and seriously conducted, weeding out the hypodermic cheats.
> 
> ...


Well, all the athletes now participating in the Olympics are full-time athletes(whether they are sponsored or not). They are the best athletes in their events in the world. If we insist to be amateur. The level of Olympics will surely go down. And only the World Championships of particular event will represent the highest level. The result? No one will watch Olympics. Becuase they are lower level than World Championships where the athletes are full-time, representing the highest level. It's clear. If no/not enough spectators, how can Olympics exixt? 

For me, I would rather watch IAAF Grand Prix Athletic Meet or World Championships rahter than Olympics track & field. Because the level is TOO LOW to be attractive if go amateur


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

cesitar said:


> Barcelona 1992, no doubt about it. The best olympics ever. Barcelona set a break-point in Olympics, with a before and an after clearly delimited.
> In second place, Athens 2004.
> In third place, Sidney 2000.
> 
> Greetings!


I agree Barcelona 1992 was very good, especially the official & background music which was composed by the renowned modern composer SAKAMOTO. 

But for overall best, I will choose Sydney 2000 which I really participated. Barcelona's surely the second. 
The third? No idea. Maybe Berlin 1936 lead by Hitler?


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> But the Athen Marathon became not that perfect when a Scot rushed out from the spectators to push down the leading Brazilian runner 6km before the finish.


Actually, it was a drunk Irish ex-priest. The ironic thing was, after all the bellyaching the British did about security and their insistence the Greeks spend more and more money on it, guess where the only "incident" originated from? An ex Irish priest who came to Athens through-you guessed it-London Heathrow Airport.

If the British think they can cheap out on security for the 2012 games, they have another think coming. Greece should insist London spend at least as much as Athens spent in 2004-and probably more. They have a terrible record on terrorism in London.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Landos said:


> Actually, it was a drunk Irish ex-priest. The ironic thing was, after all the bellyaching the British did about security and their insistence the Greeks spend more and more money on it, guess where the only "incident" originated from? An ex Irish priest who came to Athens through-you guessed it-London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> If the British think they can cheap out on security for the 2012 games, they have another think coming. Greece should insist London spend at least as much as Athens spent in 2004-and probably more. They have a terrible record on terrorism in London.


Yes, British should pay more attention to security coz of their records.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens Olympics were diffrent from others. They were the Authentic Olympic games. the Games were all was reset. Atlanta was forgotten, Sydney had passed, and the games returned to there roots for the first time in over 100 years. in WHICH country can Athletes run the original Marathon Track?? in WHICh country can they compete in the Ancient olympic Stadium in Olympia, something that everyone posting on this thread should honour if they are true olympic followwers and not just some patriotic trolls with grudges against other nations. 
how many times has a stadium been turned into an artificial sea for a multi million dollar opening ceremony? How many times has a 1000 tone cycladic head risen from the bows of a stadium? how many times have you seen an amzing laser show appear in full 3D and motion in the centre of a stadium? How many times have you seen the Olympic Flame burn brightly over its spiritual home? This is totally unmatched. 
Sydney was great dont get me wrong. but who in the fucking world can beat all of that i have just mentioned?? and i respect people opinions, but wtf?? Sydney was the true spirit of the games with its crowds?? do you think the aim of the Olympics is to make the most revenue and have a good atmosphere? NO. its about personal excellence and mankind you fool. Visit Olympia an pick up a history book before you make false statements as such. 
the spirit of the olympics is totally unmatched in Athens....


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

At least, the Olympics has to be able to break-even or make little profit. Right?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

No. It isnt about Money. sure for the countries that host it for the money. But Greece host it for the Journey and for the history and spirit. it isnt about money. 13 billion dollars were spent in Athens, and who is complaining? Its for the love of the games and the respect of the origin. 
I dont give a **** if not one ticket was sold. the games returned home in a beautiful way, no one can argue that.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, Olympics is not for money. But it has to be backup by money. Olympics cannot exist if no one buy a ticket. 

I know very well of sports coz I am an amateur athlete(Marathon) before. But I also has to be pragmatic enough. I don't mind Olympics to have a few commercial elements coz I want more people to watch it, feel it.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

The Anglo-Saxons (US included) have killed the modern Olympic Spirit and have mutated the Games in a commercial travesty. The IOC is not to be blamed less about this corruption. So, for me, it is not strange to have all these opinions about "Break-even" , "No. of spectators, revenue and debts" , "Third World Countries" etc. etc.
This is why in these forums all Aussies, Tommies, Yanks and their lackeys say "Sidney best! Sidney best!".
As some others have already pointed out, it is not about the money!
I wish there was a reaction to this farse they call "Olympic Games"! 
We could start by thinking that they would no longer have to be called "Olympic" , there is nothing "Olympic" in them any more! They'd better be called "Universal Games" or something similar but definately not "Olympic".
Even their return to Athens in 2004, despite all the efforts done by the Greeks, could not revive the true Olympic spirit as it was envisioned by De Coubertin and Vikellas.
Just think how many Anglo-Saxonic Cities have hosted the Games in the last 20 years and you will start to realise why the Olympic movement is so much degraded. Guys, your societies and your cultures may be all about money, but the Games simply have nothing to do with it. That's why you 're ruining them by trying to lower their spirit down to your modest commercial standards.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Demetrius said:


> The Anglo-Saxons (US included) have killed the modern Olympic Spirit and have mutated the Games in a commercial travesty. The IOC is not to be blamed less about this corruption. So, for me, it is not strange to have all these opinions about "Break-even" , "No. of spectators, revenue and debts" , "Third World Countries" etc. etc.
> This is why in these forums all Aussies, Tommies, Yanks and their lackeys say "Sidney best! Sidney best!".
> As some others have already pointed out, it is not about the money!
> I wish there was a reaction to this farse they call "Olympic Games"!
> ...


Chinese & Japanese are not Anglo-Saxons. Right?


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

Weren´t Mexico City the firt olympics in a third world country?


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

The first and the last..


----------



## Maarten (Nov 28, 2004)

Sydney and Barcelona


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

My score:

Atlanta - 6 (a disaster waiting to happen, and it did. country roads, take us 
home, to a place, where this event belongs!!)
Barcelona - 8 (because of the beautiful city locations, the excellent logo,
but kind of disappeared from memory because of sydney)
Sydney - 9 (when the country loves sports it shows, how about 2016?!
no? 2020? no? 2024.. just say when)
Athens - 7 (the olympic rituals/ceremonies are really getting boring, the 
open ceremony had some high points, the pool events stole the 
show, the rest was boring)
Beijing - will it be exotic and stimulating or another mass-produced chinese plastic happy-happy-we-know-good-english-see-we-superpower-you-little? show
London - If the millenium dome is anything to go by, see remark for Atlanta.
but for loving sport events, it may turn out to be A "Sydney".


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

source26 said:


> My score:
> 
> Atlanta - 6 (a disaster waiting to happen, and it did. country roads, take us
> home, to a place, where this event belongs!!)
> ...


Yes! Sydney 2000 was really great. I did feel it myself. The Oz are great, friendly & love sports. It's so well-organised & smooth. For me, I met my idol, Haile Gebrselassie(Ethiopia). So unforgetable.


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

My faves are Athens 2004 and Barcelona, one of the reasons is because the overall feel of those two games you can't really surpass! Sydney was good too although not my 1st choice, they do deserve credit in staging a very good Olympics!


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Conan O'Brien said:


> Athens deserves a special mention as it was the first time an Olympics was held in a third world country.


rather controversial, mind you the way the building schedule and parts of the Olympic Village were, you never know


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Conan O'Brien said:


> Athens deserves a special mention as it was the first time an Olympics was held in a third world country.


You have some serious issues to deal with! Please get some help!


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Marathoner said:


> At least, the Olympics has to be able to break-even or make little profit. Right?


Athens made a small profit from the Olympics.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Zorba said:


> Athens made a small profit from the Olympics.


yes the accountants made sure of it.... :weirdo:


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Conan has been reported for his profanity. I gave him a few days to edit it, he didn't, he got reported. Hopefully he's gone for awhile.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I really only remember a bit of the 84 Olympics in LA, 88 in Calgary and Seoul. 2000 was pretty good, so was 96 in Atlanta.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

i am really looking forward to peking 2008. although i am quite jealous that the games were not awarded to toronto. . . but go china anyways!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Landos said:


> Actually, it was a drunk Irish ex-priest. The ironic thing was, after all the bellyaching the British did about security and their insistence the Greeks spend more and more money on it, guess where the only "incident" originated from? An ex Irish priest who came to Athens through-you guessed it-London Heathrow Airport.


Hahahahahahahahaha!

Yes, yes, a gargantuan security breach which had catastrophic consequences! Every single red flag should have been flashing in MI5 headquarters when this fella stepped on board that plane. Disgraceful that he slipped the net.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Demetrius said:


> The Anglo-Saxons (US included) have killed the modern Olympic Spirit and have mutated the Games in a commercial travesty. The IOC is not to be blamed less about this corruption. So, for me, it is not strange to have all these opinions about "Break-even" , "No. of spectators, revenue and debts" , "Third World Countries" etc. etc.
> This is why in these forums all Aussies, Tommies, Yanks and their lackeys say "Sidney best! Sidney best!".
> As some others have already pointed out, it is not about the money!
> I wish there was a reaction to this farse they call "Olympic Games"!
> ...


Oh, please.....get that huge chip on your shoulder surgically removed.

Wanting the Olympics to break even isn't about those nasty, horrible, naughty, beastly, greedy, bullying, mean Anglo Saxons corrupting the Olympic ideal with their free market dogma.

It's about making sure that the giant that the Olympics has now grown to be doesn't become a crippling burden on the cities and countries where it is held. Pontificating about the Olympic ideal and the purity of sporting endeavour is all very well. But if every Olympic Games was to make a loss of, say, $5 billion - that would be $5 billion less that any Olympic city and country could spend on things that really matter, like hospitals and schools and welfare and grass roots sporting facilities. All of a sudden, head-in-cloud idealism at the expense of fiscal reality doesn't seem like such a good idea, does it?


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> yes the accountants made sure of it.... :weirdo:


I am only stating what I read in articles.


----------



## auslankan (Jun 11, 2005)

The Games should be held permanently in Athens and that will stop all the current nationalistic corruption and jingoistic crap.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Zorba said:


> I am only stating what I read in articles.


ok thats acceptable, but you do also have a mind of you own right?


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> Yes, yes, a gargantuan security breach which had catastrophic consequences! Every single red flag should have been flashing in MI5 headquarters when this fella stepped on board that plane. Disgraceful that he slipped the net.


The point being, fool, is that the British insisted Athens go WAY overboard and spend Billions extra on security. They did and the only problem they had was some kook who slipped through British security. I hope you can follow that line of thinking.

With the bombings in London I expect the British will admit they have a problem and stop trying to cheap out on the security budget for the 2012 games. If they don't, Greece should boycott the games.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> The Games should be held permanently in Athens and that will stop all the current nationalistic corruption and jingoistic crap.


We already had that discussion and some fools turned it into a flame war. Bunch of spoil sports in my book.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Landos said:


> The point being, fool, is that the British insisted Athens go WAY overboard and spend Billions extra on security. They did and the only problem they had was some kook who slipped through British security. I hope you can follow that line of thinking.
> 
> With the bombings in London I expect the British will admit they have a problem and stop trying to cheap out on the security budget for the 2012 games. If they don't, Greece should boycott the games.


Security is a very important issue now. Who want the incidents in Munich happen again? Though high probability to happen in London.


----------



## Plex (Sep 7, 2005)

Atlanta 96


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

London is practically an open city for terrorism. How in hell they ever landed an Olympics after 9/11 is beyond me. No way would I go to that city to see the games. A friend of mine, a Greek Cypriot girl living in London, was on the train car just behind the one that blew up. She was lightly injurred in the blast. From IRA bombers to unhappy east asians or Islamic terrorists, London has them all. They have 7 years to get their security improved or nobody is going to show up!


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

for me Barcelona were the best ever, they set a breakpoint, 

also in the overall opinion there seems to be a first place tie between Sydney and Barcelona.

the only think that is for sure, is that Atlanta was a disastier..

The olimpic stadium was soooooo ugly, the Frankenstein of stadiums, also the terrorist incident, plus bad transportation, a giant Mc Donalds french fries pack used as olympic torch


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> yes the accountants made sure of it.... :weirdo:


Once again, you totally avoid the mature accurate comments of me and dimitrious. i really hope for your sake that Cape town dont get the olympics until its citizens actually come to terms with the actual meaning and spirit.

Once again, i dont give a rats ass how many people were in the sydney venues or how much profit they made. The spirit was lacking badly. Tell me, what made them so good besides 'good' crowds? 

Athletes didnt run the original track, didnt compete in the Original Ancient Stadium, didnt feel the power of the true olympic spirit. I suppose thats why 80% of Athletes competing in both athens and sydney were absouloutely thrilled they were some of the only people in history to compete in the true home and true place of the Olympic games and spirit. Theres no such thing as olympics outside of greece. They become comercialised money makeing plans that the stupid public fall for because there too ignorant to open there own eyes.

Like i said, i dont give a toss if Athens sold not one ticket. These were the true olympics. the clean olympics, the free olympics, the spiritual olympics, the REAL olympics. You got no generic crap in Athens. It was all the olympics...So dont go around saying shit like debt and **** because the topic is best olympics and no one can beat greece at its own game....not even sydney.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

JimB said:


> Oh, please.....get that huge chip on your shoulder surgically removed.
> 
> Wanting the Olympics to break even isn't about those nasty, horrible, naughty, beastly, greedy, bullying, mean Anglo Saxons corrupting the Olympic ideal with their free market dogma.
> 
> It's about making sure that the giant that the Olympics has now grown to be doesn't become a crippling burden on the cities and countries where it is held. Pontificating about the Olympic ideal and the purity of sporting endeavour is all very well. But if every Olympic Games was to make a loss of, say, $5 billion - that would be $5 billion less that any Olympic city and country could spend on things that really matter, like hospitals and schools and welfare and grass roots sporting facilities. All of a sudden, head-in-cloud idealism at the expense of fiscal reality doesn't seem like such a good idea, does it?


Then those cities shouldnt be hosting the olympics. The olympics shouldnt be held to make a profit. wtf? Greece is the only nation in the world with good reason to host the games. tell me another nation?? you simply cant...

The 2004 Olympics wernt Just Greeces Games, they were Europes games and more importantly the athletes games. They wernt held for profit or for the spotlight. They were held because Greece is Home and the games desperatly needed revival a year after Atlanta. Thus Greece was voted as hosts in 1997. IOC knew that profit wasnt an issue. What was the purpose of the Sydney games besides profit, national recognition and a form of lureing tourists?


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Theres no such thing as olympics outside of greece.





.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> no one can beat greece at its own game....





.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Greece is the only nation in the world with good reason to host the games. tell me another nation?? you simply cant...


 :deadthrea


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Then those cities shouldnt be hosting the olympics. The olympics shouldnt be held to make a profit. wtf? Greece is the only nation in the world with good reason to host the games. tell me another nation?? you simply cant...
> 
> The 2004 Olympics wernt Just Greeces Games, they were Europes games and more importantly the athletes games. They wernt held for profit or for the spotlight. They were held because Greece is Home and the games desperatly needed revival a year after Atlanta. Thus Greece was voted as hosts in 1997. IOC knew that profit wasnt an issue. What was the purpose of the Sydney games besides profit, national recognition and a form of lureing tourists?


Sorry! I do feel the spririt of the athletes in Sydney. It's nothing to do with the organiser, whether they make money or not. It's the athlete that bother. Please focus on the athletes please. 

If you are to insist that one can feel the power of the true olympic spirit only in Athens, then I have nothing to say. It will be better for Athens to hold it forever. I would rather watch the "UNIVERSAL GAMES" then, or the World Championships which have higher standard.

I wonder if you have been a serious athlete or not? I have been and I know how much have to be sacrificed and taken out to become an athlete, whether you are amateur or professional. I got nothing(I mean material & fame) except memories.


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

I heard Seoul was the best...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Marathoner said:


> Sorry! I do feel the spririt of the athletes in Sydney. It's nothing to do with the organiser, whether they make money or not. It's the athlete that bother. Please focus on the athletes please.
> 
> If you are to insist that one can feel the power of the true olympic spirit only in Athens, then I have nothing to say. It will be better for Athens to hold it forever. I would rather watch the "UNIVERSAL GAMES" then, or the World Championships which have higher standard.
> 
> I wonder if you have been a serious athlete or not? I have been and I know how much have to be sacrificed and taken out to become an athlete, whether you are amateur or professional. I got nothing(I mean material & fame) except memories.


oh ok. lets focus on the Athlete. The Athens Games were the CLEANEST games in the HISTORY of the Olympics. As well as this, Athletes had the chance to excel in there feild at the home and heart of the largest Sports Festival in the world started 3 thousand years ago in Greece.

What compares to an Athlete of Running the Original Marathon track, were the name comes from, or even competeing in the true stadium of the Olympics?

Justify that please.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

> If you are to insist that one can feel the power of the true olympic spirit only in Athens, then I have nothing to say. It will be better for Athens to hold it forever. I would rather watch the "UNIVERSAL GAMES" then, or the World Championships which have higher standard.


You dont only feel the olympic spirit in Athens, but in Olympia as well. You can go watch the universal games. They carry no meaning. history or spirit. in other words, there in no way glorious.


----------



## art (May 13, 2003)

Barcelona 92, of course


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Then those cities shouldnt be hosting the olympics. The olympics shouldnt be held to make a profit. wtf? Greece is the only nation in the world with good reason to host the games. tell me another nation?? you simply cant...
> 
> The 2004 Olympics wernt Just Greeces Games, they were Europes games and more importantly the athletes games. They wernt held for profit or for the spotlight. They were held because Greece is Home and the games desperatly needed revival a year after Atlanta. Thus Greece was voted as hosts in 1997. IOC knew that profit wasnt an issue. What was the purpose of the Sydney games besides profit, national recognition and a form of lureing tourists?


Where did I say anything about the Olympics having to make a profit?

Well, I'm waiting......!

Exactly! I said nothing of the sort. I merely replied to Demetrius' risibly chippy post about those horrible, nasty, mean Anglo Saxons and I pointed out that, if it wishes to survive, the Olympic movement cannot ignore at least a modicum of financial responsibility.

As to you claiming that no country has good reason to host the Games other than Greece.......please, just get over yourselves. Every country that hosts the Games has good reasons and those reasons aren't just about money. Those reasons include the honour of being awarded the Games. They include being able to indulge their nation's passion for sport. They include pride for their country and city and wanting to share that pride with the world.

We saw those reasons personified in Athens. We saw it in Sydney too. Two different cultures. Two great Olympics. So stop getting all arsey whenever anyone has the temerity to disagree with a fellow Greek!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> oh ok. lets focus on the Athlete. The Athens Games were the CLEANEST games in the HISTORY of the Olympics. As well as this, Athletes had the chance to excel in there feild at the home and heart of the largest Sports Festival in the world started 3 thousand years ago in Greece.
> 
> What compares to an Athlete of Running the Original Marathon track, were the name comes from, or even competeing in the true stadium of the Olympics?
> 
> Justify that please.


Yes, yes....all very nice and I'm sure that the athletes appreciated both the historic sites and the modern venues.

But they also appreciated Sydney as a magnificent Olympics for the athletes too.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Landos said:


> The point being, fool, is that the British insisted Athens go WAY overboard and spend Billions extra on security. They did and the only problem they had was some kook who slipped through British security. I hope you can follow that line of thinking.
> 
> With the bombings in London I expect the British will admit they have a problem and stop trying to cheap out on the security budget for the 2012 games. If they don't, Greece should boycott the games.



No. The point being, fool, that this drunken ex Irish priest was hardly likely to have been one of the fifty most wanted terrorists in the world. Or one of the fifty thousand most wanted. Or one of the fifty million most wanted. Or one of the.......you get the point?

I'm sure that, over the next few years and in the immediate run up to the 2012 Games, the British will be forced to spend far more on security than is currently budgeted.

And if Greece boycotted the Games (oh no, shock, horror, wailing and gnashing of teeth - what would we do?), that would affect the likely destination of, what, as many as two silvers and three bronze medals?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Once again, you totally avoid the mature accurate comments of me and dimitrious. i really hope for your sake that Cape town dont get the olympics until its citizens actually come to terms with the actual meaning and spirit.
> 
> Once again, i dont give a rats ass how many people were in the sydney venues or how much profit they made. The spirit was lacking badly. Tell me, what made them so good besides 'good' crowds?
> 
> ...


Blimey.

Have they pioneered the operation for surgically removing people from their own arses yet?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

JimB said:


> *Where did I say anything about the Olympics having to make a profit?*
> Well, I'm waiting......!
> 
> Exactly! I said nothing of the sort. I merely replied to Demetrius' risibly chippy post about those horrible, nasty, mean Anglo Saxons and I pointed out that, if it wishes to survive, the Olympic movement cannot ignore at least a modicum of financial responsibility.
> ...


When someone says that cities shouldnt be making a loss, it kind of Suggests that cities that host, want to host it for the profit. 

i simply stated that Athens is the Only city that truely dosent mind about Profit or loss because it has something that other cities dont. Olympic Heritage. Now im not saying this in an Uptight fashion, but come on. That is an undeniable aspect which made the Athens games great. And i am disgusted in people who fail to admit that the Athens games was equally as good as Sydney if not better.

Not because i dont respect there opinion, but because they dont want to believe that the Athens games were a smashing success. We have countless Articles to prove it, and a few articles stating that seats were always empty dont affect the overshadowing culture of the Hellenic Games in 2004. 

Like i have said. Sydney held superb games. Athens held Games that were just as good. In Sydney i liked the Crowds, in Athens i liked the way the Modern games were tied in to the Ancient Origion.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

i am so sick and tired of this.... it is so exhausting...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> When someone says that cities shouldnt be making a loss, it kind of Suggests that cities that host, want to host it for the profit.


Did you read my post at all?

I was replying to Demetrius' ridiculous and bleating post about commercialism in the Olympics - blaming those ghastly Anglo Saxons for everything. I merely pointed out that no city and no country hosting the Olympics (not even Athens and Greece) can afford to ignore commercial opportunities and financial prudence. Sure, in an ideal world, the Olympics cost nothing. In an ideal world, everything is free. In an ideal world, sport remains untainted by advertising.

But, unfortunately, we live in the real world. And in the real world, the Olympics cost billions and billions of dollars. And if the costs can't be met by the proceeds from exploiting commercial opportunities, then they must be met by public money - money that could otherwise have been far better spent elsewhere. Because in the real world, hospitals have to be paid for; schools require investment; and the helpless in society need welfare.

In this respect, it could be argued that the Anglo Saxon model helped to save or rejuvenate the Olympics. After the financial disaster that was the Montreal Olympics (a city that is still, I believe, counting the cost of staging the 1976 Olympics), there was a great threat to the future of the Games. Cities did not want to commit themselves to decades of debt. And it was the Los Angeles Olympics in 1984 that first showed the Olympic movement that the Games needn't be a crippling financial burden on the host city and country.

So, to conclude, if a host city says that it doesn't want to make a loss, that doesn't remotely imply that all they're interested in is making a profit. It simply means that they acknowledge that they have other, greater priorities when it comes to spending the public's money and that, therefore, commercial opportunities offered by the Olympics will be exploited in order to cover the costs.



> i simply stated that Athens is the Only city that truely dosent mind about Profit or loss because it has something that other cities dont. Olympic Heritage. Now im not saying this in an Uptight fashion, but come on. That is an undeniable aspect which made the Athens games great.


I'm sure that Athens didn't care about making a profit. But I'm also sure that they didn't want to make a huge loss either. And I'm equally sure that the Greek people wouldn't have been too impressed if they had made a huge loss.



> And i am disgusted in people who fail to admit that the Athens games was equally as good as Sydney if not better. Not because i dont respect there opinion


You see, there you go again. The very definition of not respecting other's opinions. That last little bit, "as good as Sydney if not better", effectively says that you believe that Athens was the better Olympics. If you can believe that Athens was the better Olympics (and you absolutely have that right), then why on earth can't someone else believe that Sydney was the better Olympics without you being "disgusted" by them? Do they not have the same right to their opinion as you to yours?


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

The 5 best:
1- Sydney 2000 (for everything and ecology)
2- Barcelona 1992 (the games and all things around: a real party)
3- Montreal 1976 (great)
4- Helsinki 1952 (friendship, fellowship)
5- Mexico 1968 (results, lot of world record broken)

All other were quite good exept, IMO:
1- Berlin 1936 (without any commentary)
2- Moscow 1980 (politics)
3- Atlanta 1996 (commercials)
4- Munich 1972 (very well done but, unfortunatly, nobody can forget external reasons. That's pitty for Germans who wanted to forget Berlin)


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> ok thats acceptable, but you do also have a mind of you own right?


You really shouldn't be so hostile to other opinions. I read in multiple articles that the games made a small profit. There were facts to back it up.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

JimB said:


> And if Greece boycotted the Games (oh no, shock, horror, wailing and gnashing of teeth - what would we do?), that would affect the likely destination of, what, as many as two silvers and three bronze medals?


Greece won 16 medals in Athens and has steadily been increasing its medal count in every games since Barcelona. Greece also finished 8th in the medal count per population(Ahead of the UK, BTW)

This thread is dead. It has just turned into another flamme war. hno:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Lets start Fresh...

Athens was my *personal* favourite because it linked the games to its spiritual home.

Now give your opinion and stfu.


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Perhaps the best Olympic should be judged from what the actual atheletes had to say. Based on articles I have read in the past the games in which the atheletes had the most positive experiences were Mexico, Calgary and Sydney.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Athens had no problems in the organization during the Olympic Games.The city worked very well.Anyone doubts? The tickets which sold were much enough for a city of 4.000.000 and the oly sports which were not filled were these of some totally unknown to the greeks,such as handball.Thinking of the size(economical and the population)of Greece, hese Games were marvellous.Never before such a tiny country made a better organization.


----------



## rondeez (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney was definitley the best planned.

And as a result Athens, Beijing and London have all asked Sydney organisers for helpful advice and assistance with their games.

I recall some part of Athens still being landscaped a few days before the games?? The trees were still seeds in the ground. In Sydney all the venues were operational years ahead!


----------



## rondeez (Sep 11, 2002)

I also recall quite a few EMPTY seats in Athens from watching it on TV.. especially at the start of the games.

Who cares if it is an unknown sport... in Sydney ALL THE SEATS were filled to the rafters.. from PingPong to Basketball to Kayaking etc.

The Aussies definitley got behind every sport.. we are a country full of sports fanatics after all!


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat (Oct 8, 2003)

I enjoyed most Olypic games in Atlanta


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

rondeez said:


> I recall some part of Athens still being landscaped a few days before the games?? The trees were still seeds in the ground. In Sydney all the venues were operational years ahead!


Well... not all 
But yes Sydney has been the most prepared games that i have been around for it seems. 2008 shall be good to see.


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

1. Barcelona'92, they set the new era for olympic games

2. To share between Sidney'00 & Athens'04. I was a bit sceptic with the greek olympics, how wrong I was!


I also was dissapointed with Atlanta'96. They didn't make use of the experience gained at Los Angeles'84


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> The Sydney games were hailed as the rejuvenation of the Olympics, the whole world recognizes them as the best olympics ever.


LOL. Sorry, but I don't agree. If you read this forum, for instance, you'll find that it's mainly the Ausralians that think the Sydney games were outstanding. Everybody else mentions Barcelona, Athens or Munich. Take away the colloquial favoritism and Sydney was just another modern Olympics, nothing particularly memorable. Except the shrimp riding bicycles, of course. THAT was rather unique, no question.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

*Hey, I have a new executive director!*

At my place of employment. He's a Greek Australian, from Melbourne! Speaks fluent Greek, as well. Even speaks passable American, which I can understand after a fashion.

He says he came to the US to be "where the action is" in manufacturing. I'll have to set to work to get all those colloquial mannerisms of his remedied. Shouldn't take him long to learn te proper way of thinking-he's a Hellene, afterall!


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> Sydney was definitley the best planned.


Then why did the torch get stuck going up on international television? Besides, planning isn't the main criticism. Most criticism is that the Sydney Olympics were not particularly imaginative and were rather boring to use the proper word. No one remembers them only 6 years after the fact. At least nobody outside of Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> In Sydney all the venues were operational years ahead!


Thats because they were dull, uninspired designs. Certainly no Calatrava contributed to the Sydney venues. You can tell that by just looking at them. Function, without any flare. They missed their chance to make an architectural statement.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Landos said:


> Thats because they were dull, uninspired designs. Certainly no Calatrava contributed to the Sydney venues. You can tell that by just looking at them. Function, without any flare. They missed their chance to make an architectural statement.


don;t you bore yourself...? same old thing....bla bla bla


----------



## inzane (Aug 16, 2005)

landos is just a hater lol


----------



## inzane (Aug 16, 2005)

maybe make a poll?


----------



## megadrinker (Oct 9, 2005)

all the canadian olympic were the best


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

megadrinker said:


> all the canadian olympic were the best


yeah i thought so too ....lol


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

Landos said:


> Then why did the torch get stuck going up on international television? Besides, planning isn't the main criticism. Most criticism is that the Sydney Olympics were not particularly imaginative and were rather boring to use the proper word. No one remembers them only 6 years after the fact. At least nobody outside of Sydney, Australia.


It's funny how you say no one remembers Sydney 6 yrs on yet you have a detailed memory of many events  

...and as for boring? the athletes leaving the athens closing ceremony half way though might consider it boring and unimaginative, like most of your comments.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

^^ LOL


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

rondeez said:


> Sydney was definitley the best planned.
> 
> And as a result Athens, Beijing and London have all asked Sydney organisers for helpful advice and assistance with their games.
> 
> *I recall some part of Athens still being landscaped a few days before the games??* The trees were still seeds in the ground. In Sydney all the venues were operational years ahead!


As opposed to no landscaping at all? Look at Both Olympic Parks and Compare from aerial views. Athens Venues shitted all over sydney. And Organisation?? Who cares when the Athens games were totally flawless...lets not forget the Torch incident in Sydney.. :runaway: wow 6 years of organisation and 3 years to spare and the torch still gets stuck? Are you proud of that?


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dedicated to Mo from Athens with love :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Without a doubt - Athens Olympics ... WOW ! I loved it and it was the inspiration for a Greek restaurant that I designed.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Athens with the 'meteorite' in the 'sea' was spectacular! And all those half naked mascular greek gods?? Just look at that guy's dong! Yummie!!!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Athens 2004


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

harkerb said:


> Athens with the 'meteorite' in the 'sea' was spectacular! And all those half naked mascular greek gods?? Just look at that guy's dong! Yummie!!!!


Interesting post lol. :yes:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

taicher said:


> What was the greatest Opening Ceremony of sport event ever? Including Olympic Games, World cup, Universiade, Mediterranean Games and whatever u think that was the best of all!


Albertville 1992: the only one where a President participate to an "Ola"


----------



## alexx02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Athens was not ready to host the '96 Olympics, it would have been a debacle. We were barely ready for the '04 ones.

Having said that, the opening ceremony was incredible. It was beautiful, and I've never seen anything like it. 


As for the tickets, we did very well. We sold more than Barcelona or Seoul, so considering the country only has 10 million people, and all the tourists were scared away by the mongering of the British, US, and Australian press....


----------



## _Samantha_ (Sep 29, 2005)

What was so entertaining about the Athens opening ceremoney? i fell asleep watching it. I think you are forgetting Sydney had the best Olympics ever, the president said so and he would know.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

The Athens Olympics were way better then the Sydney one. Just everything about it. The stadium, the lighting, the performaces, decor, costumes, music.


----------



## Roar (Oct 27, 2005)

*DB10's testimonial to be at new stadium opening !!!!*

Dennis the magician


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

_Samantha_ said:


> What was so entertaining about the Athens opening ceremoney? i fell asleep watching it. I think you are forgetting Sydney had the best Olympics ever, the president said so and he would know.


I would respond.......................but you have been banned. Maybe for making multiple ignorant posts such as that one.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

harkerb said:


> Athens with the 'meteorite' in the 'sea' was spectacular! And all those half naked mascular greek gods?? Just look at that guy's dong! Yummie!!!!


 :runaway:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Athens had the best closing ceremony, but imo not openning...


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

The lighting of the cauldron in Sydney was one of the most spectacular sights I have seen. It brought Goosebumps.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh yes the one that had been stuck in the middle!!!!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dANIEL2004 said:


> Oh yes the one that had been stuck in the middle!!!!


yeah luckily it didnt look like an old burning cigarette....with some unknown athlete in clothes that werent made for him....


----------



## [email protected]_Coast (Jul 30, 2005)

The 2010 games in Vancouver will feature a joint lighting the cauldron!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

my favorite was Sydney but i bet the best is yet to come, maybe Germany 06, and of course the most impressive is going to be Beijing 08, i can't wait.


----------



## dANIEL2004 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mo,u can only judge other countries ceremonies,,,,hahaha!Live with this!


----------



## Loopy70 (Nov 10, 2005)

i hate Opening Ceremonies :sleepy:


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry, the Athens 2004 opening ceremony, was not just an opening ceremony, it was a work of art, with many messages incorporated in it. 
It's merit is still being assesed and analysed by various experts or even scholars.
Of course people who have superficial approach to these things, especially many from the former English colonies, wher most things are measured by materialistic values, just see a "ceremony", whereas Athens in 2004 put together an artistic event. It's up to everyones education and cultural background to aknowlledge this or not.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

The official theme song begins at 00:53 with Korean version. English version follows Korean version


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Wait n See*

*Wait n See Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremony on 08.08.08 08 PM ..... It will be the Best Ever ...*


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Athens 2004 was something spectacular indeed. I still remember it quite clearly. Hard to pass that.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

sydney
athens


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Moscow, was, is and always will be the greatest opening ceremony.

The Sydney one was a rip off of an American one.

Greece was not bad.

The bear at 1980 games stands alone. Mind you the UFO at LA in 1984 was cool.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

2004


----------



## LPCQ (Jun 6, 2008)

Barcelona 1992
Sidney 200
Athens 2004
Seoul 1988
Atlanta 1996
Los Angeles 1984


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

sydney 2000- the best overall

athens had amazing moments,prob the best ever in olympic ceremony historu but overlal "travel through time", actual flame lighting and bjork, spoilt it.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Demetrius said:


> Sorry, the Athens 2004 opening ceremony, was not just an opening ceremony, it was a work of art, with many messages incorporated in it.
> It's merit is still being assesed and analysed by various experts or even scholars.
> Of course people who have superficial approach to these things, especially many from the former English colonies, wher most things are measured by materialistic values, just see a "ceremony", whereas Athens in 2004 put together an artistic event. It's up to everyones education and cultural background to aknowlledge this or not.


I have been watching Olympic ceremonies since Mexico 1968 (and actually worked on 2). 

Yes, Athens 2004 had many ground-breaking, spectacular effects. But overall, the parts were greater than the whole. The Clypsedra (sec) was boring. I mean it was a tableaux of moving 'plastic' dolls. Visually great in close-up, but was lost in the vastness of the stadium. As someone seated in the upper reaches of the stands said: ... they looked like cheesy plastic dolls with a few moving parts on this series of platforms." 

And personally, there was very little "joy" in the Ceremony. It was all very static and grand and sombre. 

And of course, with a 4-year budget of $90 million, I would hope you would get some spectacular effects. But it was all over the place... drums, the Cycladic head (the best part of the show)...DNA??...a woman bearing a radioactive baby...WTF were those?

Actually the 2004 Paralympics Opening, also in Athens, I thought was far more impressive. Less is more.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Manchester's closing ceremony for the Comonwealth games is one of the best I'v seen, espeically those massive lanterns....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFCZw_yu5zU


----------



## urbanrecycle (Jul 27, 2007)

The best ceremony: Rio 2007


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

diegossa said:


> The best ceremony: Rio 2007


well then, you haven't seen too many Ceremonies.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

rover3 said:


> drums, the Cycladic head (the best part of the show)...DNA??...a woman bearing a radioactive baby...WTF were those?


*Drums: *
Racing heart beat, symbolic of the connection to ancient Greece when we see the drummer at olympia on screen.

*Cycladic Head*
Initiates a performance showcasing the advancement of Greek art and scultpure. The head breaks into peices revealing the next generation of Greek art. The peices eventually lay in the water representing the many greek islands. 

*Pregnant woman and DNA: *
The fertile woman is Hera, wife of Zeus. 
The DNA represents what man has come to achieve and know about ones self. 

Watch the video of this amazing segment here. Cant believe anyone can sit here and bag out this segment. It is EXTREMELY powerful and sets my spine tingling. The soundtrack, the lighting, the effects. Simple amazing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_Ezjdk1THA


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

rover3 said:


> But overall, the parts were greater than the whole.
> Actually


the words i was looking for


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> the words i was looking for


I partly agree but the parts were just too amazing to overlook. 
The true spolier was obviously the athletes parade which I always find boring and Bjork.

The torch lighting was ok, nothing magnificant. 
Overall I think it was more enjoyable.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Giorgio said:


> *Drums: *
> Racing heart beat, symbolic of the connection to ancient Greece when we see the drummer at olympia on screen.
> 
> *Cycladic Head*
> ...


 One can spin it all one likes -- and give it all these 'deep' hno: mystical meanings, but (for me anyway), if it becomes too cerebral (as I think Athens 2004 tried too hard) -- and you have to have all these 'way-back' meanings, then it doesn't work as well. 

I want a spirit of spontaneity and high energy in my Olympic Opening Ceremonies. They are a moment of joy, of celebration -- not some carefully calibrated evening where...if everything went well --_whew! All the elaborate stage machinery worked!*_ The relief being more that nothing went wrong -- *rather than "...this was a great moment to celebrate...!!* (But that's just me.)

* think - cauldron time, Sydney 2000.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

rover3 said:


> but (for me anyway)


No problems.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

The Barcelona torch lighting, and the chromed pickups in Atlanta are the two that stick in my mind.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

This is my second best to Seoul olympic opening ceremony. The core part - the official song of 1990 Italy WC - begins from 03:43


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Demetrius said:


> Sorry, the Athens 2004 opening ceremony, was not just an opening ceremony, it was a work of art, with many messages incorporated in it.
> It's merit is still being assesed and analysed by various experts or even scholars.
> Of course people who have superficial approach to these things, especially many from the former English colonies, wher most things are measured by materialistic values, just see a "ceremony", whereas Athens in 2004 put together an artistic event. It's up to everyones education and cultural background to aknowlledge this or not.


Nice way of saying that everyone who somehow didn't like Athens' opening ceremony is an uneducated moron. :|


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Athens was the only Olympic Opening I watched  And it was was the best!
Rio 2007 was considered the best Pan Am games so here are 2 videos:


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ ^^ well, if you've only seen one or 2, then how could they be the Best? You should say *ONLY* rather than Best.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

rover3 said:


> ^^ ^^ well, if you've only seen one or 2, then how could they be the Best? You should say *ONLY* rather than Best.


hehe I was about to edit it and say I head it was the best, but I was too lazy :tongue2:


----------



## x-boy (Feb 17, 2007)

Athens 2004 for sure!


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Of course, after everybody (and the first-timers) see Beijing, everyone will be saying: BEIJING was THE BEST!! hno:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Nostalia for the past humankind has won't let that happen. To be listed among the bests Beijing Olympics should wait at least 10 years.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Giorgio said:


> I partly agree but the parts were just too amazing to overlook.
> The true spolier was obviously the athletes parade which I always find boring and Bjork.
> 
> The torch lighting was ok, nothing magnificant.
> Overall I think it was more enjoyable.


at the time sydney 2000 for me was more enjoyable. the effects the energy and the overall olympic feel. the time travel section of the athens 2004 games was rather lazy. the use of the water was inadequate. by selecting a few major points in history and displaying them/acting them out across the pool of water would have been more magical.


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

BARCELONA 1992 opening ceremony was GORGEOUS the music, very artistic, the ship and the sea scene, very colorful and what a espectacular way to light the torch and I might say my second favorite ATHENS 2004 just loved the fireworks, the music, the artistic approach, the fire rings on water, the shapes floating in the air, just love them both!!


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

Barcelona 1992 all the way, the first one with a "spectacular" lighting of the torch, massive fireworks (now this part has become more sofisticated, but 1992 set the course),music, color, etc...


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

miguelon said:


> Barcelona 1992 all the way, the first one with a "spectacular" lighting of the torch


U obviously haven't noticed that the arrow never reached the cauldron, but fall outside of the stadium!


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

somataki said:


> U obviously haven't noticed that the arrow never reached the cauldron, but fall outside of the stadium!


of course i noticed, only a couple of days later after the lighting, but it was how they made it, it was really impresing. I have been to Barcelona Olimpic Stadium and the cualdron is really small, and it was a really long way for that arrow.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

miguelon said:


> Barcelona 1992 all the way, the first one with a "spectacular" lighting of the torch, massive fireworks (now this part has become more sofisticated, but 1992 set the course),music, color, etc...


Yes I remember. The archer shot a burning arrow to the cauldron and lit the flame! I was reallyyyyyyyyyy shocked then.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there anyone who remembers a pigeon burnt out alive on the flame in 1988 Seoul Olympic opening ceremony? Deep condolence for the deceased pigeon :lol:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Carrerra said:


> Is there anyone who remembers a pigeon burnt out alive on the flame in 1988 Seoul Olympic opening ceremony? Deep condolence for the deceased pigeon :lol:


Any video??


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Barcelona arrow*



somataki said:


> U obviously haven't noticed that the arrow never reached the cauldron, but fall outside of the stadium!


It was *NEVER meant to land in the cauldron*. It was only meant to "fly over" the cauldron. The gas burners in the cauldron were turned on and awaited just a touch of flame -- NOT a whole arrow to land in it. 

Have you ever lit a gas stove? hno: 

It was meant to land outside the stadium -- the flame on the arrow having done its thing. And they cleared out the space outside the stadium for the arrow to land.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Unfortunately no video available but to make sure it will not happen again people released pigeons at closing ceremony instead of opening ceremony in 1992 Barcelona Olympics! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Carrerra said:


> Unfortunately no video available but to make sure it will not happen again people released pigeons at closing ceremony instead of opening ceremony in 1992 Barcelona Olympics! :lol::lol::lol:


well, not quite. Starting with Albertville, they did not release live doves any more.

And starting with Lillehammer, they used those 'pigeon balloons' instead. 

In Atlanta, they used the 'paper dove sculptures' on poles carried by 100 Atlanta schoolkids.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

rover3 said:


> It was *NEVER meant to land in the cauldron*. It was only meant to "fly over" the cauldron. The gas burners in the cauldron were turned on and awaited just a touch of flame -- NOT a whole arrow to land in it.
> 
> Have you ever lit a gas stove? hno:
> 
> It was meant to land outside the stadium -- the flame on the arrow having done its thing. And they cleared out the space outside the stadium for the arrow to land.


rover3 is right. The burning arrow was originally meant to land outside the stadium for safety!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What are you talking about? I remember live pigeons released at the Barcelona closing ceremony.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Carrerra said:


> What are you talking about? I remember live pigeons released at the Barcelona closing ceremony.


I didn't say that they were not. All I'm saying is that the IOC was already frightfully aware of the tragedy in Seoul, so in the following Olympics -- with Albertville coming BEFORE Barcelona, I can't swear by it -- but I don't believe they released any more live pigeons in the Albertville opening.

As for the release in Barcelona's Closing, you may be right. We didn't get a complete minute-by-minute telecast in the US, but what good are a 'release of live pigeons' at night when they would be barely seen? And again, it would be unkind to the pigeons because once the sun sets, they already rest. I believe they only 'home in' during the daylight hours.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Interesting pre-sketches from the director of Athens 2004 opening ceremony Dimitris Papaioannou:























































































The different of Athens was that there weren't millions of people dancers on the stage, that silly danced and running around up and down as in a circus or carnival...as happened in the majority of the previous ceremonies..the simplicity has to give aesthetics and style in the whole thing.

And here is what Zhang Yimou said about the Athens opening ceremony: "In my opinion those Olympic Games were the best ever. I was there... Beijing has to learn a lot from Athens. *The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a landmark. It changed the aesthetics, the style, the substance of the Ceremonies.* It continually surprised the audience. I hope we will achieve the same".


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

somataki said:


> Interesting pre-sketches from the director of Athens 2004 opening ceremony Dimitris Papaioannou:
> 
> The different of Athens was that there weren't millions of people dancers on the stage, that silly danced and running around up and down as in a circus or carnival...as all in the most of the previous ceremonies..the simplicity has to give aesthetics and style in the whole thing.
> 
> And here is what Zhang Yimou said about the Athens opening ceremony: "In my opinion those Olympic Games were the best ever. I was there... Beijing has to learn a lot from Athens. *The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a landmark. It changed the aesthetics, the style, the substance of the Ceremonies.* It continually surprised the audience. I hope we will achieve the same".


Yeah, if you want to spend $90 million just for 2 evenings. 

They were different. That's all. It doesn't mean they were the best. One man's treasure is another's trash. It's all very subjective. 

BTW, I don't think they've used that 3-story hole in the Athens' stadium ever since.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

rover3 said:


> BTW, I don't think they've used that 3-story hole in the Athens' stadium ever since.


No, they didn't. It was a structural part for the stage of the opening ceremony. 



rover3 said:


> Yeah, if you want to spend $90 million just for 2 evenings.


Sure. U don't host Olympic games every day, so u have to spend money to make the difference. Especially if u are the one who invented them.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

bla bla bla. everybody will love a ceremony for their reasons. assuming everyone who didnt like the athens ceremony is a daft moron is laughable. "silly" dancers and "silly" scenes in a ceremony that captures the energy of people in creating something spectacular is not necessarily "silly". getting zhang yimou's approval is great but its the billions across the world that you want to tune in to watch the thing from start to end.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

I know a lot of people dont like the Atlanta Olympics, but when Muhammad Ali appeared and lit the cauldron i thought that was a great moment.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

the shadow effect of athletes behind that curtain was fantastic and quite dramatic. a simple but classic idea.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Well I think we can see part of the reason for the large roof now.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

How amazing was that? That bloke must have balls of steel, no way would you get me doing that. What a brilliant way to light the olympic flame.

In the end, the cauldron wasn't as stunning as I thought it might be, but the way they lit it with the guy running round the edge of the stadium was one of the most impressive things I've ever seen.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

That's the most stunning lighting of the cauldron I've ever seen


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

IT WAS THE BEST OPENNING CENERMONY I HAVE SEEN SO FAR. MAGENFICENT!!!! AMAZING...

It was an art work and It was so impressive that I cried. wooowwwwwww.... From the beginning till the torch ceremony... It was even much much better than Sydney's... It was like, just a poem...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

redstone said:


> That's the most stunning lighting of the cauldron I've ever seen


x2


----------



## alexandros1984 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> IT WAS THE BEST OPENNING CENERMONY I HAVE SEEN SO FAR. MAGENFICENT!!!! AMAZING...
> 
> It was an art work and It was so impressive that I cried. wooowwwwwww.... From the beginning till the torch ceremony... It was even much much better than Sydney's... It was like, just a poem...


I only watched the last half but i was not impressed. Athens ceremony was much better....my opinion.


----------



## MTF (May 31, 2007)

alexandros1984 said:


> I only watched the last half but i was not impressed. Athens ceremony was much better....my opinion.


Yup its only your opinion! Great start and the most stunning lighting of the cauldron EVER! Well done CHINA!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Only thing that i thought really amazing...Lighting of the cauldron!! The rest were too long and boring... i just liked the people walking throw the earth, the doves and the entry of the little survivor of the earthkake. There were too many tech and no emotion at all. They should had explore more the rich history of china!!


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

alexandros1984 said:


> I only watched the last half but i was not impressed. Athens ceremony was much better....my opinion.


You're Greek. Jealousy, no?:lol:


Every Games upstages the one previous to it, this should be no surprise to everyone that Beijing's ceremony was better than the Greek one.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

alexandros1984 said:


> I only watched the last half but i was not impressed. Athens ceremony was much better....my opinion.


^^Errrr.....you would say that though. This was easily the most impressive opening ceremony ever. The ending was spectacular and, we now know why certain parts of the stadium were built in that way (the depth of the roof), in the end it's all made sense.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

The ceremony was a bit boring...I think that Athens had changed the standards for the opening ceremonies...The cauldron was ok.


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

You are bias though, your from Greece.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Thought the entire opening cermony was great, Yimou is a master at this kind of thing and I think Chinese culture suits it better than the horrible "euro art"(mimes, guys on stilts in bizzare primary colour costumes etc) that mares most western events.


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

tadeu said:


> Only thing that i thought really amazing...Lighting of the cauldron!! The rest were too long and boring... i just liked the people walking throw the earth, the doves and the entry of the little survivor of the earthkake. There were too many tech and no emotion at all. They should had explore more the rich history of china!!


I agree with you, tadeu.

The ceremony was full of ASTONISHING costumes, but they didn't said too much when putted togeter. All the moments were boring and... boring, with no EMOTION at all. 

The ceremony was made for the television, as we could see on the excess of CLOSE UPS on the artists at the big stage. How anyone on the stadium could see the chinese opera puppets, for example? 

The proff of the no emotional show at all was the reaction of the audience on the stadium: NONE, except for some parts: the drumers [BEST PART], and on the cauldron [MAGNIFIC].

The WORST thing was definitely the entrance of the athletes. The biggest problem on a olympic ceremony: how to make it fun and not a pain for the atlhetes which spend more than 2 hours on their feet [half of them seated and layed down on the floor, as we could see]

Athens 2004 was great bringing DJ TIESTO, who tried to keep the audience warmed, and made the entrance a big party, FUN. Beijing 2008 was terrible. The music went from a mexican song... to a scottish song... to an african song, every 4 minutes, repeating all the time. The USA entered the stadium with the mexican song, it was bizarre.

I suggest for London 2012 to put the athletes on the first place and make the experience FUN from them, as long as the entrance is not a MARCH any longer.


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

Hard to compare
I like a little bit of this one and a little bit of that one
The most eye catching thing for me is when they light the cauldron
I'd say Barcelona did the best job, and then Sydney, that one was hide so well
Beijing was pretty good but I expected that moment would be more high tech, 

The moving character cubes were the best part for me, It's just special, and no one can ever copy


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Athens Olympic Ceremony looks like a 'no frills' budget festivity compared to Beijing. You can tell that they have spent over 100 million dollars on just one night.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

The most stunning Olympic stadium ever and the best cauldron lighting to date.


Congratulations Beijing and China.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

alexandros1984 said:


> I only watched the last half but i was not impressed. Athens ceremony was much better....my opinion.


Those are the words of the ravenous nationalist.


----------



## UMD (May 28, 2005)

I was so touched by the whole opening ceremony in Beijing that I had tears coming down from my eyes. I also remembered liking so much the Sydney and the Barcelona opening ceremonies (who can forget the lighting of the cauldron at Barcelona?). However, I switched my channel on the Athens opening ceremony because it was just too boring for me.


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

first of all i always look forward to every opening ceremony i quite enjoyed the sydney games especially lighting of the cauldron that really surprise me, athens to me was ok but not something i'd ever like to see again i only enjoyed it for the pyrotechnics display and the music used during the lighting of cauldron apart from that it was crap, but after seeing the beijing games ofcourse you'll have elements that will be below average (puppets, yuck) but the whole spectacle from countdown to lighting of cauldron was unbelievable, you could say they could've done more but for a bit over an hour which is all you get to showcase ur history i think it will be very hard to match especially the stadium design its just gonna be one of those that will forever be remembered


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I like how the flame traveled up to the torch in Athens better than in Beijing but overall, Beijing takes the cake :master:


----------



## Rightconservative (Jul 22, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Well Done Beijing ..Best Opening Ceremony ever....AMAZING!!!
> 
> and give it up Greeks...stop spamming us with your usual crap with the same boring Athens stadium pictures and the same boring ceremony...


Hum?! You definitely don't have a good taste... The Chinese may have spent more money, but the ceremony was exaggerated most of the time: too much of everything... It's a pity, 'cause the could have done something high tech, but posh.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

This opening ceremony has been great.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Good luck to all the athletes and national delegations. 

GO BIG RED!


----------



## Rightconservative (Jul 22, 2007)

Guys, I'm going to watch it again. I recorded it on DVD. 
But some considerations:

Drums part: it was okay at the beginning, then got very weird... very militarized - the guys were from the army, by the way!

Fireworks part: it was okay, but no emotion...

Olympic rings: nice effect... 

Paper part: nice video again... but the ballet was kind of boring.
The screen on the floor lost its impact after 3 or 5 min...

Little girl singing: good, but wtf?!, the music could be more happy!

Write part/ confucius part: again... music was boring and seemed a military parade song... the letters moving was nothing special... and the guys coming out of the boxes was even more pathetic and cheap.

Imperial part: 4 guys playing with very tiny puppets seemed to take forever, about 5 to 10 minutes! The rest was okay, but , again, no emotion...

Dove part: weird outfit... and the dove drawing is a cliché. The lights didn't impressed at all.


More to come...


----------



## REDcrazy (Jul 3, 2007)

In terms of the Opening Ceremony as a whole, Beijing was the best. The choreography, the elaborate costumes, the fireworks. Athens would be second. However, as to the torch lighting, I'd still have to go with Sydney in 2000. More emotional, more surprising (that submerged disc suddenly emerging from the water), the choice of Cathy Freeman. Beijing would be a close, close second. Barcelona '92 is also a favourite of mine. At that time, everyone was amazed with the archery act. Athens was a bit disappointing to be honest. I was thinking that the big stick was going to light the real cauldron, but little did I know that IT was the cauldron/olympic flame.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

I like the Athens where they have sculpture with *****. Sexy.  Well, all OC are good imo.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> Athens show was so weak and they couldn't even reflect the rich Hellenic culture. It was just dull and even behind Sydney.



I have tried to be friendly with you but you are truly retarded.....either that, or just jealous.


By the way, I am not being a biased Greek. Beijing's ceremony was simply incredible.


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

Man, i feel sorry for London, I would not wanna follow up that Opening Ceremony in 4 years. I cant believe they made an LCD screen that big.


----------



## coexist (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Beijing has easily won this one. Tonight's ceremony was simply stunning.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree in general terms the ceremony was just amazing and compare it with the ceremony in Athens makes no sense, they are different nations with different histories.


----------



## neoellinas (Feb 22, 2005)

Why is it so hard to just say that: Beijing had an incredible ceremony, and Athens had an incredible ceremony. They were different in many ways (though there were some common elements to the two of them) but both very, very well done. Whether you feel Athens or Beijing (or some other city) had the best OC, I don't think the differences were that big to say that one city, hands down, were better than the other. Different cultures, different eras, different budgets, different creative minds.

I recall after the 2004 games, the majority of commentators ranked the Athens OC as the best ever. Ditto after 2000 and so on. 

I rarely post here, but I do read these boards often and many others online and it's simply incredible the amount of venom that certain posters, particularly those from Australia, display towards Greece and Athens when it comes down to discussing the Olympics. These disparaging comments, mostly from Australians, seem to be bringing to like some inherent biases or insecurities (?) on the part of many Australians. In fact, I can't remember the last time I've seen a non-Greek Australian post something positive about the Athens games. It's very unfortunate. I don't see how Greek posters can be accused of being nationalistic by believing the Athens games were the best, when it seems that pretty much every Australian poster uniformly seems to put down the Athens games. That isn't nationalism? That isn't biased? 

The Athens games were great, in my opinion, and I wish the best to Beijing and the Chinese people for their games as well


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

I absolutely loved Beijing's ceremony-- it was truly spectacular.

However I must say -- I still think I enjoyed Athens slightly more. The lake of water, and the simplicity (''less is more'') is still my favourite. 

However, the impressive mass scale of Beijing was mindblowing. I loved both. 

My top 5---

1. Athens 2004
2. Beijing 2008
3. Sydney 2000
4. Moscow 1980
5. Los Angeles 1984


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

neoellinas said:


> Why is it so hard to just say that: Beijing had an incredible ceremony, and Athens had an incredible ceremony. They were different in many ways (though there were some common elements to the two of them) but both very, very well done.
> 
> I recall after the 2004 games, the majority of commentators ranked the Athens OC as the best ever. Ditto after 2000 and so on.
> 
> ...


How extremely judgemental are you?

I'm a non-Greek Australian (my ancestory is Dutch and Scottish). 

I still believe the Athens ceremony was the best we have still seen, slightly better than Beijing. Read my above post.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

People who are slagging of Athens (and yes, there are some Aussies here)-- have extremely short memories. The Athens ceremony took technology over mass performance (seen in Sydney) . At the time the world was simply stunned by the epic proportions of Athens. 

Get real guys-- its nothing personal. As time goes on past efforts become outdone-- this is not due to previous effort lacking-- but simply the evolution of mass performance. 

I'm sure if Rio hosts 2016-- 2000,2004 and 2008 could pale in comparison


----------



## neoellinas (Feb 22, 2005)

Alphaville said:


> How extremely judgemental are you?
> 
> I'm a non-Greek Australian (my ancestory is Dutch and Scottish).
> 
> I still believe the Athens ceremony was the best we have still seen, slightly better than Beijing. Read my above post.


Perhaps I was being too judgmental, but certainly looking back at this thread, the comments that were being posted by Australians (before you) were quite negative, stereotyped and biased on the whole. They came across as "sour grapes" (over what? the Sydney games were quite good as well) and were quite disparaging. I'm glad to see not everyone from Australia thinks that way (nor did I think everyone did, just an incredibly large amount of those who post online)!

And Alphaville, you are correct in pointing out that come 2012 or 2016, we could again be talking about the best OC ever for those respective games, just as in 2004, 2000, 1996 and so on. Trying to out-do those who came before you is part of "fun" of the OC, and also acts as a "tip of the hat" to the city and country which hosted the games before you.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

delete


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

I saw Sydney, Athens and Beijing...

Sydney - quite good, I like the waterfall and cauldron lighting
Athens - impressive, high tech approach
Beijing - spectacular, I voted for it not because I'm an overseas chinese


Shortfalls
- lack of "cool" elements, involving sophistication in technology like projection and illumination, projection on the roof of stadium is merely boring
- to a certain extent, lack of creativity that will awe the young generation, more midair floating and acrobat stunts (since Beijing is famous) should have been better
- music was quite dull, doesnt touch the "heart" of the audience adequately
- too much was concentrated on the scroll, rather than the whole arena
- audience not vibrant enough 


But still why Beijing?
- mass performers

- however, it is not the number of people performing that matters but the Synchronization of the performance - imagine thousands of them (i think no country can match them in this case since it was kinda militarized), this was shown not once, not twice but numerous times

- very detail and colourful - look at the costumes and performance 

- authenticity of culture - a very complete and meaningful showcase of chinese rich history and culture to the world and its own citizens
(though abit boring, puppetry is one of the most important tradition still living today especially in Beijing, also not just northern Chinese opera but southern was included as well) 

- a complete participation of ethnic groups in china, big or small, reflecting differentiated diversity within China (sometimes foreigners will find hard to understand this)

- the theme was solely on people, the human spirit and harmonious living as depicted in one world one dream. This is most valued at difficult times like this modern era. 

- fireworks - not just around the olympic park but all around the city of Beijing, especially Tiananmen area, there was one that shows something like moving towards the stadium 




All in all, it was a splendid display! In fact, it gives future hosts some opportunity to improve


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Beijing easily IMO.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

UMD said:


> I was so touched by the whole opening ceremony in Beijing that I had tears coming down from my eyes. I also remembered liking so much the Sydney and the Barcelona opening ceremonies (who can forget the lighting of the cauldron at Barcelona?). However, I switched my channel on the Athens opening ceremony because it was just too boring for me.


Same here (except switching the channel) ... I totaly agree with you


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Most impressive - Beijing
Most moving - Athens
Best flame lighting - Barcelona (don't think it will ever be beaten)

So difficult to compare.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> For example I would expect torch lighting with a tunder by Zeus. not like this, 1980's style.


This was my idea... Ive always imagined a show like this for Athens. Zeus lits the cauldron. That could be unbeatable.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

When a person visits the museums in Athens , he can think tousends of things for a such show. materials of Greeks were so much to use for such a show, they didn't do and I couldn't believe. There was not even mythology (don't say mynator, eros ect- they were so weak scenes that didn't reflect the mythology, they were like just symbolinc pupets), there was no creative composition and it started with a low speed, finished with low speed and no difference with any Greek parade in New York. Only proper and nice part was the water and openning suculptors and even this part was wonderful, couldn't be enough to save the rest of the weak show.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I liked Beijing's opening ceremony, I hate to admit that I expected more though. I got a bit bored. There were some great moments, and generally it was enjoyable. But it didn't have the 'wow factor' that I was hoping for. They relied so heavily on technology, I'd rather that they used inventive ways of telling stories, rather than just installing a huge TV in the floor.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

MGM said:


> Athens 2004 was great bringing DJ TIESTO, who tried to keep the audience warmed, and made the entrance a big party, FUN. Beijing 2008 was terrible. The music went from a mexican song... to a scottish song... to an african song, every 4 minutes, repeating all the time. The USA entered the stadium with the mexican song, it was bizarre.
> 
> I suggest for London 2012 to put the athletes on the first place and make the experience FUN from them, as long as the entrance is not a MARCH any longer.


 That is the one part where I could not disagree more. Athens musical choice for the parade of nations was horrific if I remember right. Didn't they play ABBA and The Village People (maybe I am thinking of another recent Olympics). 

I did like the use of water as a backdrop in Athens more then the use of LED screens in Beijing though. I am guessing we will see strong LED elements in most Olympics from now on.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> I am guessing we will see strong LED elements in most Olympics from now on.


Like Eurovision, where every year we see more and more LED !!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

It was amazing, congratulations to China and Beijing!

but sad thing the new war started on the opening day  
Looks like everybody forgot what the Olympics are about


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> That is the one part where I could not disagree more. Athens musical choice for the parade of nations was horrific if I remember right. Didn't they play ABBA and The Village People (maybe I am thinking of another recent Olympics).
> 
> I did like the use of water as a backdrop in Athens more then the use of LED screens in Beijing though. I am guessing we will see strong LED elements in most Olympics from now on.


You are totally mistaken. Kylie Minogue [australian popstar] sang "Dancing Queen", by ABBA, on Sydney 2000 CLOSING ceremony.

DJ Tiesto, as a progressive trance DJ, didn't played any pop hit song, but the songs you can listen in this CD:











Tiësto, twice voted the #1 DJ in the world by DJ Magazine, made Olympic history in Athens, when he becomes the first DJ ever to perform in an Opening Ceremony of the Olympic Games. 

You will see more similar DJs who plays progressive trance here: http://www.lastfm.com.br/music/DJ+Tiesto


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

olahtipota said:


> sorry. too tired. that was not for me ;-)


Too tired? But you are not tired posting too many times in this thread? :lol:


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> That's why I think since the topic discussed in this thread is very personal, it's hard to clarify anything.
> 
> For example, I can just simply make a post with these words:
> 
> Beijing beats'em all for sure... no comparison. yup i'm Chinese but i really believe it. Athens was great but i was expecting more... much more


What can you say. They still have that big "pride" and they still feel. It's a good thing there is no Chinese posting like this.

To you Greeks, don't be jealous too much. This is just a Ceremony. Not a competition. Don't make it "personal". OK?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^I was expected much more fro Athens, but they even couldn't reflect rich Hellenic culture. There was nothing artistic, aesthetic , just parade of sucultors of Athens Archeologic Museum. It was so dull...





Kuvvaci said:


> For example I would expect torch lighting with a tunder by Zeus. not like this, 1980's style.


:crazy2:
Uhm…if that is what you call artistic and aesthetic…I rest my case!
THANK GOD Athens OC had a GREAT taste in art and such kitsch ideas never crossed their minds!


Anyway...Beijing opening ceremony was stunning! Congratulations!

oh and LOL at the guys who voted for Athens 1896 , St. Louis 1904, Antwerp 1920
:rofl:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing ceremony! Loved it. Well done to Beijing!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dequal said:


> They will be mad that they didn't have the best opening ceremony? hno:


lol, best or not depends on individules, there is no standard.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ exactly. Opinions are like arseholes, everyone's got one.


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

Rightconservative said:


> Guys, I'm going to watch it again. I recorded it on DVD.
> But some considerations:
> 
> Drums part: it was okay at the beginning, then got very weird... very militarized - the guys were from the army, by the way!
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I want to pay Beijing one vote.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

To be honest I thouhgt that technology played a big part and did it justice. I think the accuracy by the performers was great but that was it. Sydney was far by the best, the colour used, singers, performers it was a bit more exciting, I know the Chinese are different adn I respect that but I didnt feel amazed or have any goosebumps. They did do better than Athens and I wish them all the best.


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*Beijing...?? Are you serious..??*

*Beijing opening ceremony was too much ado about nothing*


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

come onnnnn Athens 1896 Best Olympics Ever


----------



## urheimait (Oct 5, 2007)

olahtipota said:


> Beijing...?? Are you serious..??
> 
> Beijing opening ceremony was too much ado about nothing


And then:

Athens...?? Are you serious..??

Athens opening ceremony was too much ado about nothing

.
.
.
.
.

Ad infinitum...

(I voted Bejing )


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

*photos of Beijing 2008 opening*

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/2008_olympics_opening_ceremony.html


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Sorry, most pics in that link already posted by TEKKEN, my bad


----------



## etienne (Apr 29, 2006)

the Seoul for me is even better than Athens. Athens for me is only memorable because of Tiesto and Bjork, the rest are so unforgetable.

Barcelona is still most rememberd for the lighting of the cauldron.

overall my vote is for beijing. i was WOWED many times. not so much OC cliches like huge props on wheels, usage of really huge cloth, balloons, doves, smokes, fire etc.... there was even no dragon. 

everything was brilliant! kudos Yimou!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

What's the point of the poll? Who among us has seen all the ceremonies since Athens 1896?


----------



## Dequal (Mar 16, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> What's the point of the poll? Who among us has seen all the ceremonies since Athens 1896?


I think that the first ceremonies aren't recorded until 1936


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Marathaman said:


> What's the point of the poll? Who among us has seen all the ceremonies since Athens 1896?


Exactly! and it's so un-Olympian. Is the winner going to get a gold medal? :lol: BTW I loved the opening ceremonies of the current summer Olympics. The Chinese should be extremely proud of their accomplishments. Whether one agrees with the current government or not the Chinese are a great and respectable peoples with a long history of achievements.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

damn.. hno: are you still believe in the olympic dream??? come on guys... you may believe on this but nobody cares about this... olympic games is a really nice show but nothing nothing nothing nothing more. i see no unity, no peace, no love. its just a celebration for sponsors and monopolies... its the celebration of drugs and dope. a f... war started in the opening ceremony of the olympic games and you are still waiting for the holy f..kin flame... COME ON!!! COME f.... ON!!!


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

ovem said:


> damn.. hno: are you still believe in the olympic dream??? come on guys... you may believe on this but nobody cares about this... olympic games is a really nice show but nothing nothing nothing nothing more. i see no unity, no peace, no love. its just a celebration for sponsors and monopolies... its the celebration of drugs and dope. a f... war started in the opening ceremony of the olympic games and you are still waiting for the holy f..kin flame... COME ON!!! COME f.... ON!!!



SAD


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

To be honest for me the best Olympic Opening ceremony has to go to Barcelona 92, i mean they set the standard to much of the things we see now, i mean the where the first to use that carpet thing on the stadium floor, also the impressive fireworks display and tha hole story of the beginning of times with the sea monsters and the hole costumes it was so amazing..also and no to talk about the lighting of the cauldron amazing to date .... but I have to add that Athens 2004 it's amazing the lighting, the drums, the statues and i was most impressed of the live minutaure and the rings on fire lets have it Athens was nice .... but last night it was very up to what I was expecting well done Beijing oh my God the drums part was so cool, i mean the precision of it all, and the lighting of the cauldron there are no words to describe such an emotional part.

But there was some continuity on this opening ceremonies with the drawing that goes from beginning to star with all the phases of the ceremonies... it was spectacular ..

1.Barcelona
2.Beijing
3.Athens


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

More photos of Beijing opening from beijingupdates.com(Thanks cobble for posting them)

lighting the cauldron, the most amazing I have ever seen...


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

ovem said:


> damn.. hno: are you still believe in the olympic dream??? come on guys... you may believe on this but nobody cares about this... olympic games is a really nice show but nothing nothing nothing nothing more. i see no unity, no peace, no love. its just a celebration for sponsors and monopolies... its the celebration of drugs and dope. a f... war started in the opening ceremony of the olympic games and you are still waiting for the holy f..kin flame... COME ON!!! COME f.... ON!!!



What's worst is he is from Athens did not even respect the value of this and his ancestors who started this to prevent the on-going war, conflicts and unity of the Greek world. He is probably educated but he thinks the world is always chaotic no matter what. 

Of course, there will always be conflict no matter what. But for just a moment would you mind if can we just stay home or go to the Olympic venues and appreciate what our fellow athletes have done for the countries and for the world? Is there something wrong if we can just watch these athletes complete peacefully for their country for just four weeks? We made our sacrifices in this world but we need to appreciate that the world can live peacefully for just a moment in time. PEACE!


----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

It was 8 years ago but I still remember the Sydney Olympics and the general happy vibe it had. The Opening Ceremony was so memorable and it had far more spirit in my opinion than just trying to be a thing to merely "show off" to the world.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy (Feb 8, 2008)

Beijing 2008... fascinating... What can I say?


----------



## Cypher81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Definitely Athens...more meaning,less effects
The ceremony was more anthropocentric 

Beijing ceremony was far superior though in terms of technology,and
organization(numbers,preparations,volunteers etc) 


Cheers


----------



## christian_c_ (Aug 8, 2008)

why can't everyone just face the truth? ... Zhang Yimou, the director of Beijing opening ceramony, said that Athens opening ceramony was the best till now. and he met with Dimitris Papaioannou and said to him that his ceramony set the bar too hign for him. So pls... really now... saying that you changed the channel... its at least funny. I am sure that your faces were attached on the screen and u were thinking of ways to deny the obvious. simplicity, human scale, emotions. Pls tell me if someone can "find" him self into the Beijing ceramony. It was something executed to perfection, synchronised, high tech, impressive.. but for gods sake, no emotion in it. Ceramony had only one goal.. to proove the world how storng china is what shes capable of. it was "Stars Wars" via olympic Commitee. Acceptable... but olympic games are something else..


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Christian, this isn't about truth, it's about personal opinion, no need to get worked up.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

also it is just a compliment


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

The Beijing Opening Ceremony was spectacular, but this doesn't mean it was the "most beautiful". People's minds tend to often confuse these two notions and inter-mix them as one when they are NOT. Both the Athens and the Beijing OCs were spectacular but Beijing's was more so simply because the Chinese were "alarmed" by the truly "Magic" OC of Athens and they felt that they HAD to "surpass" it. Well, here is the threshold were comparisons must be made between creating something brilliant and sophisticated within the measures of true beauty (simple yet spectacular) and something "Over the Edge" and "too much" (too many rich colors...a Far Eastern element) and too massive (very Chinese, like the country. In that respect the Beijing OC was definitely spectacular and people, the average layman, tend to "gravitate" towards the more spectacular and "flashy" rather than the most beautiful. The later (the most beautiful) takes time to 'settle' and thus be 'appreciated' by the human mind, the former, the evidently "flashy" and "spectacular" is easily "digestable" and "attracts" admiration a lot easier and on larger amounts.
With the exceptions of certain elements of the Beijing OC (the drummers, the cubes, the incredible massive synchronism, and the runner with the torch or the absolutely stunning papyrus unfolding) I cannot say that the Beijing OC impressed me that much (with the exception of the parts I've stated above). 

One only needs to travel to North Korea and attend ceremonies of the dicatorship fiestas and will be just as equally impressed by the synchronism and the absolutely spectacular things they make. The Beijing OC was exactly the same, plus that they had applied high technology. Beijing was based on something "massive", which can be very elusive in terms of causing impressions fast (as people tend to gravitate towards the easily digestible of "something huge").

There is no doubt that there were elements that were introduced in the Athens OC: Flying people (who can forget the torch-bearers with fluorescent torches flying around the Globe rotating in the middle of the stadium, or the Eros, or the man walking on the cube?) Anyone who may claim these were not spectacular is simply a liar and hates the fact that Athens, the capital of a small country created something like that. Hard to swallow, so the big Beijing's highly impressive (but not necessarily more imaginative or not necessarily more beautiful) OC came as a "relief" to those who hated the idea that Athens OC was the most imaginative and magical they had ever seen. The sphere in the middle of Beijing's stadium was a clear copy of the Athens OC whith the rotating Earth around which flying torch bearers clusterred. The Chinese only replaced the torch bearers with walking people (which I love it by the way...but it was beautiful in its own concept and not more beautiful than the Athens flying torch bearers, which was incredible in its own context).

Then, the gigantic Cycladic statue head coming from the water and then breaking to all the other sculptures styles of Greek history, was also the basis for the Sphere in Beijing rising out of the Beijing stadium. In other words, Athens, set the framework and the context of using highly creative imagination in OCs like no other host city had done before.

The Centaur walking towards the Cycladic head and dashing its luminescent arrow, was also amazing. I mean, come on people... Or what about the huge Hologram of Human DNA floating in the middle of the stadium? That was spectacular. Even the Olympic circles on fire was a clear inspiration for the Beijing Olympic rings. The Spectacular Beijing OC was a Chinese version of the Athens one, whether some like it or not. The only extra it had was the element of "massiveness", which, I repeat, it is in human nature to be impressed by something massive, which elusively is interpreted (in the average layman's mind) as "more beautiful" without necessarily being so. 

The only originality that I saw in the Beijing OC was the cubes, the papyrus and people writing on it (absolutely stunning that almost brought tears in my eyes) and the runner with the torch. The lighting of the torch however and the cauldron itself disappointed me especially following the runner's spectacular round around the top of the stadium(a flying runner...flying just like the Athens' torch bearers...does it ring any bells?)

I know, it is easy for non-Greeks to say that we Greeks are "jealous" or whatever. Very easy, especially when some of them cannot digest the beauty of the Athens OC for their own personal reasons. For some, the Beijing OC came as a "relief" and an opportunity to downgrade the Athens OC which made history so that they can live now without the annoying idea that Athens had a an amazing OC. So, thanks to Beijing they can have something negative to say when in reality there is nothing negative or "less" about the Athens OC. It is also clear that the Athens OC alarmed the Chinese to the point that so many Athens elements were adopted(save the clearly Chinese historical/cultural elements) ...some obviously (flying people, the globe, the olympic rings etc), some less so (the Athens Greetings from the astronauts on the Int'l Space Station vs the Chinese astronaut). 

Who can also forget the gigantic Athens cauldron "bowing" down towards the torch bearer before it was lit and its slow rising, as it gradually caught fire? I mean, are you kidding people that this was not an hair-raising moment? It was the first time a cauldron came to the torch bearer than the opposite.

Even the eerie music as the line of Greece's history paraded in front of the spectators and the statues came to life was unseen before was something mystical that stunned the world (read newspapers and their websites).

In sum, the Athens OC was better (of course for me and not for many others) far closer to the human scale (Greece a smaller country with smaller dimensions like every European culture is) while the Beijing had the concept of massiveness that reflects China. This doesn't necessarily make it "more beautiful", only bigger (read back to my comments on layman's mind that gets impressed easily and confuses "beautiful" with "massive" and "flashy"). 

A little view through Youtube of the Athens OC to refresh memories is the best answer to that. I'm sure that those with taste, real taste, will be able to discern what is "original" and truly beautiful with something that is an effort to imitate it and even "surpass" it (out of pride) by going over the edge of measure. 

As for Barcelona, apart from the arrow lighting the cauldron (imaginative since it was something new then) but nothing to die for, I cannot remember anything form that OC. At least, the Athens and Beijing OCs will stay much longer in people's memories. Athens set a new context of OCs (not Barcelona) and Beijing is a proof to that (see elements used previously in Athens).

BY the way, no matter how spectacular traditional oriental architecture is (especially Chinese and Thai) and how complex their patterns and colors of decorating their clothes (red, gold etc) temples etc are...I find Asian art so "rich" that almost "crushes" me and that's why I do not like it. Not because it is not beautiful...but because it has NO MEASURE as to where to "stop" 
IT is like tasting a spoonful of honey or two (Athens, Barcelona) and loving it vs someone holding your mouth open and pouring a jar of honey down your throat. Which tastes/feels is better? Thats what Beijing was all about. Spectacular OVER THE EDGE (to impress the world and YES: surpass Athens, which was amazing), but definitely not more beautiful whether some want to accep that or not (check my previous statement above about some who cannot digest the success of the Athens OC)

and lets us not forget that the Beijing OC came after Athens so this is an advantage and at the same time a trap (for those who can discern subtle elements). Advantage for creating something "grander" and more "massive" a trap for NOT being able to avoid the gravity of using elements for the previous OC and therefore, it is less original.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

nals said:


> The Beijing Opening Ceremony was spectacular, but this doesn't mean it was the "most beautiful". People's minds tend to often confuse these two notions and inter-mix them as one when they are NOT. Both the Athens and the Beijing OCs were spectacular but Beijing's was more so simply because the Chinese were "alarmed" by the truly "Magic" OC of Athens and they felt that they HAD to "surpass" it. Well, here is the threshold were comparisons must be made between creating something brilliant and sophisticated within the measures of true beauty (simple yet spectacular) and something "Over the Edge" and "too much" (too many rich colors...a Far Eastern element) and too massive (very Chinese, like the country. In that respect the Beijing OC was definitely spectacular and people, the average layman tends to "gravitate" towards the more spectacular rather than the most beautiful. The later (the most beautiful) takes time to 'settle' and thus be 'appreciated' by the human mind, the former, the evidently "flashy" and "spectacular" is easily "digestable" and "attracts" admiration a lot easier and on larger amounts.
> With the exceptions of certain part of the Beijing OC (the drummers, the cubes the massive synchronism, and the runner with the torch and the absolutely stunning papyrus) I cannot say that the Beijing OC impressed me that much (with the exception of the parts I've stated above).
> 
> One only needs to travel to North Korea and attend ceremonies of the dicatorship fiestas and will be just as equally impressed by the synchronism and the absolutely spectacular things they make. The Beijing OC was exactly the same plus that they had applied high technology. Beijing was based on something "massive" which can be very elusive in terms of causing impressions fast (as people tend to gravitate towards the easily digestable).
> ...


ohh.... spare me the crap..
simply put...Beijing was spectacular ...beautiful...magnificent...breathtaking....etc ....etc....etc..

Athens....well......*yawn*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Er, it's his opinion. Yours is different. What's the point in saying "spare me the crap"? Honestly, it's only an opening ceremony, why the angst from so many here?!


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

he he he he...hard to swallow it, Ozie, huh? I still remember the Ozie press about the preparations of Athens (you people were dying of envy back then) with their belittling comments. In the end Athens came "to you face" and you still haven't recuperated from that shock. Thanks for being one of those who prove right what I wrote above : those who couldnt digest the "Magic" of Athens OC can now find some comfort in Beijing and finally be able to live again with the reality that the Athens Games made history and set new standards. Whether you like it or not, even if Beijing's OC was "better", one thing you cannot deny: The Beijing OC had borrowed several Athens elements (even a retard can see that) but NONE of Sydney


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

RobH said:


> Er, it's his opinion. Yours is different. What's the point in saying "spare me the crap"? Honestly, it's only an opening ceremony, why the angst from so many here?!


Never mind, buddy. I wrote above that some people for their own personal reasons have been living for 4 years with the hated idea that Athens had an amazing OC. This hard-to-live-by idea was so crushing in some of them and now, with the Beijing OC, they "at last" have something "negative" to say about the impeccable Athens OC only to sooth their mind from that "annoying" reality (that Athens staged a Great Olympics that people will remember). Even through negative/belittling comments, one can see that Athens did not go unnoticed. Whoever mentions anything about Sydney?

If you are form the UK, I wish you all the very best for the London Games. I'm sure that they too will make a great impression in the world and they should.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Beijing so far 53.66%. Do you still have doubt, I not!
Go China!!! :banana:


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

Rightconservative said:


> Hum?! You definitely don't have a good taste... The Chinese may have spent more money, but the ceremony was exaggerated most of the time: too much of everything... It's a pity, 'cause the could have done something high tech, but posh.


Exactly as i wrote on my previous posting...The Beijing OC was Over the Edge, but as most citizens of the world are not very sophisticated people (their untrained/unsophisticated eye gravitates towards the massive and the flashy rather than the more beautiful and tasteful). It's all about a matter of having Class...the Beijing Games were made to impress the uneducated masses (especially of China) and stabilise the Communist regime as something "capable" and "strong", the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature and it succeeded...at least of those who are more educated and have more refined tastes than those who have a taste for the KITCH...and most people in the world are like that...hence the voting in this thread


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Well after i saw the Opening Ceremony 2 times i will now (tada, tada...) express my opinion:

I have to say that i was negatively attuned before the Opening Cermony. So i tried to relax and to watch it with fun and open to what comes. And it was impressive. At least most of the segments of the artistic part. Did i like it? Well it didnt touch me. For me there was also no emotion. It was extremely impressive, perfectly staged but with no soul. And then i understood why. Because the intension of massperformances isnt to touch the soul but to impress the eye. And this was the intension of the organizing committee. I strongly believe that if Zhang Yimou could decide alone we would have seen a different Ceremony. Better i will quote Zhang Yimou's word (as he said in a interview on Olympic Magazine on Eurosport):
"The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a revolution of the aesthetic and the dramaturgy of Ceremonies. And it wold have been impossible to try to achieve the same. Chinas culture is the opposite of the hellenic. We dont have a connection to the Olympics as the Greeks do. No one has. So for me there will be pre and post-Athens Ceremonies."










What i thought was great was that Zhang Yimou achieved to bring an air of lightness in the normally very heavy and cold massperformances. If they only would have declined on the kitsch of tremendous Sarah Brightman... If you are making such a impressive ceremony then waive to things that dont fit. Little sweet children on the way to scool dont fit with 2008 soldiers presenting martial arts! It was very constrained.

And s the artistic part was ok for me, there was some other parts which miscarried. There was a break of 30 sec. directly after the fantastic countdown. This was totaly wrong! They should have gone on with the drummers prerformance.
Where was a welcome to the audience? I will never forget the lovely voice of the woman saying directly after the countdown "Citizens of the World welcome to Athens. Olympic Games welcome home"






Also i missed the ceremonial atmosphere of the "Walk of the Presidents". Of course it is impossible to create the same charming elegance which Gianna shines without her but the music didnt fit.

I missed the elegance of a ceremonial presentation of the presidents and of the national anthem





And if we are talking about music: the music of the Parade of the Athletes was terrible. This musical loop was awful. No energy, no fun.. Those are young people full of energy. The best athletes of the world and they are playing "la cucaracha"????

Where was a majestetic presentation of the entrance of the Athletes? After the bombastic massperformances i would have expected also an impressive entrance. Remembering the anticipation that the music in Athens created in combination with the anouncement "Ladies and Gentlement, the Athletes of the World" i was very disappointed by the unimaginative start. And at the end, Chinas entrance again with mexican backround music?

And as the artistic parts are also a matter of taste and mentality this is unbeatable:





The Energy of DjTiestos Sound was absolutely stunning













As i said before art is always a matter of taste. But what people in here dont understand is the meaning of the Athens Opening Ceremony:

It was a homage to the human as an individual with all his senses. It starts with the heartbeat of the countdown which brings life to the human, goes on with evolution of the human to a spiritual, emotional, creative and logical individual and to the knowledge that above all things in the humanity stands the uniqueness of every one of us. The Ancient gives birth to the Future.





After all the Ceremony ends again with the heartbeat and with the cauldron bowing to the human to get lit as the human still is the epicenter and not the irtificial which he is producing





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also if you like to know where the idea of the Beijing Lighting of the Cauldron comes from:


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

skytrax said:


> Beijing so far 53.66%. Do you still have doubt, I not!
> Go China!!! :banana:


China's population is 1,350 billion... it is like eurovision:
Former Soviet republics win almost all the time because they are so many of them ;-)


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

savas said:


> Well after i saw the Opening Ceremony 2 times i will now (tada, tada...) express my opinion:
> 
> I have to say that i was negatively attuned before the Opening Cermony. So i tried to relax and to watch it with fun and open to what comes. And it was impressive. At least most of the segments of the artistic part. Did i like it? Well it didnt touch me. For me there was also no emotion. It was extremely impressive, perfectly staged but with no soul. And then i understood why. Because the intension of massperformances isnt to touch the soul but to impress the eye. And this was the intension of the organizing committee. I strongly believe that if Zhang Yimou could decide alone we would have seen a different Ceremony. Better i will quote Zhang Yimou's word (as he said in a interview on Olympic Magazine on Eurosport):
> "The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a revolution of the aesthetic and the dramaturgy of Ceremonies. And it wold have been impossible to try to achieve the same. Chinas culture is the opposite of the hellenic. We dont have a connection to the Olympics as the Greeks do. No one has. So for me there will be pre and post-Athens Ceremonies."
> ...


It is so obvious: Some have taste for the "Classy" and the refined (Athens) and others for the "Over the Edge" KITCH (Beijing)


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

savas said:


> Well after i saw the Opening Ceremony 2 times i will now (tada, tada...) express my opinion:
> 
> I have to say that i was negatively attuned before the Opening Cermony. So i tried to relax and to watch it with fun and open to what comes. And it was impressive. At least most of the segments of the artistic part. Did i like it? Well it didnt touch me. For me there was also no emotion. It was extremely impressive, perfectly staged but with no soul. And then i understood why. Because the intension of massperformances isnt to touch the soul but to impress the eye. And this was the intension of the organizing committee. I strongly believe that if Zhang Yimou could decide alone we would have seen a different Ceremony. Better i will quote Zhang Yimou's word (as he said in a interview on Olympic Magazine on Eurosport):
> "The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a revolution of the aesthetic and the dramaturgy of Ceremonies. And it wold have been impossible to try to achieve the same. Chinas culture is the opposite of the hellenic. We dont have a connection to the Olympics as the Greeks do. No one has. So for me there will be pre and post-Athens Ceremonies."
> ...


BY THE WAY: I noticed yet another Athens element used in Beijing. The flashlights of the audience that lit the stadium like stars. In the Beijing case, however, in order for the Chinese to avoid of being accused of "copying" Athens, they gave them fluorescent sticks of different colors in order to differentiate from the case of Athens where they were blue lights.

Athens made history and it never copied or adopted any elements form any of its predecessor cities


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

nals said:


> Exactly as i wrote on my previous posting...The Beijing OC was Over the Edge, but as most citizens of the world are not very sophisticated people (their untrained/unsophisticated eye gravitates towards the massive and the flashy rather than the more beautiful and tasteful). It's all about a matter of having Class...the Beijing Games were made to impress the uneducated masses (especially of China) and stabilise the Communist regime as something "capable" and "strong", the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature and it succeeded...at least of those who are more educated and have more refined tastes than those who have a taste for the KITCH...and most people in the world are like that...hence the voting in this thread


I totally agree with you. 

A spectacle for the masses, in an american show format: full of coreographies and poor visual effetcs with no meaning. They lost an oportunnity to show the world their greatest traditions in art, like CIRCUS, for example.

Also they showed a FAKE historical timeline, ignoring their wars, as long as they were not so well succeed. Atlanta showed their trully past with the american civil war, in which one they were loosers against the north. 

The southern-koreans where more confident to their traditions in 1988.

NO meaning. YES fake images.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

Another element which Beijing adopted for Athens was the colorful concentration of the athletes in the center of the stadium after their parade. This concept was FIRST TIME EVER USED IN ATHENS and of course the Chinese adopted it. But then again, isn't the Olympics a "Greek thing"?


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

savas said:


>


The aesthetic, the music, the simplicity, the water enviroment (never before the sea was a sea into a ceremony, it used to be big blue papers or other goods resembling the sea..)...its a top scene for the olympic ceremonies...Even the lack of hundred of dancers going here and there make the walking man on the cube at the center to be the main, complete theme...so powerfull and emotional scene..The stage was actually empty but the only man at the center did the stage looking filled-to-capacity...magic..

Not to forget the only and first kiss in an olympic ceremony!


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

MGM said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> A spectacle for the masses, in an american show format: full of coreographies and poor visual effetcs with no meaning. They lost an oportunnity to show the world their greatest traditions in art, like CIRCUS, for example.
> 
> ...


This voting is very unsophisticated. Instead of focusing on the beauty of comparison between the OCs of various Olympic cities (which would show class and sophistication) some crude minds named this thread as "who's the best" which shows the low level of perception and way of "understanding" and "evaluating" things (in balck and white, good or bad, nice or ugly) of the one who conceived the nature of this thread. In addition, it verifies the low level of sophistication of most people's minds. Black vs white, better vs not so good etc. is a very simplistic approach that characterizes low level of intellect, low degree of sophistication and aesthetic perception and it is this (vast majority of Earth people) the Beijing games aimed at. If only they had used half the amount of money they wasted for a KITCHY show, they could still have created something astonishing and classy while the other half could have fed a few hundreds of millions rural chinese and still have gotten the admiration of the world. But as I said, the Beijing OC had to be Over the Edge for the Communist Party to impress the masses rather than feed them or provide the world with something more sophisticated and spiritually uplifting beyond the hungry for "flashy spectacle without meaning" of the eye-senses of the masses


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

I was so disapoinnted by Athens opening ceremony (I fell in love with closing ceremony). For example I would expect torch lighting with a tunder by Zeus. not like this, 1980's style. Espacially after Sydney's amazing show with Cathy Freeman.

sorry dude, and I am not saying this as an insult at all. It is just to express my opinion: The Zeus thing that you suggested sounds so very tacky and kitch that would spoil the high aesthetic quality of the Athens OC. It'd be as ridiculous as having a Panda or a Flying Dragon lighting the Beijing cauldron with its fiery breath. At least, even Kitchy Beijing oC didn't go that far. Now I see (and it verifies to me) why many people in the world, the masses, loved the Beijing.

And the Athens cauldron is not an 1980s style. Perhaps in the still photos , but if you watch the videos, where on earth have you seen a gigantic cauldron moving down and then slowly. Nothing 1980s about it..watch the video, it portrayes a different reality and mounting emotions as the cauldron rises than in still photos...sometimes though, emotions can be crude and sleepy or refined and alerted to match with something "deep" and more sophisticated. 

with all my respect for you as a personality I only express my opinion about a certain idea without judging you as the overall person that you are


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

nals said:


> In addition, it verifies the low level of sophistication of most people's minds. Black vs white, better vs not so good etc. is a very simplistic approach that characterizes low level of intellect, low degree of sophistication and aesthetic perception


Oh, I'm dumb. Thanks.
Ever heard of "entertainment"?



nals said:


> ...while the other half could have fed a few hundreds of millions rural chinese


Now THAT would have been kitchy, pathetic and wrong.
If they did that, you would probably break out in tears and moan that it's unfair, because Greece didn't have enough poor people to stage a similiar event... come on...

What do YOU know about Chinese culture?
At least as little as I and most others here do.
Mass coreographies seem very Chinese to me, though. What's so wrong about it?


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

GASpedal said:


> Oh, I'm dumb. Thanks.
> Ever heard of "entertainment"?
> 
> 
> ...


why so aggressive?
I hardly know anything about Chinese culture and little do I care. I simply love their food (it doesn't fall in my stomach as "heavy" as their culture and pompously/rich, overloaded aestetics

And yes, mass choreographies are very Chinese and Korean (North Korean) and that particular aspect was the best part for me to see in the Beijing OC and it absolutely stunned me, just like N. Korean ones I ve seen on Youtube (impressive military regime type of spectacle to hypnotize the masses and numb their reasoning reflexes), but yes, very impressive nevertheless


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

nals said:


> I hardly know anything about Chinese culture and little do I care.


Then how could you talk so much without knowing anything about Chinese culture? Yes, little do you care, you said. You are not belong to "the masses", you are not "average layman", you are well educated b/c you like Athens OC which was only made for well educated people.hno:


----------



## Anita2008Beijing (Aug 10, 2008)

nals said:


> why so aggressive?
> I hardly know anything about Chinese culture and little do I care. I simply love their food (it doesn't fall in my stomach as "heavy" as their culture and pompously/rich, overloaded aestetics


I see, you are proving that all you wrote here is meaningless. :lol:


----------



## flares (May 9, 2006)

very impressive...Paris must be saying - 'thank god we don't have to follow that'


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

nals said:


> China's population is 1,350 billion... it is like eurovision:
> Former Soviet republics win almost all the time because they are so many of them ;-)



Excellent excuse! Everytime when Greeks lose vote in SSC, you can use that, so Greeks always win!


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

nals said:


> why so aggressive?
> I hardly know anything about Chinese culture and little do I care. I simply love their food (it doesn't fall in my stomach as "heavy" as their culture and pompously/rich, overloaded aestetics
> 
> And yes, mass choreographies are very Chinese and Korean (North Korean) and that particular aspect was the best part for me to see in the Beijing OC and it absolutely stunned me, just like N. Korean ones I ve seen on Youtube (impressive military regime type of spectacle to hypnotize the masses and numb their reasoning reflexes), but yes, very impressive nevertheless


Your talk about the "poor people" definitely blew my fuse... feeding the poor is the universal reason to cut off everything you don't want to accept (may it even be art). That's just too easy.
...and I'm not a China-fanboy, btw. 

I have to say that I'm far from being an art-expert. But when it comes to design, it's good when it "sells". That's what it did (without being kitchy or dumb, imho) and that's why it was actually very sophisticated, concerning the purpose of this event. The concept payed off and the execution was simply amazing.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> Then how could you talk so much without knowing anything about Chinese culture? Yes, little do you care, you said. You are not belong to "the masses", you are not "average layman", you are well educated b/c you like Athens OC which was only made for well educated people.hno:


so by educating myself about Chinese culture will make me an intellectual? However, if you read my posting carefully, I do mention how much I loved the papyrus scroll with the history of china and the dancers upon it. That was very original and I mentioned so. This, doesn't change my conviction that big chunks (wehether you feel comfortable with it or not) of the Beijing OC were inspired by the Athenhs OC. I clearly state which ones they are and above there are videos and visual material that prove so.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

GASpedal said:


> Your talk about the "poor people" definitely blew my fuse... feeding the poor is the universal reason to cut off everything you don't want to accept (may it even be art). That's just too easy.
> ...and I'm not a China-fanboy, btw.
> 
> I have to say that I'm far from being an art-expert. But when it comes to design, it's good when it "sells". That's what it did (without being kitchy or dumb, imho) and that's why it was actually very sophisticated, concerning the purpose of this event. The concept payed off and the execution was simply amazing.


Nobody doubted what you said in your last paragraph, but this doesn't make it "better"....Bigger, more massive and therefore more "spectacular", yes, no doubt, better or original ? Definitely not


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

Anita2008Beijing said:


> I see, you are proving that all you wrote here is meaningless. :lol:



what do you know about Greek culture if your words are to be more meaningful?

One example from Athens. Only the cube (univresal symbol of the physical Earth)and the man walking upon it, first in four, then in two (symbolizing the development of the human race) and the DNA hologram were elements with universal appeal, understandable by more people than the local population of the country that hosted the Olympics and not just aiming to the masses of that country (in our case it'd be Greece)


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> Excellent excuse! Everytime when Greeks lose vote in SSC, you can use that, so Greeks always win!


OK I admit it!!! Athens was a 'loser'  maybe it reflects your aesthetics and level of perception between Kitch and non-Kitch

If you asked me, the Roman arenas with people killing each other or being devoured by lions was far more spectacular than the Athenian amphithatres playing comedies and drama. You'd probably vote for the Colosseum during a massive slaughter if there had SSC back then instead of a Greek play. In fact, Im sure about that. 

Remember what I wrote earlier about the 'crude masses' thirsty of spectacle? 

There is a fine line that most people cannot see between Over the Edge Spectacle and Refined, Highly imaginative, less pompous creation with sublime elements of intellect that few can notice. I know a couple of the people behind the Athens OC concept and they are brilliant in every aspect, especially level of education. Beside, when they started their concept, they didn't have in mind to surpass Sydney "because it impressed them", lets say... None of them cared about the previous OCs. That was the recipe of success and above all of Originality of Athens. They created something that had never been done before because they had no other images by another previous OCs to influence their unique creation inside their heads, unlike Beijing of course since the Chinse viewed, scrutinized and studied over and over and over the Athens OC videos ;-) somewhere in that process, they lost the element of originality. What saved the situation was the "massiveness" and the fact that the Chinese culture and aesthetics are so different from the Greek ones and that (fortunately for Beijing) created the remarkable difference (different colors, traditional looks, etc). If China had a culture much more similar with that of Greece and similar artistic aesthetics and similar history and geography, the OC of the other day would look exactly the same as of Athens since basic elemnts were extremely similar...They were only covered by a 'dust' of Chinese appearances so that people do not notice the adoption of the Athens elements underneath (example...we had flying Eros, torch bearers, etc...in Beijing they had flying torch bearer or people walking around the globe, for instance-the audience in Athens was given whitish-bluish flashlights for the first time ever in the Olympics, in Beijing they did something similar b ut they added more colors so that irt doesnt look like a copied concept. We put the rings with fire inside the center of the stadium, in Beijing they did the same exactly but they lifted them in the air so that it did not look like a copy...I mean, come on...


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

nals said:


> Nobody doubted what you said in your last paragraph, but this doesn't make it "better"....Bigger, more massive and therefore more "spectacular", yes, no doubt, better or original ? Definitely not


I wouldn't say that it's better because it's more spectacular.

But it's "better" because people obviously like it "better".

One thing I learned is, that everyone has a sense for aesthetics (mainly subconscious). That's why there have to be experts and designers that know what to do and accordingly work things out.
But as the target audience is the "normal" people, those people (even if they are dumb, as you claim) are the sole benchmark if it's good or bad.
You can't deny their ability to judge an opening ceremony, when that opening ceremony is targeted at them.

That's why this poll makes perfect sense.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

GASpedal said:


> I wouldn't say that it's better because it's more spectacular.
> 
> But it's "better" because people obviously like it "better".
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with everything that you wrote and no one should NOT deny them to judge. For God sake the existence of this thread has given me the podium to express my views any way...Right?

I only said that it reflect the relative shallowness and simplicity with which people tend to express (black vs white, nice vs bad, etc) their views about things that are far more complex to compare that easily.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

nals said:


> I only said that it reflect the relative shallowness and simplicity with which people tend to express (black vs white, nice vs bad, etc) their views about things that are far more complex to compare that easily.


:nuts:After reading your posts, my feeling is you are trying to make us believe you are the only saint here or some extremely advanced species from other planets and only you can avoid shallowness and simplicity:lol::lol:


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

i voted beijing

53.6%

LOL


----------



## UK Resident (Jun 13, 2008)

1st - Beijing
2nd - Barecelona
3rd - Seoul

Beijing was by far the best opening ceremony ever!

The synchronised performances that are prevalent in Chinese culture was put to great effect here. 

My favourites:

The countdown drums (Astounding! Definitely the most spine-tingling opener ever!!!!)

The introduction of the Scroll and the creation of the painting. It's a brilliant 'anchor device' and technically brilliant. I especially like how the painting is incorporated and developed over the 'Brilliant Civilisation' (the Past) segment, then developed in the 'Glorious Era' (The Present & Future) and then reintroduced and finished by the Athletes in the parade!

The evolution of the word 'Harmony' through the ages, combined with Confucius' 3000 disciples. Very thought provoking. I like how this theme runs through the whole ceremony!

Although not a favourite by others, I found the Ritual Music segment (the one with the rising columns) very beautiful. The music was amazing, combined with the groups of women, each with different Dynasty style clothing and colours, the projections and the rising columns made it a very romantic and beautiful performance. I think the idea was to capture the beauty of chinese arts at their peak, spanning over a number of dynasty's. It was extremely cinematic in my opinion and brilliantly captured the majesty and richness of chinese culture.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> :nuts:After reading your posts, my feeling is you are trying to make us believe you are the only saint here or some extremely advanced species from other planets and only you can avoid shallowness and simplicity:lol::lol:


I am not an advanced species :nuts: and who cares about what I write...just watch the Athens OC videos (in the previous pages) and compare them with what you saw the other night


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

nals said:


> I only said that it reflect the relative shallowness and simplicity with which people tend to express (black vs white, nice vs bad, etc) their views about things that are far more complex to compare that easily.


I think you did not only say that, but also use that statement to critizise the poll itself. And that doesn't do justice to this thread. 

Nonetheless I respect part of your views.

If the Chinese copied from the Greek..?
Everyone does research on the one hand, but tries to do it better on the other hand. It's hard to create something completely new. The Athens ceremony might have been some sort of "milestone" concerning the execution of such events, yes.
But that doesn't mean, that the work, the Chinese had to do was easier. They had their own bunch of strong, mindblowing visuals!
Nor is originality "good" in itself and there should never be a reason for limiting creativeness. If they added more colors to the flashlights, e.g. - that's pefectly okay as long as it serves it's purpose and fits the whole concept.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

savas said:


> "The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a revolution of the aesthetic and the dramaturgy of Ceremonies. And it wold have been impossible to try to achieve the same. Chinas culture is the opposite of the hellenic. We dont have a connection to the Olympics as the Greeks do. No one has. So for me there will be pre and post-Athens Ceremonies."


Absolutely! Totally empty stage but so full of emotions!


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Visually it was impressive, I agree. But you can't tell me it didn't touch your soul? The opening drums to call out the ancestors totally moved me. It was the complete opposite to Athens, but equally impressive._
> 
> It didnt. I was impressed not touched. For me massperformances of such a level have something unhuman. But this is just my personal thinking.
> 
> ...


However i have to say that my favorite part was the printing machine which was fantastic, very impressive and abstract.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

You really can't compare the 5000 years of Hellenic civilization to the 5000 years of Chinese civilization (assuming we are saying Hellenic civilization dates from Minoa, and Chinese civilization dates from the Xia Dynasty, although really, Chinese civilization is some 7000-odd years old if not more). The cultural happenings in China were as momentous as the cultural happenings in all of Europe - thus they could not possibly be condensed into one minimalist movement like the Athens games did for the Greek history


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

i've missed it because i was not at home that moment. but i am not much interested in viewing a record of it, as i am more interested in watching the games themselves, the emotions they express of winning and loosing, and other things like as yesterday, when a russian and a georgian shook hands. i prefer that rather than those gigantesques ceremonies, which, in the end often just lead to **** comparing contests. just as in this thread.


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

UK Resident said:


> > As far as I know, this is traditional chinese music, used for celebrations like wedding etc. I thought it was totally appropriate, but of course if you like techno-pop, that's your preference. But I understand why Athens chose something with a fast tempo and drum machine beat as the Athletes parade is rather dull and overlong. A logistics problem, but I suppose anything to make it appear shorter will do....
> 
> 
> *For those who thinks eletronical music is pop and all the same:*
> ...


----------



## alexaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I loved the Beijing Opening ceremony for the color and synchronicity of its forms. At the end of the day they all come down to taste. As my background is Greek, I am more moved by the Athens Olympics as the Chinese would be of their own. It is only natural. As an Art History major as well, I love the way art was used to present Greek history. The clepsydra in itself is a great example of the artistic legacy of Greece, starting from the Minoan era culminating in the Classical and historical legacy of the origins of the Olympics themselves. The way I see it, and this is only my opinion, is that the Athens opening ceremony was actually more of a celebration of the Olympics and its origins and the universal ideals of Olympism that are deeply rooted in Greek history. History will probably view Beijing as more spectacular and technically appealing to a larger audience and Athens as more cerebral and thought provoking that may not necessarily appeal to the masses.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Aparantly the bejing ceromony was computer, when transmited on tv. Some effects didnt actually exist, in real life.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

masterpaul said:


> Aparantly the bejing ceromony was computer, when transmited on tv. Some effects didnt actually exist, in real life.


oh 

........

ye I think the audiences in the stadium and the world leaders were watching the computer too :lol: :nuts:

btw Bill Gates was there too, I am sure he knows about computer.


----------



## part timer (Aug 4, 2008)

Incredible Beijing Olympics opening ceremonies!

The number of people performing is just amazing.


----------



## christian_c_ (Aug 8, 2008)

dicatorship fiestas don't have place among olympic ideals... 
I am sorry Beijing... it's not just the case. we returned in the 
era of Moscow and Los Angeles. Kick politicians out... it was 
obvious that Zhang Yimou's work was under their shadow.


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

i think that with all the arguing etc i will add my two penneth 

the women and pillars section of the beijing ceremony was the most spine tingling moment of any ceremony i have ever seen. truly stunning both visually and musically,

as those who have read my posts on here before you will already know that i feel that the chinese use of led back screening and multi layer projections is the best i have ever seen. 

as for the others, i loved sydneys, sheer fun, athens was fascinating but not my cup of tea but beijing was amazing, thats my PERSONAL OPINION something that everyone has, please dont moan if someone disagrees with you, its what makes us as people fascinating, imagine if everyone agreed, how dull would life be. bring on vancouver. they have got some work to do to beat turin! and then the nightmare that london has in following beijing, poor tessa and seb


----------



## christian_c_ (Aug 8, 2008)

The Olympic opening ceremonies are usually where good intentions and bad taste merge into something profoundly silly — and there was no reason to expect anything different from Athens 2004. With the weight of ancient mythology, Olympic history and western civilization piled on its nervous shoulders, surely the Greeks would give us papier-mache Argonauts fleeing from an angry Zeus robot. Or a children's chorus performing a Zorba medley at the Acropolis. Or at least Yanni. But Athens introduced a surprising new element to the show: class, or at least its cousin, restraint. History was referenced by way of crisp video from Olympia, but no actor-Pheidippides stumbled breathlessly into the stadium to recreate ancient Marathon. There was a graceful recap of three eras of Greek sculpture that did not include a singing Trojan horse. A hovering cube allowed those familiar with Pythagoras to feel intellectually flattered without patronizing those who were merely amazed. A glassy lake in the middle of the stadium floor suggested the importance of the sea in Greek culture — and looked really, really cool.


"Within this framework, the opportunity is given to each country with the opening ceremony being the world's largest advertising spot saying: 'This is who I am now - and welcome humanity.' " D. Papaioannou,


----------



## neoellinas (Feb 22, 2005)

masterpaul said:


> Aparantly the bejing ceromony was computer, when transmited on tv. Some effects didnt actually exist, in real life.


What Masterpaul said is true, apparently. Specifically: many of the spectacular fireworks that we saw around the world on TV were not fireworks at all...they were digitally-created effects that were made for TV. Here's the article from MSNBC:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26139005/

"Part of the elaborate Olympics fireworks show broadcast to the world in the opening ceremony was altered, done digitally in 3-D computer graphics, according to several news reports."

Beyond that, it does seem to me that there is quite a bit of vitriol *against* Greece by a portion of the posters here (e.g. ExSydney, or the poster who thought that the difference between Beijing and Athens in the poll above was worthy of a "LOL"...how mature). And while this is all a matter of taste, I don't think that the Beijing ceremony was *so* much better than Athens that it would account for such a disparity in the poll (58% to 20%).

My feeling is, again....two different cultures, two different approaches, two different themes and artistic styles, two vastly different budgets. And certainly, right after the OC in 2004, the show put on by Athens drew almost universal acclaim (and with no computer-generated made-for-TV effects either), so it just seems very silly to turn around and belittle Athens now, four years later. Showing a little more respect, regardless of which ceremony you preferred, would be a nice thing to see.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

neoellinas said:


> What Masterpaul said is true, apparently. Specifically: many of the spectacular fireworks that we saw around the world on TV were not fireworks at all...they were digitally-created effects that were made for TV. Here's the article from MSNBC:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26139005/
> 
> ...


But you missed out the point here mate, the fireworks did actually go off in real life but due to safety reasons of the helicopter pilots, they could not film it from the sky and hence they used a CGI for TV show but the fire was set off around the stadium. I think one member Gaeus on SSC can prove it, he was there in the stadium.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Beijing 2008 just blew my mind. I hope London 2012 will be even better.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

olahtipota said:


> comparison? right.. Look my friends.. Greece is THE Olympic country. The place where olympic games were born. In 2004 it has made it happen again. The ceremony of the 2004 should not be compared with the rest. Better compare all the rest with each other. If you spent a fortune you can do something spectacular but if your country is the birthplace of the olympic games.. *the birthplace of drama.. of democracy.. of arts and sciences.. then you can do much more without too much money*


*

Is this fact talking, or common misconception? Or injured nationalist pride?*


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

neoellinas said:


> What Masterpaul said is true, apparently. Specifically: many of the spectacular fireworks that we saw around the world on TV were not fireworks at all...they were digitally-created effects that were made for TV. Here's the article from MSNBC:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26139005/
> 
> "Part of the elaborate Olympics fireworks show broadcast to the world in the opening ceremony was altered, done digitally in 3-D computer graphics, according to several news reports."


No part of the fireworks is computed. They are all real. Only the first several steps of the giant footprints are taped before the OC b/c they found the helicoptor could not catch up with the speed of the fireworks.


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

*Italiano acusa por plagio a coreógrafo de la apertura de los juegos*

El coréografo chino Shen Wei fue acusado de plagio por una de los montajes presentados en la ceremonia de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Beijing, pues habría sido copiado de una obra del escultor, coreógrafo y pintor italiano Enzo Carnebianca.

"Otra vez Shen Wei plagió mi obra", acusó el italiano en una carta enviada al titular del Comité Olímpico chino, Liu Qi, y al presidente de Italia, Giorgio Napolitano.










Esta no es la primera vez que Carnebianca acusa al chino Shen Wei, ya que en 2004 lo sindicó de haber montado una de sus obras más famosas, "Folding", tras copiar una coreografía que el italiano había divulgado por Internet.

La coreografía presentada en la apertura de los Juegos "es una perfecta imitación de figuras de mi coreografía "El Tiempo sin Tiempo", de 1994, y de mi obra pictórica "La familia cósmica, de 2003", dijo el artista.

Carnebianca afirmó que tomó la decisión de defender sus derechos de autor "frente a todos los jurados competentes" y resolvió realizar un pedido a las autoridades italianas para que apoyen su iniciativa.

SOURCE: http://www.mx.terra.com/pekin2008/interna/0,,OI3079233-EI10479,00.html


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Could you kindly translate a little bit of it into English?(Chinese even better:lol


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

nals said:


> China's population is 1,350 billion... it is like eurovision:
> Former Soviet republics win almost all the time because they are so many of them ;-)


Not only Chinese are voting, and maybe some of them are voting for other cities. And I am not chinese but liked the opennig from Beijing.


----------



## neoellinas (Feb 22, 2005)

02tonyl said:


> But you missed out the point here mate, the fireworks did actually go off in real life but due to safety reasons of the helicopter pilots, they could not film it from the sky and hence they used a CGI for TV show but the fire was set off around the stadium. I think one member Gaeus on SSC can prove it, he was there in the stadium.


No, I understood that very well.

The point is, what we saw on TV was enhanced. It would be one thing to see the fireworks through a hazy sky, instead of the sharp, clear fireworks that we saw. It is also a bit dishonest for this not to be revealed until after the fact, and since that the whole world, except for the 91,000 spectators at the games, got their impression of the ceremony from the TV coverage, anything that *enhances* that coverage also enhances the image people got from the OC. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but I do feel it should be pointed out. 

By comparison, it hasn't been revealed that any of the fireworks or special effects seen at the Athens games were enhanced in any way as far as the TV coverage goes.


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*BEIJING*

*Athens OC so Hightech, BEIJING OC SO COLOSAL AND HUMAN SKILL....BEIJING BEST EVER!! CHINA MAKE THE WHOLE WORLD PROUD!*


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bei*

*BEIJING OC SO ORIGINAL, MORE HUMAN SKILL AND ARTISTIC!*


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Look at the poll result. Beijing OC wins! Well, this is by democracy right, by counting the votes. So be fair.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Not that I'm dismissing anyone's opinion, but I do wonder whether there'd be such a huge gap between Athens and Beijing if this poll wasn't set up right after the latter's ceremony; with it still fresh in everyone's minds!


----------



## neoellinas (Feb 22, 2005)

RobH said:


> Not that I'm dismissing anyone's opinion, but I do wonder whether there'd be such a huge gap between Athens and Beijing if this poll wasn't set up right after the latter's ceremony; with it still fresh in everyone's minds!


Good point. It's hard to be objective when you've just seen one OC live on TV for four hours, versus one you remember seeing on TV four (or more) years ago. It's one thing to say Beijing's ceremony was excellent (it was), but to belittle past ceremonies, to say that the difference is so vast, just seems wrong to me. But the fact is, people seem to get caught up in the hype...the same things were said after the 2004 OC, the 2000 OC, and so on. One can't really be objective when they evaluate performances in that manner.


----------



## johncreasy (Dec 30, 2006)

So here I will not offend but what we read is total bullshit! Athens true better than beijing? 
1: Athens had a different topic as Beijing, every country is usually the origin of his land. 
2: I personally have found Athens not good but it is still far from the well is not true but I just found an angle to the techno sound and the figures! And I found the Torch to embarrassing (*****)! But that is as tasteless Case said !!!!! 
3: The introduction of the Olympic Games of the modern era was 1894 as a reseller grounds of the ancient Olympic Festival at the suggestion of Pierre de Coubertin.Es are no longer the games of ancient 
China has done well as all countries are well done haben.Und what the money is concerned, I congratulate china to the good performance at the Oc and look forward to London 2012!









Atlanta1996









Sydney2000









Athen 2004









Beijing2008


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> No part of the fireworks is computed. They are all real. Only the first several steps of the giant footprints are taped before the OC b/c they found the helicoptor could not catch up with the speed of the fireworks.


I think its because having a helicopter fly over would be too dangerous. Imagine having fireworks fire straight towards your helicopter and explode just metres below you.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

lol Greece 1896>Atlanta


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

theespecialone said:


> I think its because having a helicopter fly over would be too dangerous. Imagine having fireworks fire straight towards your helicopter and explode just metres below you.


Imagine an opening ceremony not live because it contains dangerous acts or is too complicated to realize. It would be like a movie at the cinema. Opening ceremonies should be realized at the point that they can do it live and only live.


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

*Italian artist accuses chinese coreographer of PLAGIO*



AATAATAATAAT said:


> ^^Could you kindly translate a little bit of it into English?(Chinese even better:lol


The italian painter, coreographer and esculptor Enzo Carnebianca accused the opening ceremony chinese coreographer, Shen Wei, of PLAGIO. Carnebianca claimed it was not the first time Wei copied one of his art works.

Carnebianca sent a letter to the president of China Olympic Comitee, Liu Qi, and also to the president of Italia, Giorgio Napolitano.

The italian artist said the coreography presented on the ceremony were a perfect copy of his art work "Il Tempo Senza Tempo", from 1994.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

somataki said:


> Imagine an opening ceremony not live because it contains dangerous acts or is too complicated to realize. It would be like a movie at the cinema. Opening ceremonies should be realized at the point that they can do it live and only live.


I do remember some pre-redorded acts during the Athen ceremony. Like the drummer on the screen irrc.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

MGM said:


> The italian painter, coreographer and esculptor Enzo Carnebianca accused the opening ceremony chinese coreographer, Shen Wei, of PLAGIO. Carnebianca claimed it was not the first time Wei copied one of his art works.
> 
> Carnebianca sent a letter to the president of China Olympic Comitee, Liu Qi, and also to the president of Italia, Giorgio Napolitano.
> 
> The italian artist said the coreography presented on the ceremony were a perfect copy of his art work "Il Tempo Senza Tempo", from 1994.



LOL cheap and easy way to claim the laurel. Who the **** is that white meat (Carnebianca) guy?


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

neoellinas said:


> ...
> By comparison, it hasn't been revealed that any of the fireworks or special effects seen at the Athens games were enhanced in any way as far as the TV coverage goes.


It was revealed in American Television...NBC clearly stated that some of the fireworks were digitally enhanced.


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm surprised Sydney hasn't got more votes, I thought it was probably the best along with Beijing, and a better cauldron lighting too.


----------



## neoellinas (Feb 22, 2005)

Another case of dishonesty from the Beijing OC:

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/08/12/oly.kids/index.html

OLYMPIC GIRL SEEN BUT NOT HEARD

"A little girl and her song captivated millions of viewers during the opening ceremony of the Beijing Olympics. But what they saw was not what they heard.

Games organizers confirm that Lin Miaoke, who performed "Ode to the Motherland" as China's flag was paraded Friday into Beijing's National Stadium, was not singing at all.

Lin was lip-syncing to the sound of another girl, 7-year-old Yang Peiyi, who was heard but not seen, apparently because she was deemed not cute enough."


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Who cares? Either way someone sang and someone was cute...


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

neoellinas said:


> Another case of dishonesty from the Beijing OC:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/08/12/oly.kids/index.html
> 
> ...


What dishonesty? The music director told the Chinese media voluntarily. You are quite desperate aren't you?

BTW the Italian anthem during the opening ceremony in Turin was lip-synced as well and nobody made an uproar. "Western" hypocrisy and sour grape at work?


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Beijing opening cerermony photos on Photofans.cn:


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?threadyear=2008&threadid=62108&postid=769061#post769061


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63301


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63447

http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63438


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63502


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63605


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63624


(and in the webpage below, the guy take the photos of the big footprints when the gaint "walking" over Tiananmen square on 08/08/08)
http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63748

http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63764


http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63315


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Impressive ceremony, probably the best of all. However i didn't watch it live, but highlighted, so maybe it was a little long and boring as some people said. 

Nevertheless, the cauldron act wasn't as unforgettable as Barcelona '92. In fact i see it like an improved version of Atlanta's.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

*How the beijing olympic opening ceremony was made!(25 pages total, many photos!)*

http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=38&threadyear=2008&threadid=63291&action=&word=&searchusername=&page=1


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

How the Athens olympic opening ceremony was made:



































































































































































*Detail: the stars at the ground of the stage were designed as the real map of the real sky!*


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

^^nice photos! What's the capacity of Athens olympic stadium?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Although the Greeks here are vehemently trying to state otherwise, Athens wasn't too great. Beijing was far better. Even Sydney was better than Athens.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

theespecialone said:


> lol Greece 1896>Atlanta


WTF?!?! What is this, "The Bash America" Forum?


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> ^^nice photos! What's the capacity of Athens olympic stadium?


It is 71,030


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

savas said:


> It is 71,030


Is it the capacity during 2004 olympic games? I have heard (may not be true) that by the requirement of IOC, the capacity of Olympic main stadium should be >=80000.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Beijing 2008 olympic opening ceremony count down*


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Although the Greeks here are vehemently trying to state otherwise, Athens wasn't too great. Beijing was far better. Even Sydney was better than Athens.



Sydney was circus. Athens was art.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Although the Greeks here are vehemently trying to state otherwise, Athens wasn't too great. Beijing was far better. Even Sydney was better than Athens.


He he he he .... you can't get over it that Athens made history and was faaaar better than Sydney. Even if the Beijing Ceremony turned out more spectacular, it was Athens' that made history (dozens elements of which were adopted in Beijing...even a stupid person could see that). Athens was plain poetry for the eyes, Sydney was a carnival. Only the cauldron was nice. The rest, no one remembers what it was like. 
However, people still remember dozens of scenes from the impeccable Athens OC (not just one, like Sydney's cauldron lighting) and will remember it for decades to come as a point of reference of introducing true art for the first time in the Opening Ceremonies. Of course everyone will remember Beijing's, but Sydney's has already disappeared to oblivion, just like Atlanta's

Hard (for you) to swallow but this is how it is and there is nothing you can do or say that may change this reality. What is done is done :lol:
Now, back to your cage.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

RobH said:


> Not that I'm dismissing anyone's opinion, but I do wonder whether there'd be such a huge gap between Athens and Beijing if this poll wasn't set up right after the latter's ceremony; with it still fresh in everyone's minds!


Very interesting point you've just made. Even if so spectacular the Beijing OC, this voting doesn't explain logically the huge gap that is far out of proportion (considering the aesthetics and sense of good taste). It is true though that the human mind naturally withholds and processes the most recent scenes/impressions. I wouldn't be surprised if in 10 or 20 years, the gap will shorten considerably


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

somataki said:


> Sydney was circus. Athens was art.


what kind of arts do you like? Do you have any art education?


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

Apart from the arrow in the Barcelona OC, what else do people remember? I mean, truly remember from that OC?
Interesting as an idea the arrow may have been, it was NOT a true lighting of the cauldron. A cauldron is supposed to be lit by the torch of some athlete in some imaginative way and not by an archer who holds no torch and tosses a flaming object from far away. 

In that respect, regarding the concept whereby an athlete with a torch in his/her hand lights a cauldron, Barcelona failed completely and totally missed the point for the sake of impression. On the positive side however, the Barcelona OC with arrow, managed to create a strong impression that we still remember. From that point of view it is a "success". Nevertheless, I find it naive (to say the least) that just because of a flaming arrow, (a tiny tiny fraction of the overall ceremony that only took second amidst the 2 or 3 hours that a ceremony lasts), some consider the Barcelona OC as "wonderful" when no one hardly remembers anything else (the 99%) from that OC.

It is an indication of how simplistically some rush to judge and evaluate things by seeing the tree and missing the forest.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> what kind of arts do you like? Do you have any art education?


U choose a wrong person to debate mate..U r talking to an art historian...:cheers:

I like acts which are unique for their aesthetic, with clear forms and well matched colours.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> what kind of arts do you like? Do you have any art education?


Visual arts and graphic design


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

somataki said:


> U choose a wrong person to debate mate..U r talking to an art historian...:cheers:
> 
> I like acts which are unique for their aesthetic, with clear forms and well matched colours.


Yeah, me too. I like clear forms with a touch of some complexity here and there. Asian art, although beautiful, depresses me because it is so exaggeratedly ornamented and overtly elaborate (Indian, Chinese, Thai, Indonesian). It sits in my stomach. I think that most of those who voted for Beijing come from oriental cultures and love too much ornamented stuff. In that respect, the Beijing OC was "amazing". The masses love spectacles based on, as we say in Greece: "gyfto-baroque" art (the vulgar "baroque of the gypsies") that impresses the disadvantaged  

Lean taste is for the few. Lean taste is chic and chic is for very special :lol:

It's like comparing Versace kitch (and we all know who buys Versace stuff...it is called nouveau riche) with the lean lines of Armani (those who have taste ...often old money with class)


----------



## merope (Jun 8, 2008)

Would you consider the statues used in the Athens ceremony to be "kitsch" and "exaggeratedly ornamental" if they had been painted in bright colors, as they actually were in fact?

Of course what Athens used was "lean-lined" and aesthetically minimal (and very effective), but it was a modern interpretation of Greek statuary, designed to appeal to the particular aesthetic Athens was searching for. The minimalist, monochromatic statues we see in museums are beautiful. But they are not accurate, a fact which Athens decided to ignore.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

somataki said:


> U choose a wrong person to debate mate..U r talking to an art historian...:cheers:
> 
> I like acts which are unique for their aesthetic, with clear forms and well matched colours.


so, what kind of arts do you like?


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

nals said:


> It's like comparing Versace kitch (and we all know who buys Versace stuff...it is called nouveau riche) with the lean lines of Armani (those who have taste ...often old money with class)


Armani is inspired by East Asian Chan/Zen esthetic, Versace is truly European.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

nals said:


> Apart from the arrow in the Barcelona OC, what else do people remember? I mean, truly remember from that OC?


It was largely an elaborate play on the roles of fire and water in the City's history, mythology and culture. Most costumes featured patterns and colors reminiscent of artistic tiles. A transforming ship that "sailed" across a sea of dancers in blue costumes mimicking the Mediterranean waves. Meanwhile, there was a main stage at the end of the stadium with the grand arch, embodying the typical European form of plazas. Once all the athletes were present a huge Olympic flag (largest at that time?) was brought out, literally presenting the theme that they were all competing under one banner (the common "one world" theme). I know some kids were singing and I think Freddie Mercury and Placido Domingo were among the celebrity singers.


> Interesting as an idea the arrow may have been, it was NOT a true lighting of the cauldron. A cauldron is supposed to be lit by the torch of some athlete in some imaginative way and not by an archer who holds no torch and tosses a flaming object from far away.


You must be kidding me. If you're throwing this lighting ceremony out then you can throw out LA, Atlanta, Beijing and many others, I'm sure, as the torch proper did not actually touch the cauldron proper.

But seriously, that doesn't matter. What is critical is that the cauldron is lit via the flame that has been carried from the original source in Greece. And in most cases it's not as if the torch itself is touching the cauldron, but rather the heat from the torch's flame igniting the fuel within the cauldron. As such, if that flame makes that ignition via some elaborate maze lined with explosive powder, by passing over the fuel by an arrow, or by simply being waved over the cauldron by an aging athlete, it's all the same thing: The Olympic flame lighting the Olympic cauldron. 

If that still is unacceptable with you, then I suggest you take it up with the IOC, who'll remind you it's all symbolic anyway.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

merope said:


> Would you consider the statues used in the Athens ceremony to be "kitsch" and "exaggeratedly ornamental" if they had been painted in bright colors, as they actually were in fact?
> 
> Of course what Athens used was "lean-lined" and aesthetically minimal (and very effective), but it was a modern interpretation of Greek statuary, designed to appeal to the particular aesthetic Athens was searching for. The minimalist, monochromatic statues we see in museums are beautiful. But they are not accurate, a fact which Athens decided to ignore.


as if you said something groundbreaking...no matter what you say, the Athens OC was "lean" and without fanfares


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

neoellinas said:


> All the fanfare and the spectacular production of the Beijing ceremony has not been without some very real costs, and some very real questions. Aside from the lip-syncing "pretty" girl (a matter of "national interest" according to the Chinese government!!!), and the enhanced-for-TV fireworks, there is also the case of the female dancer who fell and is paralyzed, possibly never to walk again. The Chinese government called this tragedy a "broken bone."
> 
> It is events like these which not even a $300 million budget could prevent, and which go a long way towards removing the luster of the Beijing Opening Ceremonies.


 just some personal opinion:

1. about the "lip-syncing" girl, two girl's names are both on the program menu of the opening ceremony(everybody who attended had one) and the name of the girl who sang the song is in front of the "pretty" girl. and they both joined the ceremony on 08/08(see pic below). I think the opening ceremony is not part of the real olympic sports games. It is an entertainment party. It is the director's right to show the audience something as perfect as possible, just like a movie. These 2 girls did it together and nodody try to keep it as a secret(they are both super star in China now). It is not the "pretty' girl's solo concert. If your bought her concert ticket and what you heard was another girl's voice, then it is wrong. 

http://www.photofans.cn/uploads2008/08/userid74513time20080809094858.jpg
(photofans.cn, by acici)


2. All the firworks really happened and if you intend to make people believe that the entire firework show was fake, then nobody can stop you.:nuts:


3. About the dancer, again, nobody want to keep the accident as a secret. Right after the OC, Zhang yimou and his team members went to hospital to see her. Zhang told the media the only thing can make him happy is seeing her stand up again. It was just an accident during the rehearsal and now people all over China are hoping she will be all right. 


4. I know many people here think China take the OC as a show-out party and the budget is unlimitted, that's not true. After the opening ceremony, Zhang yimou had an interview by media. He said:" many people think we can get as much money as we want, that's not true. You can't say, oh my idea is so great, give me more! no! and the total cost of the opening and closing ceremony of Beijing olympic game is less than the opening ceremony of 2006Doha Asian game alone.

Finally, the 2008 olympic game is not only Chinese government's game, all Chinese people are so excited and they are proud to be the host and so far they did a good job.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> 2. All the firworks really happened and if you intend to make people believe that the entire firework show was fake, then nobody can stop you.:nuts:
> .


All the fireworks happened but some of them shown at the tv (like the steps etc)were from the rehearsals or computer processed in order to look better on tv and the sky to be clear.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

somataki said:


> All the fireworks happened but some of them shown at the tv (like the steps etc)were from the rehearsals or computer processed in order to look better on tv and the sky to be clear.


You handily forgot to mention the saftety reason.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

YelloPerilo said:


> You handily forgot to mention the saftety reason.


IF somethig may cause safety problems os is too dangerous, u simply haven;t to do it in an olympic opening ceremony. Otherwise ceremonies will be in the future like cinema movies. Prerecorded imaginery and dangerous acts, explosions, travels to moon etc. etc. But this is meaningless...IMO opening ceremonies are wonderfull because shows what people can actually do in reality in a live show. If u can't do something due to safety reasons or because doeasnt seems very weel on live coverage or whatever.....just let it to the movies producers and watch it at the cinema... hno:


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

somataki said:


> IF somethig may cause safety problems os is too dangerous, u simply haven;t to do it in an olympic opening ceremony. Otherwise ceremonies will be in the future like cinema movies. Prerecorded imaginery and dangerous acts, explosions, travels to moon etc. etc. But this is meaningless...IMO opening ceremonies are wonderfull because shows what people can actually do in reality in a live show. If u can't do something due to safety reasons or because doeasnt seems very weel on live coverage or whatever.....just let it to the movies producers and watch it at the cinema... hno:


Sorry I still don't understand your point. 

Do you mean we should have just let the pilot filmed it live ? and what if the helicopter crashed during the filming ?, what should we do ? call a movie producer and do some effects for it ?

ye I think you're right, I think Beijing should have let Greece trying to film live fireworks on helicopter first and if it does not crash then Beijing will then emulate it.

You lot just have a lot of reasons to say that it was not good, ok we know Athens was the best. Clear and settled.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

02tonyl said:


> Sorry I still don't understand your point.
> 
> Do you mean we should have just let the pilot filmed it live ? and what if the helicopter crashed during the filming ?, what should we do ? call a movie producer and do some effects for it ?
> 
> ye I think you're right, I think Beijing should have let Greece trying to film live fireworks on helicopter first and if it does not crash then Beijing will then emulate it.


Ηad u really tried to understand my point or at least to read my whole post? Of course we shouldn't have left the pilot filmed it live. I am just wondering what's the meaning of having pre-recorded shots in a ceremony. If something is too dangerous or difficult to have it live, for me it s better not to have it at all. The value of the ceremonies is in how beautifull images people can actually create live and not in how beautifull prerecorded images we can give.

Imagine the powerfull countdown of Beijing if it was prerecorded. Maybe they would have left it to happen live into the stadium for the specators there, but the image at tv would be prerecorder in order to seem perfect. It would had any meaning for the tv viewers if the saw a video of the countdown and leaving the people believing that it is live?

Or imagine how "beautiful" it would be to watch in 2012 a totally pre-recorder show at London's opening, because it will contain dangerous acrobatics or fires shows or whatever having safety issues.. Maybe they ll do the same show at that time inside the stadium for the stadium-specators, but in order to have a faultless image for the rest of the planet, they will broadcast a prerecorded show for the tv-spectators....


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

It's cute that so many people have such negative image of the Atlanta Games...even though the ceremonies featured performances by Jessye Norman, Gladys Knight, Gloria Estefan, Celine Dion, Trisha Yearwood, B.B. King, Boys II Men, Wynton Marsalis, Faith Hill, Tito Puente, and a few others. Not too shabby... 

I don't remember much about the OC, and I should say that that kind of thing doesn't really interest me much...but I do remember the music, the huge puppets and elaborate costumes, the Greek portion (something about buidling a temple), the colors and lights, Theresa Edwards, and Muhammad Ali lighting the cauldron. The trucks and cheerleaders took away from the overall quality, but all in all it was just a bunch of choreographed bullshit VERY similar to all the other OCs - no better, no worse. 

Some people love to jump on the bandwagon in assuming that the entire 2 weeks in Atlanta was a joke...but they'll grow up some day and learn not to assume. Most of the criticsm comes from people who don't really know anyway. All that said, the Athens OC was my favorite because I love ancient history Greek mythology...but I can't remember but maybe 1 or 2 specifics about it.


----------



## Essierules (Aug 2, 2007)

The best ever opening ceremony was in Beijing 2008...but I think the closing ceremony would be amazing too!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


>


What is so unique about that? Other than its simplicity, there's nothing much to remember about that. It looks like a high-tech billy club -- that's all.

And please don't give me that spin about the cauldron. It was a reefer-needle and was about the only design that could fit into that little space between the 2 pasted-on roofs.

Nearly all of the Athens 2004 was a paste-up job.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

There is NO comparison.

Athens had a few great moments, but for the most part hokey and irrelevant. For example, what did the DNA thing have to do with the lake? Or the pregnant woman carrying a radioactive fetus? Or the man trying to keep his balance on that revolving block? What did these things HAVE to do with the Olympics or Greece as host nation?

The Klepsydra was beautiful to look at, but essentially boring. Above all, Athens 2004 was very STATIC and *joyless!*! *No spontane*ity or great bursts of joy in it -- considering it was supposed to be a homecoming.

I'm glad Beijing has topped that.


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

somataki said:


> It is nice, beautifull, great, spectacular or anything but original and different!
> It is inspired from Atlanta cauldron, no doubt. Same colour, same shape.


Very, very similar, like many elements in this AMERICANIZED opening ceremony, like the cheesy musical acts, coreographies, children calling for easy emotions...

I am dissappointed. I bet Herzog and De Meuron are ashamed about this thing above their greatest piece of work. 

The cauldron should be a part of the stadium, not a strange thing on it. Why didn't the chinese called Herzog and the Meuron to design the cauldron, like the greeks did calling Calatrava?!


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

MGM said:


> Very, very similar, like many elements in this AMERICANIZED opening ceremony, like the cheesy musical acts, coreographies, children calling for easy emotions...
> 
> I am dissappointed. I bet Herzog and De Meuron are ashamed about this thing above their greatest piece of work


It's ok, thanks for your comment anyway. I hope Rio will win the 2016 bid and do better than Beijing.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Nearly all of the Athens 2004 was a paste-up job.


Before you go into more thoughtless comments (like the one above) can you please provide some reasons for this view you have. Athens 2004 was an amazing Olympics that truly showed the spirit of the Olympic games and what it really means to be an "Olympian".

I am not going to put down any other Olympics, and I believe Beijing has done an amazing job of hosting the games. Some other Greek forumers have some complexes against the Beijing games, and I don't get why. I guess they have some "everyone is out to put us down" mentality which I don't understand. In any case, this ridiculous fanaticism needs to be stopped. As to do thoughtless comments like yours. 

Please tell me where else can you watch Olympic events in ancient Olympia, th true home of the games? Where else can you watch events in the stadium that hosted the first modern Olympics in 1896? Where else do you have the olive branch put on your head as was done in ancient Olympia? The Athens Olympics were an amazing show that brought the spirit of the games to life. I am happy to see that Beijing is carrying on in a great way.....

As a final note to Athens (which we shouldn't even be talking about, this is a Beijing thread). I will leave everyone with a video from the opening ceremony. It is extremely meaningful to me as a Greek, and hopefully if you look into the true meaning of this you will understand what having the Olympics in Greece actually means.....


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

^^ but so far no Chinese forumers here actually tried to put down Athens. We (or I) really like Athens one.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

02tonyl said:


> ^^ but so far no Chinese forumers here actually tried to put down Athens. We (or I) really like Athens one.


Don't worry. Australian and USA forumers are doing a good job at this point. Epsecially USA will never forgive a tiny and poor spot at the map called Greece for organizing a much better (and much much more safe) event in a much better stadium than Atlanta did.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

MGM said:


> Very, very similar, like many elements in this AMERICANIZED opening ceremony, like the cheesy musical acts, coreographies, children calling for easy emotions...
> 
> I am dissappointed. I bet Herzog and De Meuron are ashamed about this thing above their greatest piece of work.
> 
> The cauldron should be a part of the stadium, not a strange thing on it. Why didn't the chinese called Herzog and the Meuron to design the cauldron, like the greeks did calling Calatrava?!


They won the international design competition for the stadium, remember?


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

MGM said:


> Very, very similar, like many elements in this AMERICANIZED opening ceremony, like the cheesy musical acts, coreographies, children calling for easy emotions...?!


Didnt seem very american to me, or european for that matter. There was little of the terrible modern art that blights events in those areas and instead the focus of a single very talented director with great large scale vision.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

MGM said:


> Very, very similar, like many elements in this AMERICANIZED opening ceremony, like the cheesy musical acts, coreographies, children calling for easy emotions...
> 
> I am dissappointed. I bet Herzog and De Meuron are ashamed about this thing above their greatest piece of work.


Well, the Chinese have restored Olympic ceremonies where they should be: grand AND AMERICANIZED!! Those were the GRANDEST Olympic Ceremonies by far -- and I have been watching Olympic Ceremonies for 30+ years now -- so I know what I speak of. They have set the benchmark for all future Ceremonies. 




> The cauldron should be a part of the stadium, not a strange thing on it. Why didn't the chinese called Herzog and the Meuron to design the cauldron, like the greeks did calling Calatrava?!


If you knew a little about the business of stadium design AND Ceremonies conception, then you would know that Herzog and de Meuron design stadia -- NOT Ceremonies. So they wouldn't know what to do. The Lighting sequence (cauldron design and all) in Beijing was conceived under the guidance of the Master Cauldron-Lighter schemer, Australian Ric Birch, who has worked with Los Angeles, Barcelona, Sydney and Torino Ceremonies preivously. And the Cauldron ties in beautifully with the theme of the Ceremonies (the scrolls) and of the Torch Relay as well.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

somataki said:


> (and much much more safe) event in a much better stadium than Atlanta did.


Safe? Baloney. 

- what do you call the Brazilian marathoner being accosted on the Athens race course by that crazy priest?

- what about the guy in the tutu who also crashed secruity in the Athens diving pool?

You call that safe? The "fields of play" are supposed to be 'secure zones' -- *not a PUBLIC PARK which is NOT an Official venue*?

Better stadium? One which only sat 70,000 vs. 85,000 for Atlanta? And unlike most of the venues of Athens 2004, only 2 or 3 venues in Atlanta have fallen into disrepair. But the people of Atlanta are enjoying their Turner Field stadium very much -- regardless of what you think.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> \ Those were the GRANDEST Olympic Ceremonies by far -- and I have been watching Olympic Ceremonies for 30+ years now -- so I know what I speak of. .


:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


Despite the fact that the cauldron looks like Atlanta's, actually it does fit to the stadium very much, because it looks like a part the edge of the roof .


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

- edit


----------



## BanzaiB (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm going to f'ing knife someone in the face if you spam pictures of the Athens OC again. It doesn't contribute to the discussion at all. You're just making yourself look worse. 
And look, nakid menz and womenz, how classy...


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nudity for some cultures may be a huge taboo issue, for some other not. For someone's culture maybe be something vulgar and cheap, for someone others may be something wonderfull and admirable. Greeks are very familiar with nudity and the nudity was the absolute expression of the human perfection in their culture. Don't forget the thousands greek naked sculptures at the museums and also the fact that in the ancient olympics the athletes were totallly nude and of course, shameless.


----------



## BanzaiB (Aug 9, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> Nudity for some cultures may be a huge taboo issue, for some other not. For someone's culture maybe be something vulgar and cheap, for someone others may be something wonderfull and admirable. Greeks are very familiar with nudity and the nudity was the absolute expression of the human perfection in their culture. Don't forget the thousands greek naked sculptures at the museums and also the fact that in the ancient olympics the athletes were totallly nude and of course, shameless.


That's not what I meant. I have no problem with nudity. I'm not that big of a prude. But those pictures provide nothing to this discussion. All somataki(and some others) have been doing was spamming random pictures and videos of the OC. Ya, just shove it down our throats and we'll love it even more. :nuts:


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Zorba said:


> What a horrible ugly monstrosity of a cauldron Atlanta had.......:bash:
> 
> I like Beijing's a lot, I just wish it were a big bigger, or stood out a bit more from the actual stadium....


 Your jealousy is way too obvious. You lost the 1996 games you should be over it already


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

somataki said:


> It is nice, beautifull, great, spectacular or anything but original and different!
> It is inspired from Atlanta cauldron, no doubt. Same colour, same shape.


They're totally different.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

- edit


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Athens Olympic stadium is very beautiful and comparing it to Atlanta stadium is an insult to common sense. Not to mention the historic value of it since it hosted 2 Champions League finals and the most important fact, this stadium actually hosted the Olympics, unlike Atlanta where stadium doesn't even exist anymore (its baseball ballpark now, not actual olympic stadium). Enough for someone who isn't biased and arrogant asshole like some previous posters.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

dudu24 said:


> Athens Olympic stadium is very beautiful and comparing it to Atlanta stadium is an insult to common sense. Not to mention the historic value of it since it hosted 2 Champions League finals and the most important fact, this stadium actually hosted the Olympics, unlike Atlanta where stadium doesn't even exist anymore (its baseball ballpark now, not actual olympic stadium). Enough for someone who isn't biased and arrogant asshole like some previous posters.


Now that's what I called biased. hno:


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Why am i biased? For saying how things are? I'm not Greek or American so i can say it from neutral point of view.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

^^ You make it sound that unbiased people would just tear down the Atlanta stadium.


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Knitemplar said:


> The radioactive fetus. So she got f*cked by an alien? That's the only message I can glean from this portion of the Athens ceremony -- and DON'T anyone deny it.


:lol: You aren't that clever, are you? 
_''The light of a new life''_


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Yrmom247 said:


> Your jealousy is way too obvious. You lost the 1996 games you should be over it already


Sorry buddy but I am not one of these jealous Greek nationalist forumers who bash everything un-related to Athens. The Athens stadium isn't even my favorite of all Olympic stadiums, neither is the cauldron (both Barcelona). If you read my posts in other sections I am one of the few Greek forumers avidly supporting the Beijing games. 

As for the 1996 thing, I dont even care Athens didn't get it. We wouldn't have been ready for them anyways. Next time think before you write more thoughtless posts about me.

The Atlanta cauldron is a horribly ugly creation basically built on levels of steel like a big diving board. Nothing appealing about it. It is by far the most ugly industrial looking cauldron ever. It's just a matter of opinion.....that most people share with me.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

The Atlanta Cauldron is so ugly. What's with the giant lattice tower? Could they at least make it more elegant?


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

redstone said:


> The Atlanta Cauldron is so ugly. What's with the giant lattice tower? Could they at least make it more elegant?


Macdonalds wouldn't give them enough money


----------



## christian_c_ (Aug 8, 2008)

Knitemplar.. you are one of the kind... i was right on not explain you anything. but i think you didnt even got what shiny drums of beijing were about. i wonder what you were doing in those 2 OC. Sleeping in your couch with a tone of junk food around you? you are not even funny anymore. go back to your cage.. cave... tree.. whatever.
you have nothing to do with Olympics.. so do not talk about their home land.


----------



## beijing080808 (Aug 21, 2008)

tadeu said:


> Only thing that i thought really amazing...Lighting of the cauldron!! The rest were too long and boring... i just liked the people walking throw the earth, the doves and the entry of the little survivor of the earthkake. There were too many tech and no emotion at all. They should had explore more the rich history of china!!


In case you didn't notice, they did explore teh rich history of china. the scroll, the paper, teh stamp, the dances and teh painting.


----------



## beijing080808 (Aug 21, 2008)

nals said:


> he he he he...hard to swallow it, Ozie, huh? I still remember the Ozie press about the preparations of Athens (you people were dying of envy back then) with their belittling comments. In the end Athens came "to you face" and you still haven't recuperated from that shock. Thanks for being one of those who prove right what I wrote above : those who couldnt digest the "Magic" of Athens OC can now find some comfort in Beijing and finally be able to live again with the reality that the Athens Games made history and set new standards. Whether you like it or not, even if Beijing's OC was "better", one thing you cannot deny: The Beijing OC had borrowed several Athens elements (even a retard can see that) but NONE of Sydney


Actually I couldn't pick up any 'borrowings' that beijing got from Athens. Face it. athens was disappointing. I expected more from 'the home fo teh olympics' and I was severely disappointed. Nonetheless, Athens was only disappointing coz i expected more from it but otherwise it was alright, just like any other olympics. Beijing actually did borrow some elements of sydney's like the little girl singing and flying over the stadium.


----------



## beijing080808 (Aug 21, 2008)

nals said:


> Exactly as i wrote on my previous posting...The Beijing OC was Over the Edge, but as most citizens of the world are not very sophisticated people (their untrained/unsophisticated eye gravitates towards the massive and the flashy rather than the more beautiful and tasteful). It's all about a matter of having Class...the Beijing Games were made to impress the uneducated masses (especially of China) and stabilise the Communist regime as something "capable" and "strong", the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature and it succeeded...at least of those who are more educated and have more refined tastes than those who have a taste for the KITCH...and most people in the world are like that...hence the voting in this thread


You said that 'the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature'. Well, the 'emotional and refined core of human nature' isn't just about what the ancient greeks did millenia back. Other civilisations were flourishing in ancient times as well. China was once the world's most technologically advanced nation. Your argument is flawed because you base it on the subjective emotions you must have felt at the time of writing. 

Bejing's opening ceremony wasn't just all flashy glam. Beneath it was a portrayal of periods within China's vast and majestic history, which you obviously failed to pick up. Your comment actually reveals how ignorant and easily taken to offence you are. Nobody said anything against Athens or Greece. I understand that you feel you need to back up your country. I myself am fond of Greek culture and history but you need to realise that you have to understand other people's cultures and histories first before you denounce it. You claim to be cultivated but what comes through is your arrogance and ignorance.

Let me give you an example of the effects of a lack of understanding about other people's cultures. eg. You say that Athens 'succeeded' in touching the artistic and refined core of humanity, but l disagree, because whilst I was watching Athens OC, I didn't think it was all that great. To me it was actually kinda boring, because at the time I was younger and did not understand so much about Greek history as I do now, so all those statues and stuff meant nothing to me. 

So therefore, perhaps you should educate yourself first on Chinese history and culture and then rewatch the opening ceremony. You'll understand much more. Guaranteed.


----------



## beijing080808 (Aug 21, 2008)

nals said:


> Exactly as i wrote on my previous posting...The Beijing OC was Over the Edge, but as most citizens of the world are not very sophisticated people (their untrained/unsophisticated eye gravitates towards the massive and the flashy rather than the more beautiful and tasteful). It's all about a matter of having Class...the Beijing Games were made to impress the uneducated masses (especially of China) and stabilise the Communist regime as something "capable" and "strong", the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature and it succeeded...at least of those who are more educated and have more refined tastes than those who have a taste for the KITCH...and most people in the world are like that...hence the voting in this thread


*You said that 'the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature'. Well, the 'emotional and refined core of human nature' isn't just about what the ancient greeks did millenia back. Other civilisations were flourishing in ancient times as well. China was once the world's most technologically advanced nation. Your argument is flawed because you base it on the subjective emotions you must have felt at the time of writing. 

Bejing's opening ceremony wasn't just all flashy glam. Beneath it was a portrayal of periods within China's vast and majestic history, which you obviously failed to pick up. Your comment actually reveals how ignorant and easily taken to offence you are. Nobody said anything against Athens or Greece. I understand that you feel you need to back up your country. I myself am fond of Greek culture and history but you need to realise that you have to understand other people's cultures and histories first before you denounce it. You claim to be cultivated but what comes through is your arrogance and ignorance.

Let me give you an example of the effects of a lack of understanding about other people's cultures. eg. You say that Athens 'succeeded' in touching the artistic and refined core of humanity, but l disagree, because whilst I was watching Athens OC, I didn't think it was all that great. To me it was actually kinda boring, because at the time I was younger and did not understand so much about Greek history as I do now, so all those statues and stuff meant nothing to me. 

So therefore, perhaps you should educate yourself first on Chinese history and culture and then rewatch the opening ceremony. You'll understand much more. Guaranteed.*


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*agree*



beijing080808 said:


> *You said that 'the Athens OC was based on touching the emotional and the more refined core of human nature'. Well, the 'emotional and refined core of human nature' isn't just about what the ancient greeks did millenia back. Other civilisations were flourishing in ancient times as well. China was once the world's most technologically advanced nation. Your argument is flawed because you base it on the subjective emotions you must have felt at the time of writing.
> 
> Bejing's opening ceremony wasn't just all flashy glam. Beneath it was a portrayal of periods within China's vast and majestic history, which you obviously failed to pick up. Your comment actually reveals how ignorant and easily taken to offence you are. Nobody said anything against Athens or Greece. I understand that you feel you need to back up your country. I myself am fond of Greek culture and history but you need to realise that you have to understand other people's cultures and histories first before you denounce it. You claim to be cultivated but what comes through is your arrogance and ignorance.
> 
> ...


*everyone 100 % agree with u, Beijing OC touching everyone heart and more colosal than Athens OC. *


----------



## beijing080808 (Aug 21, 2008)

nals said:


> Hey! I'm Greek too, but your posting is filled with so much unnecessary emotional "drama"
> 
> As for science, although we were among the very few nations who ignited science the way the world has known it, the Chinese had incredible science too with many contributions and so did the Arabs (chemistry and Algebra) once...
> 
> so, no need for drama


You say that the Greeks were among the 'very few' who ignited science the way the world has seen it. But that's only because of European domination in the past 500 years due to colonialism. The Greeks are seen to have contributed the most because for those living in Western countries, they learn all about Greece because the greeks influenced the nortehrn euros somuch. 

If not for colonialism the world would be a very different place...


----------



## beijing080808 (Aug 21, 2008)

nals said:


> Yeah, me too. I like clear forms with a touch of some complexity here and there. Asian art, although beautiful, depresses me because it is so exaggeratedly ornamented and overtly elaborate (Indian, Chinese, Thai, Indonesian). It sits in my stomach. I think that most of those who voted for Beijing come from oriental cultures and love too much ornamented stuff. In that respect, the Beijing OC was "amazing". The masses love spectacles based on, as we say in Greece: "gyfto-baroque" art (the vulgar "baroque of the gypsies") that impresses the disadvantaged
> 
> Lean taste is for the few. Lean taste is chic and chic is for very special :lol:
> 
> It's like comparing Versace kitch (and we all know who buys Versace stuff...it is called nouveau riche) with the lean lines of Armani (those who have taste ...often old money with class)


Ok look you've already said your fair share. Is it not right if others share their opinions as well without you jumping back at every opportunity because you feel hurt that others do not love Greece as much as you? 

As for artistic taste, well that changes with time. A good example is the fact that before the twentieth century, Euros valued pale white skin in their women and that was seen as beauty as only the rich were able to sit back in tehir homes and not tan with outdoor labour. However, with the burgeoning middle class, nowadays, tanned skin is valued in Western countries because only the rich can afford to consistently go on holidays to beaches to tan.

the same goes for art. What counts as art now may not ocunt as art later. For example, only Shakespeare and others in the English canon was considered 'worthy' of study, but now kids at school study films and cartoons. Another instance of the changing evaluation of what is 'art'.

Also, obviously your background has had an influence on you. How teh Greeks think of as art is different to what other civilisations think of as art. So therefore, your argument has no basis, no solid foundation, because 'art' is subjective and changes with time anf influence.

Therefore the fact that you base your arguments on your opinion that Athens was 'art' does not count.


----------



## jhae (Oct 19, 2006)

ATHENS 2004 HIT ME INTELLECTUALLY, the presentation of how human knowledge and being formed the world we have to today.. *IT WAS A MODERN PERFORMANCE* a far greater level than all Olympic performance so far. The use theatrics and rich concepts for their presentation it was well taught.. :banana: yah also hit me terribly on the cycladic head part that was very meaningful!!! i also loved beijing's use of MASS and the olympic rings was awesome also the choreography also the culture.... LOLZZZ the two were completely opposite but in a good way...


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

beijing080808 said:


> Beijing actually did borrow some elements of sydney's like the little girl singing and flying over the stadium.


What about the elements borrowed from Athens ceremony?

-the cable-flying torch racer

-the hole at the center of the stadium from which something came out

-the drumers at the beggining

-the earth and the human at the top of it. It was square in Athens, round in Beijing.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

beijing080808 said:


> You say that the Greeks were among the 'very few' who ignited science the way the world has seen it. But that's only because of European domination in the past 500 years due to colonialism. The Greeks are seen to have contributed the most because for those living in Western countries, they learn all about Greece because the greeks influenced the nortehrn euros somuch.
> 
> If not for colonialism the world would be a very different place...


Which has WTF to do with the thread title?


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG......if people want to debate Greek vs. Chinese contributions to history please to so in another forum. This is an OPENING CEREMONY comparison!


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Better*



potiz81 said:


> What about the elements borrowed from Athens ceremony?
> 
> -the cable-flying torch racer
> 
> ...



Student better than teacher :banana::lol:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> What about the elements borrowed from Athens ceremony?
> 
> -the cable-flying torch racer
> 
> ...


Please. 

1. Cable-flying Torch Racer? Disneyland has had their 'flying' Tinkerbelle start the fireworks show FOR YEARS!! That is NOT an original idea from Athens.

2. Hole at center of Stadium? Huh? THe ancient Romans were first. Then Lillehammer in 1994 had the trolls come out of that hole. In Atlanta in 1996, Gladys Knight, torch bearer Evander Holyfield and a few other Ceremonial elements came out of the Hole in the Ground. Hardly an original idea for Athens.

3. Drummers? My, my - how short our memory is. Barcelona AND Atlanta opened with HORDES of drummers. It is _de rigeur_ for Summer Opening Ceremonies. As a matter of fact, Atlanta's "Summon the Heros" Drum suite was written by NO OTHER than the lead drummer of the Grateful Dead, Mickey Hart! 

4. Earth? Lillehammer again had the earth appear in the shape of an egg. So what's so original about Athens' show?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Please.
> 
> 1. Cable-flying Torch Racer? Disneyland has had their 'flying' Tinkerbelle start the fireworks show FOR YEARS!! That is NOT an original idea from Athens.
> 
> ...


You are right about all... Also Athens drum show is from Turkish Fire of Anatolia dance show wich is at the stanges since 2000 and at the original show there is a little boy with solo drum, though this dance groupe trained and composed Athens durmmers.

But Athens has original sides imo. dose of Romantism were higher. It gives a wonderful sense. It has more opera and drama features.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> You are right about all... Also Athens drum show is from Turkish Fire of Anatolia dance show wich is at the stanges since 2000 and at the original show there is a little boy with solo drum, though this dance groupe trained and composed Athens durmmers.
> 
> But Athens has original sides imo. dose of Romantism were higher. It gives a wonderful sense. It has more opera and drama features.



You mean the Anatolian version of Riverdance? Plaese Kuvvaci.

It seems after the success of D. Papaioannou's Opening Ceremony which revolutionized the aesthetic and dramaturgy of the Opening Ceremonies everyone becomes an expert and is the original creator of the Ceremony.

Even the production company Jack Morton after beeing totaly uncooperative during the creation period, having a problem with the fact that Papaioannou is the Creator and Chef of the Opening Ceremony and beeing responsable for the failure of Bjork not have been risen upon the athletes, tried to promote themselves as the creator of the ceremony after the success and papaioannou just as an creative adviser. hno:

I am pretty sure Papaioannou had Tinkerbelle on his mind when he created the part of the "International Torch Relay".. :sly:

The 400 drummers where trained by Nikos Touliatos and his band Echodrasis. He was the composer of the the drumm sound in the Opening Ceremony and also the creator of the worlds biggest percussion orchestra of 30.000 drummers. Nikos Touliatos created the experimantal drummers and percussion Band "Echodrasis" 24 years ago. The artists are using everything to creaze sound, from barrels and cooking pots to hammers and saws. The group "Echodrasis" also performed at the Closing Cermony at the Entrance of teh Athletes.

What i find very amusing is that people are just comparing the resources of the Ceremony and not the Ceremony itself. Drummers exist since ancient times, people want to fly since ancient times and holes are also existing since ancient times. This has nothing to do with the result of the Ceremony. The intensio was not to move people to say "ahh, cool, flying people" or "oohhh, a giant hole in the middle of a gigant pool".... Those are just elements used by Papaioannou to create a masterpiece of theatralical play. Of an aesthetic and quality never achieved before in a Olympic Ceremony. But the most of people are just used to "fast food" entertainment. It has to be big, spectacular and understandable even for the dumbest. It has to impress the eye and not touch the heart. And some people are confusing their senses.


Even Zhang Yimou (creator of the Beijing Ceremony) admitted that they can't beat the Greek water:
"you'd never beat the Greek water... Nothing you do would beat it"


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ what is please?.. is there such drum at the riverdance?.. also Turkish group trained Greek drummers and it is not a secret.


----------



## baracuda79 (Aug 22, 2008)

Beijing and Athens were the best by far!
Sydney had some good moments.
Atlanta was not something special.
Barcelona was pretty good.
about Seoul, the only thing i can remember is the burning of the doves
that's all the Ocs i've seen


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ what is please?.. is there such drum at the riverdance?.. also Turkish group trained Greek drummers and it is not a secret.


Please, proove me that you are right. I dont know were this rummor comes from... Fire of Anatolia is a large Las Vegas like show just like Riverdance. The percussions used to this show are not something new.. And the dance is just a mix of Pontiac Dances, tap-dance in Moulin Rouge ..

Riverdance





Fire of Anatolia






Percussions exists in Greece since antiquity, and solo performances of drummers also. We didnt have to see a show made in 2000 to have 300 drummers playing a simple sound like the human heartbeat.

*Athens Heartbeat of the Runner:*

*Training and organizing of the 400 drummers*
Nikos Touliatos "Echodrasis"
*Music of Zeimbekiko*
Stavros Xarchakos
*Composer of the "Heartbeat Drumm"*
Georgios Koumentakis

The Heartbeat made by drummers accompanied by the Zeimbekiko.





and the much better video (Embedding disabled)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2atZjcBqs4&feature=related

Here is the site of http://www.nikostouliatos.gr/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

the drum thing was first seen in the Seoul Olympics of 1988.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> the drum thing was first seen in the Seoul Olympics of 1988.


Yes, but not as the openner. I think their big drum thing came in the middle of the OC. 

Also, what savas has failed to state is that: Papiannou admitted that he 'really didn't care for the Olympics..." which is why his Ceremonies were NOT really as good as they should've been.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

savas said:


> Apparently you didint understand nothing of the Athens Opening Ceremony and you have a wrong impression of Hellenic Culture.
> 
> 
> For me the Opening Ceremony of Beijing lacked of dramaturgy completely. There was no continuity in the Ceremony, no connection between the segments and no highpoint in them. There was no flow. Almost every segment ended with fireworks. It was like a puzzle of very colorful pieces but too many were missing so that i couldnt see the complete picture. Also the music was very monotonic and boring.
> ...


I totally agree with you, the Beijing opening ceremony was good but not the best. Actually it kinda gets boring most of the time. When I watched it, I thought it would be spectacular, but I easily got bored and the transitions of the performances was confusing or rather senseless. 
This performance has the size, but lacks sense. 
And also when Sarah Brightman started to sing in Chinese I was like, what the f?!?!?!?! uke: I mean Sarah Brightman is a great singer but I really don't know why the song doesn't fits her.


For me Athens is the best! Truly spectacular! Nothing beats the country where the Olympic culture originally started!


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Yes, but not as the openner. I think their big drum thing came in the middle of the OC.
> 
> Also, what savas has failed to state is that: Papiannou admitted that he 'really didn't care for the Olympics..." which is why his Ceremonies were NOT really as good as they should've been.


Dear Barron, ehm.. i mean Knitemplar, Papaioannou said: "I dislike the super-show that Olympics have become", this is why his Opening Ceremony introduced a new aesthetic rejecting the concept of massperformances to create an human individual oriented dramaturgy.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

savas said:


> Dear Barron, ehm.. i mean Knitemplar, Papaioannou said: "I dislike the super-show that Olympics have become", this is why his Opening Ceremony introduced a new aesthetic rejecting the concept of massperformances to create an human individual oriented dramaturgy.


Who's Barron? 

I just read GamesBids.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

savas said:


> Even Zhang Yimou (creator of the Beijing Ceremony) admitted that they can't beat the Greek water:
> "you'd never beat the Greek water... Nothing you do would beat it"


There is one sentence before what you quoted, he said:" If we don't use the paper..."


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Joshua888 said:


> And also when Sarah Brightman started to sing in Chinese I was like, what the f?!?!?!?! uke:


Was that so bad?


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

what paper?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

masterpaul said:


> what paper?


The giant piece that floated like a 'flying carpet.' That was supposed to represent "paper," one of the 4 great inventions China gave the world and which were used as story points in the recent OC.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

dude thats just nothing special.. they did that in a circus ive been to


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

dudu24 said:


> Athens Olympic stadium is very beautiful and comparing it to Atlanta stadium is an insult to common sense. Not to mention the historic value of it since it hosted 2 Champions League finals and the most important fact, this stadium actually hosted the Olympics, unlike Atlanta where stadium doesn't even exist anymore (its baseball ballpark now, not actual olympic stadium). Enough for someone who isn't biased and arrogant asshole like some previous posters.


LMAO!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

masterpaul said:


> dude thats just nothing special.. they did that in a circus ive been to


Except that that's the *largest *(60' x 120') "intelligent" (i.e., it's actually an LED screen) piece of 'fabric/paper' *ever used in a global show. 
*

_Was it in the circus?_ And did it get a global audience of what - 2.2 billion?


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

Savas, congratulations for bringing great and good information about Athens opening ceremony - unique, vanguardist and a reference forever.

All this discussion and the need of comparison with beijing just proves how Athens was vanguardist and established a new way of presenting the opening show.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

MGM said:


> All this discussion and the need of comparison with beijing just proves how Athens was vanguardist and established a new way of presenting the opening show.


Vanguardist? hno: Actually, it was a weak and boring show. People posing as mannequins on moving platforms? How innovative or exciting can that be? The Audioanimatronic figures at the Disney parks are more amazing than that.


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter how much they've tried to down play it. Beijing is by far the best opening ceremony in history and Moskow 1980 comes second.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

Knitemplar said:


> Vanguardist? hno: Actually, it was a weak and boring show. People posing as mannequins on moving platforms? How innovative or exciting can that be? The Audioanimatronic figures at the Disney parks are more amazing than that.


Your statement indicates the various degrees and levels of intelligence that exist in the world.


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

kuquito said:


> It doesn't matter how much they've tried to down play it. Beijing is by far the best opening ceremony in history and Moskow 1980 comes second.


Obviously, you still haven't gotten over the fact that your neighboring Greece achieved an opening ceremony people will be talking about for years to come. Either 1) a dump or 2) a jealous/envious person would not even consider the Athens OC as a brilliant one independently of how great Beijing's OC was.

Which one of the two are you?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ what is please?.. is there such drum at the riverdance?.. also Turkish group trained Greek drummers and it is not a secret.


WTF??? what's source of that? Turkish tabloids?
some people..... hno:



Knitemplar said:


> ^^ I am me. Who the hell is this 'rover3'?


your banned previous profile:|


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

I would like to say a big thank you to those who supported the Beijing Games and to those athletes that participated in the Games. 

It's really an honor to have those hard working athletes and friendly people comming to China. 

Once again, Thank you.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Except that that's the *largest *(60' x 120') "intelligent" (i.e., it's actually an LED screen) piece of 'fabric/paper' *ever used in a global show.
> *
> 
> _Was it in the circus?_ And did it get a global audience of what - 2.2 billion?


Why "intelligent"? Maybe because it was moved by 900 soldiers, locked below the surface, wearing diapers because it wasnt allowed for them to visit the bathroom for some 7 hours?
................................................

@MGM: you welcome


----------



## Gid (Mar 31, 2005)

Beijing, Athens and Sydney are all close ties. Beijing had the scale, Athens had the ingenuity, and Sydney had the style.

BUT

Beijing's lighting of the cauldron was surprisingly un-spectacular, compared with the engineering marvels of athens' and sydney's cauldron. 

Till now i could still clearly remembered how sydney transformed its stadium steps into a cascading waterfall, and how its cauldron was magically hoisted from a pool of water...


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations to China!


----------



## MTF (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations to China for holding amazing olympics.


----------



## lightarchitect (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry i dont know how to add a video.. 
anyway.. the theme song at the 1988 Seoul olympics is very moving.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Seoul 1988 Olympic Ceremony has to be one of the worst. 

Burning of the doves!


----------



## christian_c_ (Aug 8, 2008)

02tonyl said:


> I would like to say a big thank you to those who supported the Beijing Games and to those athletes that participated in the Games.
> 
> It's really an honor to have those hard working athletes and friendly people comming to China.
> 
> Once again, Thank you.


I am really happy the Beijing was next after Athens Olympic Games. The Honor was ours.Congrats for your efforts. Thanks for the memories. Paper doesn't have to beat water.  I think we all know what this means.


----------



## BanzaiB (Aug 9, 2008)

nals said:


> Your statement indicates the various degrees and levels of intelligence that exist in the world.


Stop it with your insinuiation that Greek culture is for intellectuals and Chinese culture is for the uneducated. It's insulting. Just because someone doesn't like the Athens OC doesn't mean he is of low intelligence. If you aren't Greek or a Greek culture fanatic, the OC is understandably not as exciting as Beijing's. So what? And people don't watch the Olympic ceremonies to find some deeper, philosophical meaning behind a moving statue. They want a show that effectively represents the host country's culture. And in Chinese culture, mass movement just happens to be in style. Don't be denouncing it as a show for the uneducated mass.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

OK, 

Olympics are over and 417 user voted.
The majority like Beijing 2008.

1. Beijing 2008 - 202 - 48.44% 
2. Athens 2004 - 81 - 19.42%
3. Sydney 2000 - 42 - 10.07% 
4. Barcelona 1992 - 41 - 9.83%
5. Athens 1896 - 7 - 1.68%

Next poll will be opened in Summer 2012!


----------



## olympic8 (Jun 16, 2011)

*What has been the Olympic opening ceremony's most beautiful story?*

*What has been the Olympic opening ceremony's most beautiful story?*

In order to initiate a new bid for the Olympic venue in 2020 in which a dozen cities around the world are pinning their hopes, bring to your consideration a subject that is very subjective though, no one can doubt the impact has this event on the Olympic Games.


The opening ceremony is considered the best presentation of the host city to the world, this event will play many roles beyond the spectacle as the prestige of the brand and weight of the host country.

What was your favorite? The colorful recreation of the legend of Hercules over the Mediterranean of Barcelona 92?; The majestic Indian cultural magazine of the Sydney 2000 Aboriginal Australians?: The amazing history of ancient Greece from Athens04? or lavish recreation of the ancient culture of China Beijing 08?

Vote and write your own review


----------



## NewsPP (Jun 16, 2011)

The opening ceremony of Athens 2004 was, in my opinion, the most beautiful in the waste of poetry, sentimentality and excitement of the Olympic values that prevailed in the act. Four episodes marked the ceremony: the lighting of the five rings of fire in the middle of the lake, the sequence of the paper boat transporting a child, the appearance of the huge Cycladic head in the water and the dazzling parade of 24 floats transported the most representative elements of Greek mythology.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Sydney was the best of more recent times, if not for the PR-b.s. about the almost some aboriginal stuff in the ceremony. 

Los Angeles, 1984, which I only know by videos, was also nice with the rocket man and fanfare.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Salt Lake City put up a pretty good ceremony (Opening Ceremony, as the Closing for me was a little too odd and pointless (in some aspects)) for it's 2002 Winter Olympics.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Atlanta had a terrible cauldron. 

I understand the whole scaffolding idea, should their rigging not work and someone had to up there (as well as for maintenance reasons), but if someone did, imagine the long climb up the steps!

Oh and the whole scaffolding idea could have been done differently, it should have been a spiral staircase (since no one was supposed to actually climb those stairs), with a shaft in the middle, akin to the torch and a Greek column. then that ugly representation of a "scroll" on the top.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I voted Barcelona, just the way the light the olympic flame, shot with the arrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSA9xUUXj6E


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Did you know that arrow was shot as an intentional misfire? The TV angle makes it look like it made it, but the archer was told to fire well beyond the cauldron, just in case, so it wouldn't potentially hit any spectators or land in the stands.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep I seen the footage of that too when they showed it being lit from outside the stadium.


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

I wondering about London 2012 OC Story.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to give it to Athens. It was very cleverly done; the ceremony was subtle, simple and beautiful. The way the story was told, in a sense had much more emotion then the rest and it was an amazing opening. On the other hand Beijing was far too rigid and militaristic for my liking, it didn't seem too much fun was being had and that everything was too serious. I hope London takes a leaf out of Athens for the ceremony and in terms of the games overall i hope London has a lot more fun with it. Big isn't always better.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Lord David said:


> Atlanta had a terrible cauldron.
> 
> I understand the whole scaffolding idea, should their rigging not work and someone had to up there (as well as for maintenance reasons), but if someone did, imagine the long climb up the steps!
> 
> Oh and the whole scaffolding idea could have been done differently, it should have been a spiral staircase *(since no one was supposed to actually climb those stairs), *with a shaft in the middle, akin to the torch and a Greek column. then that ugly representation of a "scroll" on the top.


Uh, somone *was* supposed to actually run up the stairs. It wasn't until after the design had been selected that the organizers realized they could get Ali to light the cauldron, so they "brilliantly" contrived the plan-B approach to accommodate his limited capacities, never mind that it reduced the value of the cauldron design to near zero. hno: The structure of the cauldron, however, was designed with the intention that the torch bearer would cross the bridge from the stadium to the tower, and then traverse up the stairs. The artist who designed it presumed that the crowd would grow more intense while seeing the bearer come in and out of view while winding his/her way through the structure.

Either way, I agree the cauldron for the '96 games was a half-assed failure with only superficial ties to the city or prevailing theme, let alone an architectural connection to either the stadium or the location.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

I think Athens produced the best ever opening ceremony! Beijing was also good but I didn't enjoy it as much as Athens.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> Uh, somone *was* supposed to actually run up the stairs. It wasn't until after the design had been selected that the organizers realized they could get Ali to light the cauldron, so they "brilliantly" contrived the plan-B approach to accommodate his limited capacities, never mind that it reduced the value of the cauldron design to near zero. hno: The structure of the cauldron, however, was designed with the intention that the torch bearer would cross the bridge from the stadium to the tower, and then traverse up the stairs. The artist who designed it presumed that the crowd would grow more intense while seeing the bearer come in and out of view while winding his/her way through the structure.
> 
> Either way, I agree the cauldron for the '96 games was a half-assed failure with only superficial ties to the city or prevailing theme, let alone an architectural connection to either the stadium or the location.


Well what it should have been was that "scroll" on top of a huge "column", which would have boasted a spiral staircase, should someone actually climb it (with safety railings, and several rest platforms of course). 

Then when they got the go-ahead for Ali, it shouldn't have been that slow, not so dramatic mechanism that it ended up, but perhaps they could have gotten the same material used to light Los Angeles' cauldron, placed it winding up along the rails of the spiral staircase, in which Ali would light it at the base, then it would race up the spiral staircase towards the cauldron.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Beijing 2008 is just above the rest!

i remember barcelona was good very

But when come comparisons Asians are unbeatable :cheers:

1/Beijing


I personnaly don't wait something great for the next olympiad then i only could be surprised by waiting nothing :lol:


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

I went to the Beijing closing and South Africa 2010 Opening and Closing. Although not the olympics the World Cup Closing ceremony was unreal!!!!

As for olympics in my opinion Athens was great but Beijing was completely unreal. Unreal to a point that I'm not sure London can top.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

London simply doesn't have the budget to outdo Beijing in terms of size...I don't think any city hosting after Beijing would.

London will go for a different vibe. It won't have the militaristic precision and sheer enormity of Beijing's offering, but it'll still be a gret spectacle. It's going to be small relative to Beijing, but we're still talking a cool £40m for the four ceremonies.

Incidentally, we know who'll be producing London's Paralympic Opening now:



> The opening ceremony for the London 2012 Paralympics will be created by artistic directors Jenny Sealey and Bradley Hemmings, it was announced today.
> 
> The pair share a long history of staging exciting live shows together, including work with deaf and disabled artists. They are now getting ready to bring this to the Paralympic party for London 2012.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/.../Paralympics-opening-directors-are-named.html


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

london i hope only you don't ruin the prestige of this glorious ceremony by sayin "ceremonies are not in our habits" :lol:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

I expect the London 2012 opening ceremony to be a little like Manchester's 2002 opening ceremony. A bit of pomp and circumstance here and there, a representation of London's youth and multiculturalism and perhaps a homage to the "countries" which make up the UK.

The closing ceremony will be more about UK pop-culture and UK music acts.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> I watched it on my tv and it was stunning...a stylized parade of greek art. It was made primarily having tv viewers in mind. Athens' aesthetic and elegancy is really unparalleled to any other olympic ceremony. It is the only ceremony which has a steady, consistent lighting colour theme, blue and white lights for the 90% of the ceremony. Only the olympic rings at the beggining and the finale have red colours, and the red is also there in some very quick intermediate parts, like the Centaur and the woman in love during the Clepsydra who run to find her statue-lover. Not to mention to the EMMY awards it received for the lighting design.


If you have worked with Ceremonies, you will realize that the BEST Ceremonies are those that provide a knock-out show for both the home viewers who are, for the most part, getting it free, and the live in-stadium spectators who have paid pretty dinars for a decent seat. The pro's at producing Ceremonies, Ric Birch, Don Mischer, David Atkins, know that you MUST deliver to BOTH audiences -- not just to one.

Greek art? There are a hundred one museums to see that close-up. That was the ONLY show that paraded around real performers looking like statues. That's only done at the Laguna Beach Pageant of the Masters when people impersonate characters in a painting. It's like watching paint dry. Even if I had paid $468 (the cheapest price seat when sold in the US), I certainly would've felt ripped off by the, for the most part, very minimalist but pretentious presentation of the evening. 

The lake? What was it for? Just to impress at opening? Afterwards, it was so terribly underused. They could've staged a sea battle on it or some water follies. ABSOLUTELY NO SYNERGY between the moving elements of the show and the setting. If the "lake" was so vital to the evening, then why did the Klepsydra merely skirt around it? 

As I said, Athens 2004 OC's *parts were greater than its whole*.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

A 10 minutes part like Clepsydra, perhaps better viewed on tv, into a total of 3 and a half hours show doesn t make the ceremony less enjoyable for the people inside the stadium. Be sure that everybody there enjoied it, since the parade of the athletes was for the very first time a real party thanx to Tiesto and not a funeral-like occasion full of march music for grandparents.


Knitemplar said:


> The lake? What was it for? Just to impress at opening? Afterwards, it was so terribly underused. They could've staged a sea battle on it or some water follies. ABSOLUTELY NO SYNERGY between the moving elements of the show and the setting. If the "lake" was so vital to the evening, then why did the Klepsydra merely skirt around it?


Of course they could have produce battles between gods into this lake...But while you (and many people I guess) expected to see gods and all the greek mythology getting out of this promising lake, Papaioannou prefered to avoid all these and presented us the lake as -*surprise surprise*- the ideal scenery for a couple in denim to make love there, kissing and hugging in front of us. 

Quite minimal and modern approach for a ceremony, which had no other choice than to be remembered as something conceptual NEW, dont you think? Athens' director has only 1 thing in mind, to create a production that would be unique and without equivalent, avoiding any circus-like dancers (Sydney etc) and cliché, kitsch ideas. For some people, less is more.

For all these, Athens (and Beijing, but for other reasons) is the on top of my list.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> A the parade of the athletes was for the very first time a real party thanx to Tiesto and not a funeral-like occasion full of march music for grandparents.
> 
> Of course they could have produce battles between gods into this lake...But while you (and many people I guess) expected to see gods and all the greek mythology getting out of this promising lake, Papaioannou prefered to avoid all these and presented us the lake as -*surprise surprise*- the ideal scenery for a couple in denim to make love there, kissing and hugging in front of us.
> 
> ...


The Parade of Nations was absolute garbage. DJ music? I can go to a club for that. That's not what I would pay $500 - $1,000 for. Party? I mean it's an endless 2-hour slog thru some of the most undisciplined delegations I have ever seen. An OC is stately and well-choreographed. Or at least that's what I grew up on. Having Testino and some DJ just cheapened the whole proceedings. I mean if I were blind...how would I know if it was the Mexican or the Russian or the Italian delegations marching in? I wouldn't because the soundtrack was banal, generic music. As I said, Papioannou & his team were just too lazy to select the appropriate music for the right team. I actually tuned out most of the Parade of Atheletes because it was just soooooo generic. 

Couple in denims, kissing and making love? I mean you can see that any day in Paris. Then why would you ask people to pay $1000, etc., to show something so banal and ordinary as that? 

Minimal? Right. Then they should've charged like $30, $40 $50 admission, not hundreds of $$$. I wasn't fooled at all this B- show; considering they had a budget of $90 million. And if you read Papaioannou's own words on his website, you will find that he was less than enthused to actually do the Ceremonies. So the question is: then, why did you (he) do it? 

If you bought all that hooey of Papaioannou, then good for you. But it was less than what is usually done in the industry. (I know; I worked with the LA and Atlanta Ceremonies.) Funny, Papaioannou *has NEVER been asked* to do another Ceremonies again...if the Athens 2004 was so special. Goes to show what the Special Events industry and other Organizing Committees really thought of that show.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

^^
I found Beijing far more monotonous. Boredom will always have one time or another in a show 3hs 30m. Clepsydra me very awake to see that rich history that represents the key moments and elements of the world, especially the West. I do not know how anyone can find it bad. Only a crazy person or alienated.

*(I know, I worked with the LA and Atlanta Ceremonies.)*

So it's explained!hno:hno:hno:

Not to mention those fake footprints in Beijing. I liked the sequencing of the parchment, the lighting of the cauldron and at the start of the countdown, and the parade of delegations, technology and fires in general. He was sensational human computer as well. And only. That's all I remember most striking. I liked the globe of the world but not of music. I did not like not even Sarah Brightman.

Were this so, Brightman could listen as many times as wanted until I get bored, would not justify paying dearly for a ceremony?:nuts: What folly!

I mean, that just because you can hear the "same song" in a club, you can not listen to this style of music in a Ceremony?? In your logic, I should not listen to an orchestra in ceremony because I can listen to on numerous occasions in the theater and concerts? kkkk

And Papaioannou said in 2004 that was the only and final ceremony that he would do. Up to not find parallels in the world. No need to call it will not. He will not even if the company pays expensive.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

potiz81 said:


> A 10 minutes part like Clepsydra, perhaps better viewed on tv, into a total of 3 and a half hours show doesn t make the ceremony less enjoyable for the people inside the stadium. Be sure that everybody there enjoied it, since the parade of the athletes was for the very first time a real party thanx to Tiesto and not a funeral-like occasion full of march music for grandparents.
> 
> Of course they could have produce battles between gods into this lake...But while you (and many people I guess) expected to see gods and all the greek mythology getting out of this promising lake, Papaioannou prefered to avoid all these and presented us the lake as -*surprise surprise*- the ideal scenery for a couple in denim to make love there, kissing and hugging in front of us.
> 
> ...


Do not waste your time with it. Everyone knows that Athens is the best, most beautiful and exciting.

I admire your patience.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Everyone knows? Do they?

Or is it more the case that these guys have differing opinions on a piece of artistic performance and neither is more valid than the other?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Barcelona '92 set a new standard in terms of artistic level. The following ceremonies evolved from then onward.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> If you have worked with Ceremonies...


This doesn't make your opinion stronger or more valid than mine, the opinion of a simple tv viewer. Everybody has his taste and I tried to explain my taste for Athens OC with specific arguments.



Knitemplar said:


> And if you read Papaioannou's own words on his website, you will find that he was less than enthused to actually do the Ceremonies. So the question is: then, why did you (he) do it?


True. And just after this ceremony, we have another words, this time from the mouth of Zhang Yimou, director of Beijing 2008 OC:



savas said:


> Zhang Yimou's word (as he said in a interview on Olympic Magazine on Eurosport):
> "The Opening Ceremony of Athens was a revolution of the aesthetic and the dramaturgy of Ceremonies. And it wold have been impossible to try to achieve the same. Chinas culture is the opposite of the hellenic. We dont have a connection to the Olympics as the Greeks do. No one has. So for me there will be pre and post-Athens Ceremonies."


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Potiz, there is no point in replying to his senseless argument.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The Munich 1972 OC had not the quality of the OC's of the poll, though they played a new kind of music during the Parade of Nations.
Typical tunes accompanied the countries entering the stadium, mixed in the special 70ies style:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> True. And just after this ceremony, we have another words, this time from the mouth of Zhang Yimou, director of Beijing 2008 OC:


Yimou is entitled to his opinions. He put on a great show; doesn't mean his other choices are always right. His last movie, I think SECRET OF MY FLOWER (or something like that) was really a lavish bore. 

Athens' show was unique, but overall a JOYLESS show with misplaced priorities. I mean the Games had finally come home, but where was the JOY and EXULTATION in that ceremony? It was flat and cold.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Barcelona '92 set a new standard in terms of artistic level. The following ceremonies evolved from then onward.


Agreed with this. It set the standard for narrative-telling in Ceremonies; and it was topped only by Beijing.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Carcará said:


> ^^
> 
> *(I know, I worked with the LA and Atlanta Ceremonies.)*
> 
> ...


And what have you worked with? *Nien.* At least I can speak with some authority--which you may or may agree with-- because of the experience I have knowing what goes into these shows and how they are created. 

What related experience can you brag about to accredit your opinions? *NADA*.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> And what have you worked with? *Nien.* At least I can speak with some authority--which you may or may agree with-- because of the experience I have knowing what goes into these shows and how they are created.
> 
> What related experience can you brag about to accredit your opinions? *NADA*.


You do not know me. Do not talk about what you do not know. I understand the arts, culture and ceremonies rather than to allow your imagination, based on his unfortunate comments and without any foundation. You rely on a silly book written by ridiculous people. Overall this book 'The secret of Olympic Ceremonies' it adds almost nothing. The fact that you have participated in LA and Atlanta already shows itself how much you are late, out of step with ideas and artistic content absolutely rough and no plasticity.

If you think so you have some experience, sorry! Not worth anything!

Yeah Barcelona was a watershed, but it has for decades, much has changed and all editions contributed some kind of breakthrough and legacy OC. The following issues were overcoming the past in recent times and this is undeniable! No need to mention that because you are as well versed and experienced in Ceremonies should know. Wake up !!!!!


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

RobH said:


> Everyone knows? Do they?
> 
> Or is it more the case that these guys have differing opinions on a piece of artistic performance and neither is more valid than the other?


Have you seen the poll results? Spare me!

This is a forum for people who have a good education and higher, especially in the matter. Visitors to this thread and post here is because somehow they like and are interested in the subject for some time. No doubt about it.

If doubt should represent the same view of the same type of audience in the world.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

The pyre was another fake Barcelona fails. Although simple and beautiful, fell on my concept when there was this failure.


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Either Athens and Sydney ceremonies were superior than Beijing, the intro of Beijing was great with that countdown and with the verses of Confucius, but what happened after that? I can't remember, I didn't retain it in my memory and I watched with a lot of attention all the ceremony, Athens what is older, I can remember each detail, it was stunning. I can even remember more about Sydney than Beijing. I got bored with Beijing, but not with Sydney and Athens. 

If you compare the ceremonies to movies, Athens was a movie of Theo Angelopoulos or Federico Fellini (philosophic and poetic), while Beijing I can't define cause there was no unity, it was a compilation of disconnected short movies.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Carcará said:


> You do not know me. Do not talk about what you do not know. I understand the arts, culture and ceremonies rather than to allow your imagination, based on his unfortunate comments and without any foundation. You rely on a silly book written by ridiculous people. Overall this book 'The secret of Olympic Ceremonies' it adds almost nothing. The fact that you have participated in LA and Atlanta already shows itself how much you are late, out of step with ideas and artistic content absolutely rough and no plasticity.
> 
> If you think so you have some experience, sorry! Not worth anything!


Phffffffffffffffft! So what do you know?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Beijing 2008


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

I' ve posted the following link's also at the Panathinaikon Stadium thread (after getting furious over this ******* poster Knitemplar who believes pick-up trucks are plausible ceremony material):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVYOM8RPppw&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=153R0IdRLI0&feature=related






























They concern one of the best opening ceremonies ever, although not performed for an olympiad, it surpassed all olympic opening ceremonies to that date and contributed a lot to Athens taking the 2004 olympics. 
The date was 1997, the occasion was IAAF world championship, the venue Panathinaikon (Kallimarmaron) Stadium and the artist and mastermind behind it, Vangelis. 
Papaioannou seemed to have picked up a lot of the elements Vangelis set with the 1997 ceremony but he trended on a different path.
Had not been Vangelis & the 1997 ceremony there would probably be no 2004 & Papaioannou.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

In terms of the most enjoyable for me definately was London. I had a smile throughout and a tear in my eye during that beautiful cauldron lighting. My ranking is:

1. London (Very Human, fun and emotional)
2. Athens (Beauty and emotion merged together)
3. Sydney (very fun and happy)
4. Beijing (very overatted, too superficial and militaristic for me a bit like North Korea's mass games)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd say Beijing was number 1 and London number 2.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Of the 4 options given in the poll:

1. Athens
2. Beijing
3. Sydney
4. London


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

*SUMMER*
1.SYDNEY
2.BEIJING
3.LONDON
4.ATHENS



*WINTER*
1.VANCOUVER
2.TORINO
3.SALT LAKE


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

1.sydney 2000
2.athens 2004
3.london 2012
4.beijing 2008


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Good Karma said:


> I had a smile throughout and a tear in my eye during that beautiful cauldron lighting.


U're LYING. How do we know that?? Do u have proof? 

But the best are:

1. Beijing 2008
2. Salt Lake City 2002
3. Atlanta 1996
4. Sydney 2000


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

1. Athens 2004
2. London 2012
3. Vancouver 2010
4. Beijing 2008
5. Torino 2006
6. Sydney 2000
7. Salt Lake City 2002


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Most enjoyable London, most awe-inspiring Beijing, most beautiful Athens. I don't think any hosts have got the tone wrong recently. 

If I decide to watch Sochi (still not sure whether Putin's Games deserve my attention) I'm quite looking forward to a big Russian classical extravaganza, and the land of Samba two years later won't get an opening party wrong surely?!

PyeongChang is more intriguing...not sure what to expect.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

I expect PyeongChang to be littered with reunification sentimentality.

The 2015 Universiade in Gwangju, proposes that North Korea not only compete, but join South Korea as a unified Korean team marching in the Opening Ceremony.

If they do compete, then it's a strong indication that they will enter the 2018 Winter Olympics. As such, even if they don't march as a unified team there, the ceremony will heavily emphasize the ideals of a unified Korea.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm expecting something big from Sochi and Rio. London to me was a bit of a disappointment but everyone's different. Beijing was my fave.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

i love sydney for being very friendly ceremony,athens for being very theatrical,beijing for gigantic and massive prop and london,very british!


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

2013 and still fresh, modern and unforgetable..:cheers:


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ Definitely the most beautiful ceremony. It's just a shame how the legacy of the games have turned out. Heads should roll! hno:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ It's their own fault, they didn't bother looking much into the legacy of some venues and simply built too many permanent ones.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Lord David said:


> ^^ It's their own fault, they didn't bother looking much into the legacy of some venues and simply built to many permanent ones.


Yep they just wanted it so bad that they were willing to do anything without any proper legacy plan and then the economic crash came. 

They managed to show in their ceremony what a special bond the Olympics will always have with Greece. But the games unfortunately have become more then that nowadays. The purity has long gone but we expect that with modern times.

It at least seems Rio will be following the great example of London regarding legacy and longer term planning.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ The beach volleyball stadium, baseball and softball stadiums, as well as the field hockey complex should have been temporary.

The rowing complex could have been the old runway from the old airport as well and been much closer to the other venues.

The other indoor arenas specifically built for the games could have been solved by a multi-hall exhibition center at the site of the old airport. Even if such things are not necessarily needed or part of Greek/Athens culture, simply up-keeping one lone large building hosting dozens of events each year is better than 4-7 individual ones which host very little each year.


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

RobH said:


> If I decide to watch Sochi (still not sure whether Putin's Games deserve my attention)


Oh, he's not sure (overwatched british russophobic propaganda too much? :lol: ). No one cares about your attention :nuts: . You better care how your criminal regime is spying on you and arming terrorists in Syria.

And you can watch another "Putin's Games" already now - Kazan Ceremony:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Troll? He's also a member of Gamesbids.com, a site which actually gets into stuff like this. He knows what he's talking about - to an extent.

But I don't want to get involved in _this_ argument. I would have watched the Sochi games regardless of the shadiness of Putin getting back to power. Aside from his entrance at the start, a speech from him and his declaring of the games, he'll hardly be noticed, nor would the ceremonies would be all about him or be overtly laced with government propaganda overtones.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Oh, he's not sure (overwatched british russophobic propaganda too much? ). No one cares about your attention . You better care how your criminal regime is spying on you and arming terrorists in Syria.





AlekseyVT said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Don't pay attention - he is famous British troll which acts as an advocate of "Cameron's Games" and other sport competitions that are held or planned to be held in UK.
> 
> As I wrote before, I can't blame him for this. He and his friends-of-the-mind are no more than products of own Orwell-style government systems (with own two-minutes hates and hate weeks).


I write that I might not watch Sochi and this is your response?

Type Sochi 2014 into Twitter. See how your nation is currently seen.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

In my opinion Moscow's opening ceremony set the standard for the modern games. It turned the Opening Ceremony from a beginning formality to a spectacle all its own. After Moscow there were people who watched the opening ceremonies and did not watch anything else.

Edit: If we are talking about the abovementioned games then it would be a tie between Sydney & Beijing.


----------

